# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Pleasurefish Western-LOG

## Irken

*Spoiler* for _Pleasurefish Western Part 1_: 



[22:01] == Irken [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[22:01] <fOrceez> hihi
[22:01] <@Sindred> The fuck.
[22:01] <@Sindred> Whhhy.
[22:01] <Irken> POST MOAR CHAPTARS!
[22:01] <Irken> lol
[22:02] == Caliban [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[22:02] <Irken> I am teh ultimate
[22:02] <fOrceez> HRUUGHHHHHHHHH
[22:03]  * fOrceez tackles Irken
[22:03] <Caliban> i heard this was where the party was at.
[22:03] <Caliban> I hope I was not mistaken.
[22:03] <fOrceez> I brought the love
[22:03] <fOrceez> who brought the sex
[22:03] <fOrceez> who brought the booze?
[22:03] <fOrceez> Sindred is writing some stuff up right now to get the game started.
[22:04] <Caliban> We had to bring our own? Dann.
[22:04] <Irken> forceez
[22:04] <Irken> behave
[22:04] <Caliban> *mn
[22:04] <Irken> i know you don't like me at all
[22:04] <Irken> becuz im so awesome
[22:04] <Irken> but keep those emotions to yourself
[22:04] <fOrceez> I know  :Sad:  .
[22:05] <Irken> lol
[22:05] <@Sindred> Alright alright.
[22:05] == SilverDreams [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[22:05] <@Sindred> I have my coffee.
[22:05] <Irken> not another star trek?
[22:05] <@Sindred> Damnit, SilverDreams?
[22:05] <Irken> i was hoping more sexy nightclub shooting
[22:05] <Caliban> I second this.
[22:05] <Irken> he pinged out
[22:05] <Irken> bastard
[22:06] <@Sindred> Nevermind.
[22:06] <@Sindred> Anyway.
[22:06] <@Sindred> Games could be.
[22:06] <@Sindred> Continuation of that Star Trek one. A different episode, I suppose.
[22:06] <@Sindred> A gunslinging Dark Tower style affair.
[22:06] <@Sindred> Fantasy and Western mix.
[22:06] <Caliban> A sexy Nightclub?
[22:06] <@Sindred> Or maybe a super-heroes one.
[22:06] <fOrceez> fantasy sounds hot.
[22:08] <@Sindred> Ya
[22:08] <Irken> lol
[22:08] <@Sindred> Irken?
[22:08] <Irken> Uh dik
[22:08] <Irken> not dik
[22:08] <Irken> i meant idk
[22:08] <Irken> let me see
[22:08] <@Sindred> dik
[22:08] <Irken> lol
[22:08] <Caliban> Anything. Everything.
[22:08] <Irken> how about a drug dealing fiasco in some guys basement
[22:08] <Irken> suburbia
[22:08] <Caliban> What have you written for Sin?
[22:09] <Irken> teens and an old dude
[22:09] <Irken> noir
[22:09] <Irken> or
[22:09] <Irken> idk
[22:09] <Irken> anything cool really
[22:09] <@Sindred> How's fistful coming?
[22:09] <@Sindred> While I scribble some notes for the game down.
[22:10] <@Sindred> Okay. Everrone character names.
[22:10] <@Sindred> Go.
[22:10] <Caliban> What's the genre?
[22:10] <@Sindred> Westttern.
[22:10] <Caliban> Deadeye McHardIron.
[22:11] <@Sindred> Good.
[22:11] <@Sindred> Irken
[22:11] <@Sindred> forceez
[22:11] <@Sindred> You're up.
[22:11] <Irken> umm
[22:11] <Irken> Dr. Hadrian Coolidge
[22:11] <Irken> lol
[22:12] <Irken> Eric Walters
[22:12] <Irken> idk
[22:12] <Irken> Eric Walthers
[22:12] <Irken> that sounds normal
[22:12] <@Sindred> I like that one.
[22:12] <@Sindred> f0rceez
[22:12] <@Sindred> Goddamn.
[22:12] <fOrceez> Yes? O__o
[22:13] <@Sindred> Name?
[22:13] <fOrceez> Kane Jake.
[22:13] <@Sindred> Aha.
[22:13] <@Sindred> Nice.
[22:13] <@Sindred> Gender and age.
[22:13] <@Sindred> Go go.
[22:13] <fOrceez> Male and 15
[22:13] <Caliban> Female/18
[22:13] <fOrceez> I'm shibby, Caliban  :wink2: 
[22:14] <@Sindred> NICE.
[22:14] <Irken> Male 34
[22:14] <Irken> fucking kids
[22:14] <Irken> lol
[22:14] <Caliban>  ::D: 
[22:14] <fOrceez> xD
[22:14] == erible [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[22:15] <@Sindred> Erible.
[22:15] <@Sindred> You in?
[22:15] <fOrceez> hi poopoohead
[22:15] <erible> i am.
[22:15] <@Sindred> Western rp?
[22:15] <@Sindred> Character name age and gender
[22:15] <erible> i'm down for anything
[22:15] <@Sindred> gogogo
[22:15] <Caliban> Excellent
[22:15] <@Sindred> Just what i like tohear.
[22:15] <Irken> Name Age Gender
[22:15] <Irken> also
[22:15] <Irken> ASL
[22:15] <Irken> lol
[22:15] <@Sindred> i like tohear
[22:15] <@Sindred> asl
[22:15] <@Sindred> gogo
[22:15] <Irken> where do you keep ur panties?
[22:15] <@Sindred> The game is a western-themed cyber.
[22:15] <Irken> whats ur favorite dildo size
[22:15] <Irken> lol
[22:15] <Irken> jk
[22:15] <erible> what was my name last time....hugglesbottom?
[22:16] <@Sindred> Yes.
[22:16] <Caliban> Do we get professions?
[22:16] <@Sindred> Yes.
[22:16] <Caliban> I call pornstar/gunslinger.
[22:16] <fOrceez> ...
[22:16] <Caliban> What? :\
[22:16] <erible> hugglesbottom, 27, trans
[22:16] <@Sindred> Oh kids.
[22:16] <@Sindred> We can play this properly.
[22:16] <Caliban> My kinda character
[22:16] <fOrceez> If it's wesern themed, does that mean i can't be a ninja?
[22:16] <@Sindred> Or fun.
[22:16] <fOrceez> FUN.
[22:16] <Caliban> Only if you're a gun-ninja
[22:16] <fOrceez> fk no
[22:17] <@Sindred> First name, erible?
[22:17] <erible> real?
[22:17] <erible> or for this...
[22:17] <@Sindred> Both.
[22:17] <fOrceez> lol
[22:17] <erible> my real name is ericka, this game i am hugglesbottom
[22:17] <@Sindred> Bank details, erible?
[22:17]  * fOrceez chuckles.
[22:17] <Caliban> Alright. Alright. Alright. Screw my previous nonesense. I'm Nate Browne. Preacher. 27.
[22:18] <Caliban> better sin?
[22:18] <erible> i don't know?
[22:18] <@Sindred> Trans?
[22:18] <@Sindred> For real?
[22:18] <@Sindred> I mean.
[22:18] <@Sindred> I mean.
[22:18] <erible> no I am not really trans
[22:18] <@Sindred> I mean.
[22:18] <@Sindred> I mean come on.
[22:18] <erible> ok, i will be female.
[22:18] <erible> i am female....
[22:18] <erible> hugglesbottom, female.
[22:18] <Caliban> Cool.
[22:18] <Irken> I'm a Banker
[22:18] <fOrceez> I leave in 1.5 hour.
[22:19] <fOrceez> I'm a thief/hacker . mwauhahah
[22:19] <Irken> my backstory is that I grew up on a ranch killing cattle-rustlers and indians and then when the rail came through and the town grew, became a banker as the ranch failed.
[22:19] <Irken> Ba BOOM!Q
[22:19] <erible> i will be a.........swindler
[22:19] <Irken> Bank teller
[22:19] <Irken> i guess would be more accurate
[22:19] <@Sindred> All you kids choose --> Drifter; Army Deserter; Professional Duellist; Prostitute; Banker; Preacher
[22:19] <Caliban> Preacher
[22:20] <Caliban> Wait, am i still the 18 yr old girl?
[22:20] <Caliban> In which case ... prostitute.
[22:20] <Irken> I picked banker already
[22:20] <@Sindred> Nice.
[22:20] <fOrceez> Army Deserter.
[22:20] <Irken> whose gonna be the sherrif
[22:20] <@Sindred> Joined the army aged 13, deserted the army aged 15.
[22:20] <Irken> lol
[22:20] <Irken> roflmao sinny
[22:21] <Irken> altho that's not really unheard of
[22:21] <fOrceez> child soldier.
[22:21] <erible> i am a drifter
[22:21] <Caliban> Seems fair.
[22:21] <Irken> they used kids in the civil war
[22:21] <Caliban> Drummer boy  :wink2: 
[22:21] <Irken> they used anything they could
[22:21] <@Sindred> It's fair.
[22:21] <Irken> no one picked professional duelist
[22:22] <Irken> lol
[22:22] <Irken> how unstereotypical of a western
[22:22] <erible> are we done with choosing everything
[22:22] <Caliban> Weapons/Equipment?
[22:22] <Irken> becuz westerns are really just ronin samurai tales
[22:22] <Caliban> C'mon sin.
[22:22] <Irken> westernized
[22:22] <erible> everything so far/
[22:22] <Irken> gunslinger=samurai
[22:22] <Irken> lol
[22:23] <Irken> lets get this movin
[22:23] <fOrceez> Sindred, stop tapping your meat.
[22:23] <Caliban> :p
[22:23]  * erible waits impatiently
[22:23] <@Sindred> Pick 4 items --> Old Revolver; New Revolver (takes 2 item choices); Shotgun; Rifle (2 choices); Horse; Dynamite; Hunting Knife; Extra Ammunition; Officer's Sabre; Medicinal Equipment; Binoculars.
[22:23] <@Sindred> Go.
[22:24] <erible> is that for every class?
[22:24] <fOrceez> Hunting knife and binoculars.
[22:24] <@Sindred> Ya.
[22:24] <Irken> Medicinal Equipment
[22:24] <Irken> Horse
[22:24] <fOrceez> I'm a cold blooded killer, baby.
[22:24] <Irken> Dynamite
[22:24] <Irken> and Old Revolver
[22:25] <Irken> I'm ready
[22:25] <Irken> hey sindred
[22:25] <Caliban> Officer's Sabre. Rifle. Ammo.
[22:25] <Irken> I had chicken tikka masala tonight
[22:25] <Caliban> Done.
[22:25] <Irken> homemade
[22:25] <Caliban> Nice.
[22:25] <@Sindred> Old Revolver (30 bullets, can hold 6 in cylinder) - New Revolver (30 bullets, can hold 8 in cylinder) - Shotgun (20 shells, can hold 2)
[22:25] <@Sindred> You home made it?
[22:26] <Irken> no, i know how but my brother did
[22:26] <fOrceez> erible, gogogo
[22:26] <erible> medican equpment, horse, new revolver, binocs.
[22:26] <@Sindred> Rifle (30 bullets, can hold 1)
[22:26] <Irken> he put a lot of jalapenos in the sauce
[22:26] <Irken> so it was very spicy
[22:26] <@Sindred> Nice.
[22:26] <Caliban> Spicy.
[22:26] <@Sindred> So. Recap.
[22:26] <@Sindred> Your items are...
[22:26] <Irken> guys
[22:26] <Irken> u can't pick more than 4
[22:26] <Irken> and new things cost 2
[22:26] <Irken> aswell as revolvers
[22:26] <@Sindred> Post all 4 items. Just neatly in one line.
[22:26] <fOrceez> Oh
[22:26] <Irken> i meant rifles not revolvers
[22:27] <fOrceez> New revolver, hunting knife and bino
[22:27] <@Sindred> erible, New Revolver takes 2 choices.
[22:27] <@Sindred> Good, forceez.
[22:27] <erible> fine, old revolver
[22:27] <@Sindred> Atta people.
[22:27] <fOrceez> good good, Sindred :3
[22:27] <Irken> Old R, Horse, Dynamite, Medicine
[22:27] <erible> so. old revolver, binocs, horse, medical shit
[22:27] <Caliban> Rifle. Sabre. Ammo.
[22:27] <Irken> how original
[22:28] <Irken> caliban
[22:28] <Irken> a prostitute with a sabre
[22:28] <Irken> lol
[22:28] <Caliban> Yup. Standard equipment.
[22:28] <Irken> hahaha
[22:28] <fOrceez> Original ? lool
[22:28] <Irken> where does she hide that saber?
[22:28] <Irken> haha
[22:28]  * fOrceez hip thrusts at Caliban
[22:29] <Caliban> Oh dear.
[22:29] <Caliban> We've not start just yet. Keep it to yourself  ::D: 
[22:29] <@Sindred> So much writing down...
[22:29] <erible> hmm...i am trying to decifer if i need some binocs.
[22:29] <Irken> get microsoft word
[22:29] <Irken> or notepad
[22:29] <Irken> typing is so much faster
[22:29] <Irken> erible
[22:29] <Caliban> Isn't it. Pen + paper = lame.
[22:29] <Irken> just seduce someone who has binocs
[22:29] <Irken> then steal them
[22:30] <erible> good idea
[22:30] <erible> i am a master seducer
[22:30] <Irken> rico suave
[22:30] <Irken> or should i say
[22:30] <Irken> madonna
[22:30] <Irken> lol
[22:30] <erible> don't even bring that song up XD
[22:30] <erible> ricoooo
[22:30] <erible> suuuavveee
[22:30] <Irken> hahahaha
[22:30] <Irken> like a virgin
[22:30] <Caliban> All shiny and new.
[22:30] <fOrceez> Master Seducer?
[22:30] <erible> yes.
[22:31] <erible> thats why i have to drift
[22:31] <fOrceez> I have binoculars.. i'm down with that.
[22:31] <@Sindred> Irken, that's 4 sticks of dynamite.
[22:31] <Irken> sweet
[22:31] <erible> i run out of poeple to seduce
[22:31] <@Sindred> And Cal, extra ammunition gives you another 10 for your rifle.
[22:31] <Irken> more like they caught wise
[22:31] <@Sindred> Kay.
[22:31] <Irken> and ran u outta town
[22:31] <Caliban> Excellent.
[22:31] <@Sindred> We clear on the rules?
[22:31] <Caliban> I'll need them.
[22:31] <Irken> guys work on ur western accents
[22:31] <Caliban> Pard'ner?
[22:31] <Caliban> :s
[22:31] <fOrceez> I'm australian. That's not enuff.
[22:31] <fOrceez> good enuff**
[22:32] <erible> i am just gonna be a shady character, being shady....i think binocs are good....so i can see who my next target is.
[22:32] <erible> from afar
[22:32] <@Sindred> I type what's happening, you all get 1 action, if there's a chance you'll fail at it there'll be a die roll, then it repeats.
[22:32] <@Sindred> Mm?
[22:32] <Irken> spaghetti westerns dont count
[22:32] <Irken> lol
[22:32] == erible has changed nick to erible|Away
[22:32] <@Sindred> You can converse as much as you like between yourselves and with other characters.
[22:32] <Irken> if ur char is from the outback in australia hunting aboriginals in the 19th century
[22:32] <Irken> then sure
[22:32] <Irken> that'd be enuff
[22:33] <erible|Away> can i be someones friend ;~; DRIFTERS NEED LOVE TOO
[22:33]  * fOrceez partyboys Sindred.
[22:33] <Caliban> No.
[22:33] <fOrceez> No. I'm coldblooded, you can take one of the other 2 remaining.
[22:34] <Caliban> I've died inside ... you know. Because of all the prostitution  ::D: 
[22:34] <erible|Away> what was Irks profession?
[22:34] <erible|Away> Caliban I am your #1 customer
[22:34] <Caliban> that's also why.
[22:34] <Irken> Riding home on his trusty stede, Eric's mind began to wander, and the harsh sun with it's unrelenting glare beat down on him, he reached for his canteen but not a drop...
[22:35] <erible|Away> Irken.....willl you be my friend....
[22:35] <Irken> im a banker
[22:35] <Caliban> Wait for Sin. He'll get angry and then ...
[22:35] <Irken> i need to maintain a reputation
[22:35] <@Sindred> Goddamn Irken.
[22:35] <@Sindred> I just.
[22:35] <@Sindred> I just said.
[22:35] <erible|Away> i can be your drugdealer!
[22:35] <Irken> i know
[22:35] <Irken> i was just bored
[22:35] <Irken> so i decided to type something
[22:36] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The man on the horse chewed the last of his tobbacco and spat it down into the sands in a long green plume. Eric Walthers was a banker, though you'd not suspect it from the dynamite he carried about his saddle. Alongside his trotting horse went the young but prematurely grizzled Kane Jake, a deserter from the old army of the northern wastes.  
[22:36] <@Sindred> [keep reading, no actions yet]
[22:36] <erible|Away> everyone, say your name...i must know who is who.
[22:36] <fOrceez> Kane Jake
[22:36] <Irken> Kane is for
[22:36] <Irken> Eric is me
[22:37] <Irken> and Deadeye is caliban
[22:37] <Caliban> (Deadeye McHardiron is me)
[22:37] <erible|Away> good good.
[22:37] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: With them also went the young miss McHard-Iron - her working name, naturally - and beside her the silent woman clothed in dusty rawhide - the sombre Hugglesbottom.
[22:37] <Irken> &#x202a;Whitest Boy Alive - Burning&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[22:37] <@Sindred> [Keeeeeep reading, no actions yet]
[22:38] <Irken> hugglesbottom
[22:38] <Caliban> +1 to Irken.
[22:38] <erible|Away> awwww yeeahhhhhhh
[22:38] <Irken> how ridiculous
[22:38] <erible|Away> hugglesbottom is my code name. no one can know the real deal.
[22:38] <erible|Away> i am the sand.
[22:38] <Irken> Smith is a good codename
[22:38] <Irken> it blends in
[22:38] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The desert seemed to stretch endless in all directions. Except...a waystation in the distance to the north. But then, to the east, a patch of greenery perhaps. But dark figures also? They could go either way.
[22:38] <@Sindred> Actions.
[22:38] <@Sindred> A vague start.
[22:38] <@Sindred> To make sure we get the way it works.
[22:39] <Irken> "What's that up ahead, someone look with thur binocks"
[22:39] <@Sindred> 1 action each. As much conversation between each other as you'd care for.
[22:39] <erible|Away> I grab my binocs and look into the distance.
[22:39] <fOrceez> Oh shit, raiders
[22:39] <@Sindred> No making things up, forceeeeez.
[22:39] <fOrceez> oh >_<
[22:39] <erible|Away> [who else has a horse?]
[22:39] <@Sindred> You just say what you try and do in the situation gien.
[22:39] <fOrceez> okay , sorry  :tongue2: 
[22:39] <@Sindred> givennn.
[22:40] <Irken> [Me]
[22:40] <@Sindred> It's okay.
[22:40] <@Sindred> I forgive.
[22:40] <Irken> &#x202a;Crystal Castles - Vanished&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[22:40] <erible|Away> [are me and irk the only 2? everyone else is dead fuckers....who knows what we can encounter]
[22:40] <@Sindred> Erible's actions given.
[22:40] <fOrceez> "So come on, what is it, Hugglesbottom?"
[22:40] <@Sindred> Eh, that'll do.
[22:40] <@Sindred> Happening coming.
[22:41] <Irken> Eric, clutches his revolver and rides along suggesting we take towards the waystation
[22:41] <Caliban> "Well I don't know about you fellas, but I sure could use a bath and a bed to lie on tonight. That way station seems as good a place as any!
[22:41] <Caliban> "
[22:41] <erible|Away> [we all get one action /talk after each happening?]
[22:41] <fOrceez> Yeah.
[22:41] <Caliban> Mchard-Iron throws a wink at the group and sits herself upon the gorund.
[22:41] <Caliban> *ground
[22:42] <Irken> "I agree Iron... let's check it out, but beware, bandits often use waystations to lure travelers in, only to rob'em and leave 'em for dead"
[22:42] <erible|Away> what a slut
[22:42] <erible|Away> irk, you already said something?
[22:42] <Caliban> "I'm sure a big guy like you could keep us safe"
[22:42] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Hugglesbottom draws her binoculars - rusty, olden day things - to her eyes and scans the waystation first, and then the greenery. The way-station was a squat, two storey stone building, square and flat. It seemed strangely alone, in the sands. To the east, the greenery showed some scraggly trees and a murky pool of water. The shapes of three men prowling about it and lazing in the sun could be seen, but only just.
[22:42] <@Sindred> Actions?
[22:42] <Irken> "I'm flattered but your charm won't work on me missie"
[22:42] <@Sindred> You could head all of you to one, or split.
[22:42] <@Sindred> Eh.
[22:42] <@Sindred> Or fight each other.
[22:42] <@Sindred> Frenzied.
[22:42] <Irken> ha
[22:42] <@Sindred> Naked.
[22:43] <Caliban> "Well damn it, I'm not waitin' around here to cook. I'm getting myself a matress" with this, Ms. Iron heads lazily towards the Waystation.
[22:43] <Irken> "The enemy you can see is less concern than the one you can't." "Let's go ask those fellows where to find a nice bed"
[22:44] <@Sindred> Caliban's done his actions.
[22:44] <@Sindred> Her actions.
[22:44] <@Sindred> Something.
[22:44] <Caliban> her. please. i'm a method actor.
[22:44] <@Sindred> Irken ? erible ? forceez ?
[22:44] <Irken> "Kane, what do you think?"
[22:44] <erible|Away> I draw my weapon, being hesitant. "i am waiting behind."
[22:44] <fOrceez> Kane eyes off the beautiful Deadeye.. It had been weeks since he had beat his meat. It had been a long, longely walk in the desert. He places his hand over the hilt of his dagger.. and POUNCES.
[22:44] <fOrceez> lonely*
[22:44] <fOrceez> shit.
[22:45] <fOrceez> .. ^was that a legal action, Sindred?
[22:45] <Irken> Eric, trods along deciding to stay with huggles
[22:45] <Irken> erase trods along
[22:45] <Irken> lol
[22:45] <Irken> anything is legal
[22:45] <erible|Away> that's my boi.
[22:45] <@Sindred> Forceez is springing at cal with his knife, irken following erible...
[22:45] <Irken> "Y'all wander off and die..."
[22:45] <@Sindred> Who is staying put.
[22:45] <@Sindred> Okay.
[22:46] <@Sindred> Next happening coming, hold put...
[22:46] <Irken> [I trust Erible more than for or cali]
[22:46] <Caliban> [I don't trust for at all ... well ... not anymore]
[22:46] <fOrceez> And so you should.
[22:46] <fOrceez> [Why do we type in these?]
[22:47] <Caliban> [so we know it's nothing to do with in-game convo]
[22:47] <erible|Away> [me and irken are the ones with the closest bonds. he is the only one i trust in any way]
[22:47] <Irken> [To discern from in character and out of character]
[22:47] <Caliban> [It's clearer for poor old Sin]
[22:47] <fOrceez> [Oh, I see. Just to note; you're fucked, Caliban.]
[22:47] <Irken> [It's becuz i'm actually a demon hunter lololol]
[22:47] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Dead-eye McHardIron began to trail towards the far off waystation, dragging her skirts in slow patterns along the sands. For a moment, Hugglesbottom and Eric Walthers glanced at one another, and remained motionless. Kane Jake, drawing his knife with a lecherous look in his eye, sprang at the slowly departing prostitute.
[22:47] <@Sindred> Die roll happening.
[22:47] <erible|Away> [in between each happening, we just use these]
[22:48] <fOrceez> [/me laughs evilly..]
[22:48] <Irken> [don't laff just yet, your action hasn't been calculated yet]
[22:48] <@Sindred> 1 means serious injury to cal, 2-3 means minor injury, 4-5 means cal evades him, 6 means cal manages to turn around and fight back first.
[22:48] <@Sindred> ...rolled a 1.
[22:48] <@Sindred> Well.
[22:48] <Caliban> [fuck]
[22:48] <Irken> rofl
[22:48] <@Sindred> Ouch.
[22:48] <Irken> sinny
[22:48] <Irken> isnt' a 1 a botch
[22:48] <Irken> and a 6 a perfect
[22:48] <Irken> nvm
[22:48] <Irken> ur way works
[22:48] <@Sindred> Not in my casual as fuck mind.
[22:49] <erible|Away> I grab my binocs, gun in hand, just for safety. I keep watch of what they do....to see what is going on. I tell Eric what is going on as i see anything happen. (I dunno if irk has binocs?)
[22:49] <Irken> [Irk doesn't.]
[22:49] <Caliban> [hey, if anybody wants to, you know, step in?]
[22:49] <Irken> [I was thinking about it, but why waste a bullet, and threaten myself]
[22:49] <erible|Away> [good, i will be the waywatcher]
[22:49] <erible|Away> [i am the eyes. irk is the weapon]
[22:49]  * fOrceez laughs as he easily overpowers the prostitute and tears her clothing off. Andrenaline rushed as he worked]
[22:50] <Caliban> [sin decides that. so. yeah]
[22:50] <@Sindred> That's everyone's actions?
[22:50] <Irken> Eric, feels sick, he has a daughter of his own, and the thought of rape is disgusting.
[22:50] <Irken> "Get off of her boy, don't make me shoot you"
[22:50] <Irken> [no sinny]
[22:50] <Irken> "Come on huggles, lets stop this childish behavior"
[22:50] <fOrceez> [Aw hey, cmon..]
[22:51] <Caliban> Screaming out in pain, Ms Iron drops to her knee. Moments later and her hand is at her Sabre - it's blade whistling around in an arc toward her attacker.
[22:51] <Irken> Eric draws his gun and threatens to shoot kane, threatening to fire unless he removes his weapons and runs off naked
[22:51] <Caliban> "You yellow bastard"
[22:51] <@Sindred> Forceez trying a rape, eri staying put, cal sabre-ing forceez. Irken threatening forceez.
[22:51] <@Sindred> Happening coming up.
[22:51] <@Sindred> Oh wait.
[22:51] <@Sindred> Die roll for sabre attack.
[22:51] <fOrceez> [You can't blame Kane, i mean.. he's 15. The amount of hormones running through a 15 year old is crazy]
[22:51] <Caliban> [i'm still going to cut his dick off]  ::|: 
[22:52] <erible|Away> [i love this game.]
[22:52] <Irken> [I don't blame you cali]
[22:52] <Caliban>  ::D: 
[22:52] <fOrceez> [And besides, he's been through many hardships, he was in the army, for fucks sake  :Sad: ]
[22:52] <@Sindred> Spectrum of who comes out best, 1 being cal's side and 6 being forceez's.
[22:52] <@Sindred> Rolled a 5.
[22:52] <@Sindred> Luck is not on your side, Cal.
[22:52] <Irken> oh damn
[22:53] <fOrceez> [Sorry bubba]
[22:53] <erible|Away> i have no action, but i cover my eyes, and look away. my heart is soft.
[22:53] <fOrceez> [Erible, covering your eyes is an action. hurp  ::D:  ]
[22:53] <erible|Away> i know, but i just felt like sharing]
[22:53] <Irken> [Eh, sinny will mention it prolly]
[22:53] <@Sindred> Happening coming up.
[22:53] <@Sindred> What will I mention?
[22:53]  * erible|Away squirms with excitement
[22:54] <Irken> [Erible, wants to look the other way, she has a soft heart]
[22:54] <Caliban> [this should be interesting]
[22:54] <erible|Away> [what is the personality of these characters]
[22:54] <fOrceez> [And that I have overpowered Caliban]
[22:54] <Caliban> [well we all know what f0r is about]
[22:54] <Irken> [you decide, your personality is expressed through your actions, just like in real life]
[22:55] <fOrceez> [This is very realistic.]
[22:55] <erible|Away> [fair enough]
[22:55] <erible|Away> [i liek this]
[22:55] <Caliban> [You could have just paid me]  :Sad: 
[22:55] <fOrceez> [In situations of isolation, losing a grip on reality is common]
[22:55] <erible|Away> [i still have my sanity.]
[22:55] <fOrceez> [Hey ,you can just enjoy it ;3 Or maybe there'll be a twist.]
[22:55] <Caliban> [Don't try to justify your horrible, horrible actions] :p
[22:55] <Irken> [Everyone's luck eventually runs out, so don't spend it all in one place unless it's worth it]
[22:55] <Irken> [I like getting into character ha]
[22:55] <erible|Away> [irken is my home boi]
[22:56] <fOrceez> [Aye aye, Irken]
[22:56] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Hugglesbottom frowns slightly as the boyish deserter grabs at the lithe and nubile form - ravaged by the years of depravity and sin - of Deadeye McHardIron and tears away her bodice. Eric Walthers, a respectable enough banker, draws his pistol and trains it on the boy. "Enough!" Flailing with her sabre, Deadeye misses and falls clumsily to the ground, landing arse-up with her head in the sand.
[22:56] <@Sindred> Acccctions.
[22:56] <@Sindred> If you choose to shoot, Irken, then you have a very good chance of hitting seeing as you've got him in your sights already.
[22:56] <Irken> Eric grits his teeth, and like many times before takes aim for the boy and pulls the trigger, pausing afterwords for a moment of remorse before mustering up the strength to carry on...
[22:56] <@Sindred> Cal still has a knife blade-shaped hole in her back. Just. Saying.
[22:57] <@Sindred> This show of teamwork is really inspiring.
[22:57] <fOrceez> Looking into the eyes of the prostitute, Kane sees pure fear. He remembers his past.. his sister.. And stops. He gets off __[I can't remember her name] and apologises. "I'm sorry..  that wasn't me.."
[22:57] <Irken> "I told you once, boy, you don't get but one chance out in the west. This ain't Kentucky..."
[22:57] <@Sindred> He gets off?
[22:57] <@Sindred> On her?
[22:57] <Caliban> "Of all the cheap, dirty things ... you son-of-a-bitch-no-good, just wait until your asleep and i'll ... i'll ..." At this, her wound bleeding. Ms. Iron slumps to the desert sand.
[22:57] <@Sindred> All over her?
[22:58] <fOrceez> [No..  LOL. I stand up]
[22:58] <@Sindred> erible and cal , what do you dooo
[22:58] <Irken> cal dies
[22:58] <@Sindred> Ouch.
[22:58] <erible|Away> i make my distance, backing away.....pulling my revolver as well, yelling at Kane "you better be damn right. next time something like that happens, i'm pulling the fucking trigger, you twat."
[22:58] <fOrceez> [Cal doesn't die, I stood up and stopped harrassing her. I didn't even grope a feel]
[22:58] <@Sindred> You have medicine. She can survive long enough to be healed.
[22:58] <Caliban> [I'm not dead. just unconcious. so far]
[22:58] <@Sindred> Eh. Kay.
[22:58] <@Sindred> Rolling for Irk.
[22:59] <Irken> [does anybody like my acting]
[22:59] <@Sindred> 1-2 is miss, 3-5 is hit, 6 is awesome shootin' yo
[22:59] <@Sindred> Another 5.
[22:59] <fOrceez> [What- you fuckwit! I got off her!]
[22:59] <@Sindred> So, happening coming.
[22:59] <erible|Away> [i liek it]
[22:59] <fOrceez> [FUUUUUUUUUUUUU]
[22:59] <Irken> [it was too late, you stabbed and raped her]
[22:59] <erible|Away> [i know, but i don't want to see you attempting rape again]
[22:59] <fOrceez> [I didn't rape her, dude. I only stabbed her]
[22:59] <erible|Away> [especially on my hawt ass]
[23:00] <Caliban> [nobody raped or shot me. I was stabbed then saved.]
[23:00] <erible|Away> [oh, you ONLY stabbed her, how thoughtful]
[23:00] <Irken> [well u got close]
[23:00] <fOrceez> [Erible..  puh-lease .__.]
[23:00] <Caliban> [which is cool. btw]
[23:00] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Stepping back, as Deadeye's eyes fluttered and she slipped into unconsciousness, Kane Jake swore and crossed himself with the old signs of the cross. "I'm sorry...my God I'm sorry..."
[23:00] <fOrceez> [Arguement lost.]
[23:00] <@Sindred> [keep reading, no actions]
[23:01] <Caliban> [You are SO dead f0r] :\
[23:01] <fOrceez> [Can everyone do their action in one line of typing? It looks like two actions when you do two paragraphs]
[23:01] <Irken> [ya u r]
[23:01] <fOrceez> [We'll see]
[23:01] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Hugglesbottom shook her head and drew iron. "That's enough." Beside her, Eric Walthers fired. The shot ran through Kane's chest and sent him flying to the ground. Blood was beginning to spew about his shirt.
[23:01] <@Sindred> Actionnns.
[23:02] <Irken> I fire again, "Sorry boy, but once blood is drawn, it's drawn..."
[23:02] <fOrceez> Kane splutters blood onto the sand next to him and freaks out.
[23:02] <@Sindred> Cal is unconscious, and will die if not treated in 3 turns.
[23:02] <Caliban> Ms. Iron is still lying unconcious on the sand.
[23:02] <@Sindred> Kane dies in 2 turns if untreated.
[23:02] <Caliban> She groans a little.
[23:02] <Irken> "Huggles, see if you can help that poor gal."
[23:02] <fOrceez> [Looks like i'm gonna die. :3 ]
[23:02] <fOrceez> [ LOL]
[23:02] <Caliban> [People will have mercy ... right?]
[23:02] <@Sindred> Seriously. This display of internet adventuring makes me sad.
[23:02] <Irken> I don't know what to say sindred
[23:03] <@Sindred> Say nothing.
[23:03] <@Sindred> Just act.
[23:03] <Irken> I thot i was...
[23:03] <@Sindred> And doing so beutifully.
[23:03] <fOrceez> [Yo man, you started this, Sindred]
[23:03] <@Sindred> Beautifully.
[23:03] <Caliban> [I vote we give Irken some sort of award. You know. For preventing Sin having to write a rape scene.] :\
[23:03] <@Sindred> Indeed.
[23:03] <erible|Away> I quickly skip off my nobe, trusty steed, i run to Cal, i scoop her up and walk back to my horse. I treat her, but I don't use all of my medical equip.
[23:03] <erible|Away> noble*
[23:03] <@Sindred> I written rape before.
[23:03] <Caliban> I believe it.
[23:04] <@Sindred> Erible is doing that. What's everyone else doing?
[23:04] <@Sindred> Irken ?
[23:04] <erible|Away> brb~
[23:04] <fOrceez> [I've done my line, do you want me to repeat it?]
[23:04] <Irken> Eric fires another slug, "Sorry boy, but once blood is drawn, it's drawn..."
[23:04] <@Sindred> Nice.
[23:05] <@Sindred> Freaking out, forceez?
[23:05] <@Sindred> Fair enough.
[23:05] <fOrceez> Yes.
[23:05] <@Sindred> Happening coming up.
[23:05] <Irken> If it hits, eric mourns the death of the boy silently, staring into the deep unforgiving desert, he realizes there isn't right or wrong out here, there is only what you make...
[23:05] <Caliban> [I think killing the guy is a bit ... much?]
[23:05] <@Sindred> Rolling for Irken's shot. The only way he misses is a 1.
[23:05] <@Sindred> Shit.
[23:05] <@Sindred> 1.
[23:05] <Caliban> Damn.
[23:05] <Irken> ha
[23:05] <@Sindred> It was 1.
[23:05] <@Sindred> :/
[23:05] <@Sindred> Wow.
[23:05] <@Sindred> Anyway.
[23:06] <Irken> [I don't think so, people don't take to kindly to gettin' shot, haven't you ever seen a western']
[23:06] <erible|Away> [i am back, lovelies]
[23:06] <fOrceez> [ Looks like luck's on my side]
[23:06] <fOrceez> [Lovelies?  ^o) at Erible]
[23:06] <erible|Away> [damn straight, ho]
[23:07] <Irken> I have a great idea for another session
[23:07] <Irken> Post acopalyptia
[23:07] <fOrceez> That is a great idea.
[23:07] <Irken> Desolate and unforgiving
[23:07] <Irken> Dark and deprave
[23:07] <Irken> depraved
[23:07] <Caliban> Will that also involve knives and rape?  :Sad: 
[23:07] <fOrceez> But i gotta go in 40minutes.
[23:07] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: "Sorry boy, but once blood is drawn, it's drawn..." Eric intoned, as the boy began frothing blood and kicking his legs out, flailing on the desert ground. Hugglesbottom applied bandages to Deadeye, using smelling salts to revive her. Eric fired, and closed his eyes in brief mourning. The bullet whipped up the sand by the boy's side. Eric opened his eyes. "Well shit me."
[23:07] <fOrceez> [[Sorry cali]
[23:07] <@Sindred> Actions?
[23:07] <Caliban> It's okay  :smiley: 
[23:07] <@Sindred> This was going to be post-apocalyptica, Irken.
[23:07] <@Sindred> And this it what you did with it.
[23:08] <Irken> Ha
[23:08] <fOrceez> Kane smiles at his luck.. and darkness engulfs his vision.
[23:08] <Irken> Ahh, this is going so slow...
[23:08] <fOrceez> [ < Is dying in 1 turn]
[23:08] <@Sindred> Ya.
[23:08] <@Sindred> I think this is the end of Kane Jake's adventure.
[23:08] <Irken> "Let's leave the boy for dead," Eric takes Deadeye on his horse and hurries off towards the green wastes...
[23:09] <Irken> "Come if you want... only got food for another night."
[23:09] <@Sindred> Cal cool with that?
[23:09] <fOrceez> [Probably]  :tongue2: 
[23:09] <Caliban> Ms. Iron began to open her eyes, groaning as the world rushed back into view. "Well praise the lord, looks like it ain't my time just yet. You better be keepin' that boy alive so I can give him a whoopin' later" suddenly she notices her missing bodice and blushes.
[23:09] <erible|Away> I gently sit Deadeye on the back of my horse, I am feeling her pain, once i was shot and wounded....nobody came to my aid. i need to give her some help right now. I bring my horse to walk backa bit, about 15 feet away from the middle of this action. I speak softly to Deadeye, "it will be okay.
[23:10] <@Sindred> Cal only has a mild back injury now that isn't life threatening, erible only has a small amount of medicines left.
[23:10] <erible|Away> [i took DE.....not Eric]
[23:10] <Irken> ehh uhh
[23:10] <Irken> will we use medicine to keep deadeye alive
[23:10] <@Sindred> Both of you are taking deadeye on horse-back.
[23:10] <Irken> [im cool with that eri]
[23:10] <@Sindred> What.
[23:10] <Irken> I take back my action
[23:10] <erible|Away> [DE is on my horse though]
[23:10] <fOrceez> [You can just take my clothing, cali. If i were you, i'd be looking at Kane with hatred in my eyes]
[23:11] <Caliban> [i am]
[23:11] <fOrceez> [XD]
[23:11] <Irken> Eric grabs for deadeye's clothing and gives them to her before climbing his horse.
[23:11] <@Sindred> Right.
[23:11] <erible|Away> [gives them to DE?]
[23:11] <@Sindred> All happy with that?
[23:11] <Caliban> "Thank you kindly" she smiles back, widely.
[23:11] <erible|Away> i am happy
[23:11] <@Sindred> Good.
[23:11] <@Sindred> That's all I really cared about.
[23:11] <erible|Away> who else is happy with this
[23:12] <Irken> Eric notices her body and a slight temptation comes over him but he quiets it, the nights get lonely, but best not to get involved he always said.
[23:12] <Irken> [I think i've progressively shifted towards drifter lol]
[23:12] <Caliban> [Again, I am a prostitute. I accept payment.] :p
[23:12] <erible|Away> [yeah, don't try to hook up with the poor soul]
[23:12] <fOrceez> [Do i become an observer now, Sindred?]
[23:13] <Irken> [I was just exploring Eric's psyche, becuz i like doing stuff like that
[23:13] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Kane Jake bled out a miserable, pointless death in the desert as Hugglesbottom shifts Deadeye across her saddle and rides with Eric away a few paces. Neither watch or hear the last moments of the boy. He dies alone. And hot. And with his meat unbeaten.
[23:13] <fOrceez> [Am I dead meat for sure? ]
[23:13] <erible|Away> [fair enough]
[23:13] <@Sindred> Now.
[23:13] <Caliban> [it's good stuff]
[23:13] <Irken> [I don't suppose for can become characters we meet later on]
[23:13] <fOrceez> [lawl , ded]
[23:13] <@Sindred> Are we going anywhere yet?
[23:13] <@Sindred> Sorry, forceez.
[23:13] <@Sindred> Blame Irk.
[23:13] <fOrceez> [WITH MY MEAT UNBEATEN. FUUUUUUUUUU- *dead*]
[23:13] <Caliban> [Are we going to that waystation?]
[23:13] <@Sindred> You can come back as a new character indabit, forceez, or else sit it out.
[23:13] <@Sindred> Your call.
[23:14] <erible|Away> [im staying behind, is DE staying with me, or going with eric if he goes to the waystation]
[23:14] <Irken> [Huggle, you never shared with us what you saw through your binocs]
[23:14] <@Sindred> Mean of her.
[23:14] <Caliban> [Probably she'd go to the station ... I mean. she's pretty injured. needs a bed]
[23:14] <erible|Away> [i ran out of actions]
[23:14] <Irken> [lol
[23:14] <Caliban> :p
[23:14] <Irken> [you can talk as much as you want]
[23:14] <fOrceez> [I'll sit out. I gotta go parkour class in half an hour anyway]
[23:14] <erible|Away> [alrightm i will go to the waystation, hold up for this action]
[23:15] <@Sindred> Parkour class?
[23:15] <Caliban> Sin, you doing another happening?
[23:15] <@Sindred> You bad boy.
[23:15] <@Sindred> Ya ya.
[23:15] <Irken> Eric not seeing anything else in the cruel distance follows huggles, figuring she saw something.
[23:15] <fOrceez> I know .
[23:15] <@Sindred> Everryone off to the waystation it is.
[23:15] <Irken> "You know your way, partner?
[23:15] <fOrceez> [Wait, why am i a bad boy?]
[23:15] <fOrceez> [Parkour in the rain.. that's how we do]
[23:15] <Caliban> [The only way to do it]
[23:16] <Irken> &#x202a;Marble House - The Knife&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[23:16] <erible|Away> I grab my binocs, i forgot what the site i saw that was there, i look, and i tell Eric. I see 3 figures looming around the entrence. I stop, and tell Eric, i tell him to lead the way. I stay a ways back, being afraid. I draw my pistol, for safety.
[23:16] <erible|Away> entrance*
[23:16] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The three rode on, Deadeye sat rubbing her sore back with a twinge behind Hugglesbottom, and Eric alongside on his own horse. They neared the waystation, and briefly skitting sideways they spy no windows on the concrete building, and one sturdy iron door of crude design on it's eastern wall.
[23:16] <Irken> [he said 3 figures near the greenery, the waystation was lifeless]
[23:16] <@Sindred> Actions?
[23:16] <Caliban> &#x202a;ENNIO MORRICONE -"Sixty Seconds To What?" (1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[23:17] <@Sindred> Oh, Irk is down to 28 bullets on his belt, 4 in his gun.
[23:17] <Irken> [I reloaded?]
[23:17] <@Sindred> No-one picked up Kane Jake's New Revolver. Or his ammunition.
[23:17] <Irken> [I thot about it]
[23:17] <@Sindred> You're reloading? Or did I miss it
[23:17] <Irken> [I didn't thats why im confused about the missing 2 bullets on my belt]
[23:17] <fOrceez> [Or my binoculars]
[23:17] <@Sindred> Sorry, Irk.
[23:17] <@Sindred> I am sorry.
[23:17] <fOrceez> [Or my knife]
[23:18] <erible|Away> [am i allowed to go back and get it]
[23:18] <@Sindred> Yeah, I got confused.
[23:18] <@Sindred> 28 bullets on belt, 6 in gun.
[23:18] <fOrceez> [You can do whatever you want. lol] [.. .I think]
[23:18] <@Sindred> Ya?
[23:18] <Irken> sure
[23:18] <@Sindred> Eri, it'll take a turn but sure.
[23:18] <Irken> [we can have free-actions while travelling?]
[23:18] <@Sindred> Sure sure.
[23:18] <Irken> Uhh okay w/e
[23:19] <@Sindred> Just make it clear what you're actions are.
[23:19] <@Sindred> So much chatter.
[23:19] <@Sindred> I struggle.
[23:19] <Caliban> "So are we going inside or what?" Deadeye slips herself down from the horse, back still throbbing, and tries the door.
[23:19] <erible|Away> I tell Eric i am going back to retrieve the items left on the dead body. I still have my gun in hand, reign in the other. I ask Eric if he will come with me.
[23:19] <Irken> Eric spies the building seemingly ignoring huggles, figuring she went off to pee or something. "Something ain't right here. I don't see anyone and ain't no fire inside. It just ain't good, I can smell it"
[23:19] <@Sindred> cal is trying the door, eri going back to retrieve Kane's inventory.
[23:19] <@Sindred> Irk just checking out the building?
[23:19] <erible|Away> [DE is still on my horese]
[23:20] <fOrceez> [What's DE ? ]
[23:20] <erible|Away> [DE=deadeye]
[23:20] <Irken> Eric draws his revolver, aiming at deadeye, figuring if someone came out he could shift his shot easily...
[23:20] <Caliban> [i just got down, on my action]
[23:20] <fOrceez> [Why is a prostitute named deadeye?  "Yeah, i'd like to see deadeye"]
[23:20] <erible|Away> [cal, are you just like sitting in the sand or something]
[23:20] <Irken> [It's not a normal whorehouse
[23:20] <Caliban> [The name was ... a mistake. but I live with my mistakes.]
[23:20] <fOrceez> [evidently. lol ]
[23:21] <erible|Away> [did you go with Irk]
[23:21] <Caliban> [I'm trying to door of the waystation]
[23:21] <Caliban> [yeah, went with irk[
[23:21] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Hugglesbottom turns her horse and rides hard back, as Deadeye slips off and approaches the waystation. Eric, from horseback, draws his gun and trains it at the door. Deadeye takes a breath, and pulls at the door. It doesn't shif
[23:21] <@Sindred> t.
[23:21] <@Sindred> shift.
[23:21] <Irken> "What's wrong?!" I shout over to Deadeye
[23:21] <@Sindred> Eri, no actions needed from you - I assume you're picking up all of kane's stuff.
[23:21] <erible|Away> you are correct
[23:22] <Caliban> "Damn thing won't move." she looks toward Eric "You mind lending me those arms hon?"
[23:22] <@Sindred> All of it or just some? New Revolver (30 bullets in belt, 8 in gun), Hunting Knife, Binoculars. erible wants all that?
[23:22] <Irken> Eric's face betrays him as he lets escape a quick smirk. He doesn't smile much. "I'll see what I can do, but I don't like the smell of this..."
[23:22] <Irken> [i got dynomite lolololo]
[23:23] <@Sindred> [lololo i figured]
[23:23] <Caliban> [let's hope this place is safe ... otherwise ... my bad Irk] :p
[23:23] <@Sindred> You kids going to blow the door down or wait for eri?
[23:23] <erible|Away> i take the binocs and plan on giving them to Eric, i hide the gun and knife in my jacket type leather thing
[23:23] <Caliban> [If Eric can open it, then he can open it]
[23:23] <Irken> Eric shifts in his horse, and trots towards deadeye, he gets down and takes out some dynomite. "I ain't as strong as I used to be, so I need a little help."
[23:24] <erible|Away> so they are waiting?
[23:24] <@Sindred> Seems unlikely.
[23:24] <@Sindred> Irk...blowing up the door now?
[23:24] <@Sindred> Cal...mincing about now?
[23:24] <Irken> "Where did huggles go off to... I don't see her anywhere..."
[23:24] <Irken> [i dont have binocs....]
[23:24] <erible|Away> i am i on my way back now?
[23:24] <fOrceez> [I did, bitch >;3 ]
[23:25] <erible|Away> [i took your binocs]
[23:25] <Irken> i'll wait
[23:25] <fOrceez> ['did']
[23:25] <Irken> but i'll remain cautious looking for anything suspicious
[23:25] <@Sindred> Kkk.
[23:25] <erible|Away> ok i believe a happening is coming up?
[23:25] <fOrceez> [Hey, how old is Hugglesbottom?]
[23:25] <@Sindred> KKKK
[23:25] <Irken> "Gal, get your weapon brandished, be quick and ready in case something weird goes down..."
[23:25] <Irken> "I want you on your toes...
[23:25] <erible|Away> [i will be in my late twenties?]
[23:26] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Deadeye levels her rifle at the door and the two wait. After awhile, Hugglesbottom rides back and throws Eric a pair of binoculars.
[23:26] <@Sindred> actions
[23:26] <Irken> "Thanks."
[23:26] <Irken> Have we gone around the building to see if anything is up
[23:26] <Irken> lol
[23:26] <@Sindred> erible, you now have a New Revolver holding 8 bullets, 60 bullets in your belt, and a hunting knife.
[23:27] <fOrceez> [*sniff*]
[23:27] <@Sindred> kk, from now on start your actions with ACTION:
[23:27] <@Sindred> Just to help me out.
[23:27] <@Sindred> Please.
[23:27] <@Sindred> :[
[23:27] <Irken> ok
[23:27] <Caliban> "Nice of you to join us, but hows about we start gettin' that door to budge?"
[23:27] <@Sindred> Thank-you. I respect and care for you all.
[23:27] <erible|Away> ACTION:"Eric, i found these, decided you could use them. I have some extra shit too...so what are we going to do....want me to help you open the door?"
[23:27] <@Sindred> Conversation is not action.
[23:27] <@Sindred> Come on kids.
[23:27] <fOrceez> [Who calls their dad by their name?]
[23:28] <@Sindred> I do.
[23:28] <Caliban> ACTION: she steps back a few paces and shoots at the door lock with her rifle
[23:28] <@Sindred> All the time.
[23:28] <fOrceez> [Really?]
[23:28] <erible|Away> I try to open the door, but it doesn't budge. "Help me, guys"
[23:28] <@Sindred> No.
[23:28] <@Sindred> Not really.
[23:28] <Caliban> Me neither.
[23:28] <@Sindred> Caliban is going to accidentally shoot erible as she tries the door.
[23:28] <Irken> ACTION: Eric takes out a stick of dynomite, "Now I know how you women get, so back up to somewheres safe." He then takes the charge of dynomite to the door and walks back to the girls, taking out his pistol to shoot it which is pointless but cool.
[23:28] <Caliban> Except on his birthday. obviously.
[23:28] <Irken> i said somewheres
[23:28] <Irken> how in-character of me
[23:28] <Irken> lol
[23:28] <@Sindred> Kk.
[23:29] <Caliban> :p
[23:29] <Irken> "UH huggles wtf!!!
[23:29] <Irken> lol
[23:29] <erible|Away> this action stuff isn't working, if we are typing as things come up
[23:29] <erible|Away> just pretend i'm chillin in the back :3 there was miscommunication, Irk threw the dyno?
[23:30] <Irken> Irk is the man  in this story
[23:30] <Irken> lol
[23:30] <Irken> always doing what needs doing
[23:30] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The three size up the iron door. Taking her shoulder to it, Hugglesbottom grunts and gives up. Deadeye fires her rifle and ducks as the shot ricochets off into the sands. Eric squints, judging the scene, and thoughtfully places down a stick of dynamite. Retreating with the women, he aims his pistol and fires. The door is blown clean away and flies overhead The entire building shakes, and long spidery cracks ripple abo
[23:31] <@Sindred> 5 bullets in gun now, Irk.
[23:31] <@Sindred> 0 bullets in your rifle, Cal.
[23:31] <Caliban> "Well blow me Eric, that damn thing went clean off."
[23:32] <Caliban> ACTION; Deadeye smiles and runs ahead to see what the station looks like inside.
[23:32] <@Sindred> You were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off.
[23:32] <Irken> lol
[23:32] <@Sindred> Amirite guys.
[23:32] <Caliban> [... they did blow off?]
[23:32] <Caliban> :\
[23:32] <@Sindred> I know.
[23:32] <@Sindred> The quote is not apt.
[23:32] <@Sindred> At all.
[23:32] <Caliban> no, it is aposite.
[23:32] <fOrceez> wtf is aposite?
[23:32] <Caliban> apposite*
[23:32] <@Sindred> Spelt wrong.
[23:32] <@Sindred> That's what.
[23:33] <Caliban> spelling  ::|: 
[23:33] <erible|Away> so the doors were blown open, as we all sat back and watched?
[23:33] <fOrceez> apposite?
[23:33] <@Sindred> The door is gone.
[23:33] <Irken> "I'm afraid blowing is your job Deadeye..." "Come on Huggles, let's see if all that trouble is worth it."
[23:33] <@Sindred> Yes.
[23:33] <@Sindred> Nice.
[23:33] <@Sindred> Nice Irken.
[23:33] <@Sindred> Nice.
[23:33] <Caliban> Very nice.
[23:33]  * fOrceez lols.
[23:33] <Irken> witty humor is a must in any good story
[23:33] <Irken> lol
[23:34] <Caliban> True
[23:34] <erible|Away> I follow Eric .I get the New Revolver out now, and look around diligently to see if i see anything insdie. "who is going in first?"
[23:34] <@Sindred> Actions, erible and irken ?
[23:34] <@Sindred> Do you have any preference for who goes first?
[23:34] <erible|Away> I am not going in first.
[23:34] <Irken> ACTION: After sizing up his accomplishment, Eric wanders behind Deadeye, still nervous as to what they will find, his hand begins to shake as he is overcome with a sense of dread.
[23:34] <erible|Away> i am looking out
[23:34] <@Sindred> Deadeye going first it seems.
[23:35] <erible|Away> ok
[23:35] <Irken> +ACTION: Keeps alert and ready to fire at anything
[23:35] <Caliban> I'll go first. I guess.
[23:35] <Irken> I put the + to add to my previous action
[23:35] <erible|Away> I second Irks + action
[23:35] <Caliban> I want that matress  :wink2: 
[23:35] <Irken> Erible are you saying you're doing the same?
[23:35] <erible|Away> [Irk, are our horses hitched somewhere?]
[23:36] <erible|Away> yes, I am keeping alert and ready to fire
[23:36] <Irken> [No]
[23:36] <erible|Away> [are we walking in on our horses lolz]
[23:36] <Irken> [Lol]
[23:36] <Irken> [I'm guessing we're just gonna hope they don't run away?]
[23:36] <erible|Away> [so we did hitch them? hoping they don't run away?]
[23:36] <Irken> ya we obv dismount i spose
[23:37] <Irken> [do you see a place to hitch them?
[23:37] <erible|Away> my horse is my noble sir, he will not leave me.
[23:37] <Caliban> [they'll be fine. no place to run, right?]
[23:37] <erible|Away> [yes i see a small post outside the dppr]
[23:37] <Irken> [Is that a joke cali]
[23:37] <erible|Away> door*
[23:37] <Irken> [lol
[23:37] <Irken> [stop making stuff up]
[23:37] <Caliban> [i'm a prostitute. I don't understand horse]  ::|: 
[23:37] <Irken> [ok we hitch our horses]
[23:37] <Irken> [rofl]
[23:37] <fOrceez> [lol cali]
[23:37] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Hugglesbottom drew Kane's revolver and looked to Eric. Eric shivers and looks to Deadeye. Deadeye, leads them into the dark recesses of the waystation. Inside, as their eyes adjusted from the bright glare of the desert to the dank shadows of the inside. The building was concrete - the only structures left in the desert from the olden days were concrete or else steel - and simply made. One room, no furnishings. Heavy s
[23:37] <@Sindred> [keep reading no actions]
[23:38] <fOrceez> [MY revolver!] :'(
[23:38] <@Sindred> [...] circular chute with a steel ladder that went down into pitch darkness.
[23:38] <Irken> [it's a nice revolver]
[23:38] <fOrceez> [my hardstyle does not agree with you, Sindred]
[23:38] <@Sindred> Actions please.
[23:38] <fOrceez> [Thanks, Irken]
[23:38] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Hugglesbottom drew Kane's revolver and looked to Eric. Eric shivers and looks to Deadeye. Deadeye, leads them into the dark recesses of the waystation. Inside, as their eyes adjusted from the bright glare of the desert to the dank shadows of the inside. The building was concrete - the only structures left in the desert from the olden days were concrete or else steel - and simply made. One room, no furnishings. Heavy s
[23:38] <fOrceez> [It was brand new, too ]
[23:38] <@Sindred> Heavy steps lead upstairs. On the floor a wooden trapdoor had rotten away to reveal a
[23:39] <@Sindred> Sorry, all the information is there.
[23:39] <@Sindred> In the wrong order.
[23:39] <fOrceez> [Irken, a chick led the way? What kind of man are you?]
[23:39] <@Sindred> You see?
[23:39] <Irken> [A nervous man]
[23:39] <Caliban> [one that shot your ass?] :p
[23:39] <Irken> [And rightfully so, it's better to be alive than dead and brave]
[23:39] <@Sindred> So, stairs going up, ladder going down.
[23:39] <@Sindred> The waystation, a relic of the world that was.
[23:40] <Irken> "I spose my grand-pappy lived in a place like this once..."
[23:40] <fOrceez> [Sindred, do you enjoy doing these? I mean, you're doing a great job  ::D:  ]
[23:40] <erible|Away> "I vote that we all stay together, who knows whats creepin round in here." I look around seeing if there is anything important, i am paranoid.
[23:40] <Irken> "Four walls and a door.... home sweet home"
[23:40] <Caliban> "Aww, no bed? Well that just figures don't it." ACTION she turns to face Eric and smiles, walking a little closer "You going to go check down them stairs for me hon?"
[23:40] <@Sindred> I enjoy it. I'm mostly doing it to learn. To get better at it. The games ought to improve the more we do.
[23:40] <fOrceez> [Cali, you are such a slut. lmao. ]
[23:40] <Caliban> [ooo yeah]  ::D: 
[23:41] <Irken> Eric blushes as Deadeye smiles at him, such a sweet smile, without thinking he volunteers himself, smiling back he says "Now little missy, don't you worry. I'll see what's bothering you, and then maybe you can see what's bothering me?"
[23:41] <Irken> He winks at here
[23:41] <Irken> argh
[23:41] <Irken> ACTION: Eric blushes as Deadeye smiles at him, such a sweet smile, without thinking he volunteers himself, smiling back he says "Now little missy, don't you worry. I'll see what's bothering you, and then maybe you can see what's bothering me?"  He winks at here
[23:42] <Irken> her not here
[23:42] <Irken> dmanit
[23:42] <Irken> w/e
[23:42] <fOrceez> [Will there be another one in the next 24h Sindred?]
[23:42] <Irken> [Sindred is a busy man.]
[23:42] <@Sindred> maybe.
[23:42] <@Sindred> Don't know.
[23:42] <@Sindred> I'm penniless right now. This is free entertainment. So maybe.
[23:42] <Irken> I'd like to RP like this in real life
[23:42] <Irken> Pen and paper is too intensive
[23:42] <@Sindred> It'd be easier.
[23:43] <erible|Away> happening?
[23:43] <@Sindred> oh.
[23:43] <erible|Away> is next?
[23:43] <@Sindred> What are you doing
[23:43] <@Sindred> action wide
[23:43] <@Sindred> erible
[23:43] <Caliban> "Oh you behave yourself." she throws a wink back and touches eirc's chest. Then pushes him gently toward the ladder "go on now hon"
[23:43] <@Sindred> Just voting to stick together?
[23:43] <Irken> [Oh caliban, you flirt]
[23:43] <Caliban> *eric
[23:43] <Caliban> [that's what 18 year olds are like, right?]  ::|: 
[23:43] <erible|Away> I said. all i do is take a look around and vote we stick together, yes. I then say "stop with the fucking flattery, you sick old man."
[23:44] <@Sindred> No-one has actually said they want to do anything. This talking and such doesn't count as a happening.
[23:44] <Irken> [i'm 18 and yes]
[23:44] <Caliban> [And women, amiriteguys?]
[23:44] <Irken> ACTION: Eric blushes as Deadeye smiles at him, such a sweet smile, without thinking he volunteers himself, smiling back he says "Now little missy, don't you worry. I'll see what's bothering you, and then maybe you can see what's bothering me?"  He winks at here
[23:44] <fOrceez> [O FK. ]
[23:44] <Irken> her*
[23:44] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The talking you all just said happens.
[23:44] <Irken> [I like flirting with women]
[23:44] <@Sindred> I don't know what else to say.
[23:44] <Irken> Sindred
[23:44] <Irken> Eric volunteered to go down the trap door.
[23:44] <@Sindred> And does he?
[23:44] <Irken> ahhh
[23:44] <Irken> yes
[23:44] <@Sindred> :]
[23:44] <@Sindred> Happening now then.
[23:45] <fOrceez> I g2g. bye guys, have fun! <3
[23:45] <erible|Away> [irk , you are an old man, no flirting with young girls]
[23:45] <Irken> ACTION: After a brief pause of chatter Eric climbs down the hole, hoping it isn't the last time he sees a smile...
[23:45] <erible|Away> byeeee
[23:45] <Caliban> [I guess, remember to use the ACTION thing and speak in 3rd person. For poor Sin to manage] :p
[23:45] == fOrceez has changed nick to fOrceez|Away
[23:45] <Irken> [It's post apocalyptia, and anything goes]
[23:45] <erible|Away> [why are there so many actions, don't we only have one]
[23:45] <Irken> [besides if u want eric u better start showing him the goods or flirting lol]
[23:46] <Caliban> [keep away from him. he's my man] :p
[23:46] <erible|Away> [don't you have a daughter her age, think of her]
[23:46] <Irken> [ur man until he dies]
[23:46] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: "I vote we stick tog-" Hugglesbottom began, as Eric winked at Deadeye and disappeared down the ladder. He climbed some three metres down until the ladder began to groan. He wondered how old it was. Darkness had already begun to envelop him. Another few metres and he'd be climbing blind.
[23:46] <erible|Away> haha
[23:46] <Irken> [his daughter is obviously dead]
[23:47] <@Sindred> 1 action before the happening. Conversation and minor gestures don't usually count, that's just dialogue.
[23:47] <Caliban> "How is it going down there Eric? You got to the bottom yet?"
[23:47] <Irken> ACTION: "Uh, unless someones got some old fasioned night-vision goggles this op, is a no-go."
[23:47] <Irken> lol
[23:47] <erible|Away> "...nice move" I say under my breathe. I try to look down, but notice a pungent stench coming from below
[23:47] <Caliban> ACTION Deadeye wanders toward the ladder and peers down, looking to help out
[23:47] <Irken> ACTION: Eric climbs back up and looks for something that might catch fire long enough to lend light.
[23:48] <Caliban> ACTION Deadeye tears a small section of her dress, below the knee, and hands it to Eric "this might do right hon?"
[23:48] <Irken> Sindred, you won't have to be game master forever if you don't want to
[23:48] <Irken> I got some scenarios in my mind
[23:48] <Irken> we could do a cool planet of the apes type thing
[23:48] <Irken> lol
[23:48] <erible|Away> Action: I" will make a fire, i learn these things, being a drifter and all....something you two don't understand"
[23:48] <Caliban> [Sounds good]
[23:49] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Returning to the room, Eric searched about for a light. He considered, briefly, the extra lengths of fuse he sometimes added to his dynamite. It'd burn slowly enough, and brightly, if he used enough of it. Otherwise the room was bare.
[23:49] <@Sindred> I'm happy doing this for now, and action's coming up momentarily.
[23:49] <@Sindred> But we'll play one of you games soon.
[23:49] <@Sindred> For sures.
[23:49] <erible|Away> [if any of you guys use KVirc, will you make your font a color]
[23:49] <Irken> i don't use kvirc but i could dl it
[23:49] <erible|Away> [it's easier to tell who is who]
[23:49] <Caliban> Don't forget to visit the RP forum *shameless plug ahoy* because i'm about to post the 1st chapter of my forum RP  ::D:   ::D: 
[23:50] <@Sindred> I'm the one with @Sindred next to my text.
[23:50] <@Sindred> Protip.
[23:50] <erible|Away> not you, the others
[23:50] <erible|Away> or only one of the others...
[23:51] <Caliban> I'm not sure that I can change the color?
[23:51] <erible|Away> meh, nevermind
[23:51] <erible|Away> you have to download an addon
[23:51] <erible|Away> thing
[23:51] <@Sindred> Erible, there's enough scraggy dry plant life around outside for you to create a light if you want. It just won't last long or burn brightly.
[23:51] <Caliban> I see.
[23:51] <@Sindred> Want to do that?
[23:51] <Irken> [don't forget to visit the rp section and create characters so i can start churning out chapters like a factory]
[23:51] <Irken> [too much free time on my hands]
[23:51] <@Sindred> Or use Deadeye's torn dress.
[23:51] <Caliban> I'll be joining Irken.
[23:52] <erible|Away> I choose not to, it wouldn't be much use....if we find another room i will get the plant. until then i use the dress
[23:52] <@Sindred> You all have torches, if you want to go downwards. Deadeye using torn dress, Irken extra fuses, and eri brush-plants.
[23:52] <@Sindred> If you want.
[23:52] <Irken> [I've burnt a shirt once, it burns for a long time]
[23:52] <@Sindred> Or that for you.
[23:52] <@Sindred> Kay kay.
[23:52] <@Sindred> So, who's going down the ladder with light?
[23:53] <erible|Away> out of me and DE?
[23:53] <Irken> "Say, any of you gals got a light?"
[23:53] <@Sindred> Any of you?
[23:53] <@Sindred> I zoned out.
[23:53] <erible|Away> yes
[23:53] <@Sindred> Kay
[23:53] <@Sindred> Irken going down?
[23:53] <@Sindred> Cal?
[23:53] <erible|Away> I am going down if they both are
[23:53] <Irken> "I ain't gonna use my fuses, u never know when those come in handy"
[23:54] <@Sindred> Sure - you use your shirt?
[23:54] <Irken> Sure
[23:54] <Irken> that's what I'll do
[23:54] <@Sindred> Given Deadeye some eye candy.
[23:54] <Irken> i need something to wrap it around
[23:54] <Irken> any sticks?
[23:54] <@Sindred> Your hand right.
[23:54] <erible|Away> your penis
[23:54] <Irken> rofl
[23:54] <Irken> my hand doesn't enjoy intense heat
[23:54] <@Sindred> Penis does.
[23:54] <erible|Away> duh
[23:54] <Irken> roflmao
[23:55] <Caliban> ACTION; Well, Deadeye decides to follow Eric. "I'm coming along with you hon, never know when you migh need another pair of hands" She winks, following him closely.
[23:55] <@Sindred> You can both find sticks outside, I'll assume you use those.
[23:55] <erible|Away> ACTION: I look around, and find a stick, i toss it to Eric
[23:55] <@Sindred> Happening now kay.
[23:55] <Irken> ya
[23:55] <Irken> sticks it is
[23:55] <Irken> "With hands like yours hon, I could think of a few uses."
[23:55] <Irken> [zzzing]
[23:56] <Caliban> :p
[23:56] <erible|Away> i follow behind the two of you, scoffing in disgust of the absurdity
[23:56] <Irken> [How mature of you, to dislike the ego-centric man]\
[23:56] <Irken> [most woman find that irresistable]
[23:57] <erible|Away> [i still have the sanity and self respect ;D]
[23:57] <Caliban> [I know Deadeye does ... that and money. I get money right?] :p
[23:57] <erible|Away> [no you don't, cheap whore]
[23:57] <Irken> ok now i got kvirc downloaded
[23:57] <Irken> what do i do
[23:57] <Irken> its running
[23:57] <erible|Away> set it up xD
[23:57] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Binding torn strips of clothing around sticks, Hugglesbottom broke a bullet and used a fraction of the gunpowder to help set aflame the two torches. Descending, they climbed slowly, the one hand used to hold the torch for Eric and Hugglesbottom. They climbed down for what seemed forever, and emerged in what they could just about make out as a tunnel system of old brickwork, that stretched off north and south. There ma
[23:58] <@Sindred> dusty.
[23:58] <@Sindred> [...] There may have been water running here once, but now the entire tunnel way dry, hot and dusty.
[23:58] <@Sindred> Sorry, word limit.
[23:58] <Irken> "Wow.... this place really must've been something at one point, I wonder where else it comes out."
[23:59] <Caliban> "Well what the hell do we do now? This places look like it's 100 years old!"
[23:59] <@Sindred> Rolling a die. Not for any reason you ought to worry about. Just rolling.
[23:59] <Caliban> :p
[23:59] <erible|Away> "who cares what it used to be, nothing is here now."
[23:59] <Irken> oh you sindred
[23:59] <@Sindred> A 4.
[23:59] <@Sindred> Interesting.
[23:59] <Irken> do we notice anything
[23:59] <Caliban> "Yeah, like you'd know Huggles"
[23:59] <Irken> "All that pessimism won't do you any good, woman."
[23:59] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Hugglesbottom, her senses attuned by the long years of wandering, hears the sound of sluggish crawling to the south.
[23:59] <Caliban> "You tell her Eric" she sticks out her tongue at Huggles
[00:00] <@Sindred> That's what you noticed due to the roll.
[00:00] <erible|Away> "what does it matter to us if it used to be a brothel or nothing at all"
[00:00] <erible|Away> "do you all hear that?"
[00:00] <Caliban> "Well it's not like any brothel I ever worked ... hear what?"
[00:00] <Irken> "If it was a brothel, they'd have beds and liquor... oh how I used to have a thirst."
[00:00] <Irken> "what do you hear?"
[00:00] <@Sindred> It used to be a subway system used by the giant ants of New Chicago.
[00:00] <Caliban> ACTION; Deadeye tries to crook her ear and listen, but hears nothing
[00:00] <Irken> Mars
[00:00] <Irken> lol
[00:01] <Caliban> "you're hearing things huggles"
[00:01] <erible|Away> "i hear something on the ground...my ears are sensitive due to my lone years."
[00:01] <@Sindred> Gone are the days when passengers would ride the vast insectoids on their daily commute.
[00:01] <Caliban> lmao
[00:01] <Caliban> Those were the days.
[00:01] <Irken> ACTION: Eric now concerned goes dead silent and surveys the area pulling out his pistol awaiting what might come. "I told you not to trust this place."
[00:01] <@Sindred> Next happening?
[00:01] <Irken> Ya caliban
[00:01] <Irken> those were the days
[00:01] <Irken> lol
[00:01] <Caliban> Go for it. Happening.
[00:02] <Irken> Sounds like a giant ant
[00:02] <Irken> if i can tell anything from foreshadowing
[00:02] <erible|Away> [guys, i imagine myself as the main girl in the "extinction" resident evil movie. this is who i am!]
[00:02] <Irken> [I'm more of a true-grit/jamesbond type guy]
[00:03] <Caliban> [I'm more like a ... well, prostitute]
[00:03] <Irken> [well said]
[00:03] <Caliban> [Think large boosm]
[00:03] <Irken> [I like the sound of that]
[00:03] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: "I hear something on the ground...my ears are senstitive due to my lone years," Hugglesbottom hissed. Their torches spluttered but burned on. They could see some 6 feet about them in any direction, but no further. Eric drew his gun and whispered his warnings. Deadeye strained but heard nothing. Then the crawling could be heard from the south. And it grew steadily louder, the echoes distorting where and how close.
[00:03] <Caliban> lol
[00:03] <@Sindred> Torches will last another 3 turns.
[00:03] <@Sindred> Then die.
[00:04] <@Sindred> Heads up.
[00:04] <@Sindred> Not much oxygen down here for them. Bit stuffy.
[00:04] <Irken> "Guys, this ain't good lets get outta here."
[00:04] <@Sindred> You just got here.
[00:04] <Irken> ACTION: Eric climbs up the ladder again.
[00:05] <@Sindred> The ant party is just starting.
[00:05] <Caliban> ACTION Deadeye suddenly hears something and jumps, grabbing Eric's arm "I'm coming with you hon"
[00:05] <Irken> I don't like the sound of giant ants
[00:05] <@Sindred> Erible
[00:05] <@Sindred> you up.
[00:05] <Irken> "It'll be fine hon, hey maybe if we're lucky they'll eat her and leave us be."
[00:05] <Caliban> [harsh .. i liek it]
[00:05] <Caliban> *like
[00:06] <Irken> [as any prostitute should'
[00:06] <@Sindred> You are terrible team players.
[00:06] <@Sindred> I liek it.
[00:06] <Irken> shes a loner
[00:06] <Caliban> hahaha  ::|: 
[00:06] <Irken> she was destined for this
[00:06] <@Sindred> She's also dead.
[00:06] <@Sindred> erible
[00:06] <@Sindred> wake up
[00:06] <@Sindred> please wake up
[00:06] <Irken> she's dead
[00:06] <Caliban> C'mon humblebumbl.
[00:06] <Irken> erible|Away
[00:06] <Irken> beep
[00:06] <@Sindred> Giant any meat.
[00:06] <Caliban> Ah. okay.
[00:06] <@Sindred> ant.
[00:07] <@Sindred> Give her the time it takes me to get more coffee.
[00:07] <Irken> small human remains
[00:07] <Irken> theres more to lose
[00:07] <Irken> than to be gained
[00:07] <Caliban> I will also get coffee. just a moment please.
[00:07] <erible|Away> I'm sorry, I was disrupted.
[00:07] <erible|Away> let me catch up
[00:07] <Caliban> (It's quite early here)
[00:08] <Irken> I should go pour myself a stiff one
[00:08] <Irken> its 12 am
[00:08] <Irken> so its still game
[00:08] <erible|Away> Action: I just follow along with my gun in hand, trying to warn the others of what i think is ahead, no one listens. they will regret it.
[00:09] <Irken> ACTION: I abandon my torch near the base of the ladder
[00:09] <Irken> "Don't worry I'm smarter than them."
[00:09] <Caliban> It's 5Am here :p
[00:09] <Caliban> (coffee is brewing, 2 minutes)
[00:09] <erible|Away> [i apologize for that wait, so....drifter of me.] [its 11pm here]
[00:10] <Irken> caliban
[00:10] <@Sindred> Right.
[00:10] <@Sindred> Coffeed up.
[00:10] <Irken> don't give away my plans to sindred
[00:10] <Irken> lol
[00:10] <@Sindred> Where are we.
[00:10] <@Sindred> So, irk and cal heading upwards. Erible following.
[00:10] <@Sindred> Ya?
[00:11] <erible|Away> indeed.
[00:11] <Caliban> back.
[00:11] <Irken> no
[00:11] <Irken> one more tingh
[00:11] <@Sindred> No?
[00:11] <Irken> i abandon my torch near the ladder
[00:11] <Caliban> Why doesn't sin give a recap?
[00:11] <Irken> to lure them possible
[00:11] <@Sindred> Interesting.
[00:11] <erible|Away> i am warning them, i am being very stealthy with my steps
[00:11] <Caliban> To make it clear where we all are I mean.
[00:11] <Caliban> As in. A happening.
[00:11] <Caliban> You know.
[00:11] <@Sindred> A catch up.
[00:12] <@Sindred> Torches will die in 3 turns. You're under a ladder. Tunnel goes north and south, noises from the south. Advancing sounds. Darkness surrounds.
[00:12] <erible|Away> lovely.
[00:14] <Caliban> ACTION; I rush for the ladder "Come on hon, you coming or what? I'm not wandering this desert on my own!"
[00:14] <Irken> ACTION: Ya I'm coming.
[00:14] <Irken> ACTION: I follow DE
[00:15] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Eric placed his torch down carefully and started up the ladder, stopped briefly by Deadeye as she squeezed his arm and followed. Lastly, Hugglesbottom reached up and began to pull herself - one hand still holding her torch - upwards, when she saw the first thing. The creature was squat, the size of a fully loaded wagon cart, and coated in either some bizarre clothing or else some toughened black exoskeleton. It was an
[00:15] <@Sindred> [...]It was ant-like, perhaps, but with many more legs and many more mandibles.
[00:15] <@Sindred> Just the one of it.
[00:16] <@Sindred> Some 6 feet away.
[00:16] <@Sindred> Dramatic.
[00:17] <Caliban> Deadeye looks down, catching sight of the hideous beast she let out a scream "Jesus, that thing ain't normal" She increases her climbing speed.
[00:17] <Irken> "Hey, just for safe measure..."
[00:17] <Irken> question
[00:17] <@Sindred> Dropping dynamite on Deadeye's head.
[00:17] <Irken> what is the order on the ladder
[00:18] <@Sindred> You at the top.
[00:18] <@Sindred> Then deadeye under you ;]
[00:18] <Irken> right
[00:18] <@Sindred> Then Hugglesbottom just gripping the first rung.
[00:18] <erible|Away> guys, i am being so disrupted by people walking in here, one moment
[00:18] <Irken> sure
[00:18] <@Sindred> Invite them in to help play.
[00:19] <erible|Away> ok, so i saw it, now i don't really know what to do
[00:19] <erible|Away> "don't get too close to that, guys" I saw in a hushed tone
[00:19] <erible|Away> say*
[00:20] <Irken> "Hey, didn't people used to ride these. Whose woman enough to try it?"
[00:20] <@Sindred> sh00t da fUCKer iN da FACE!!
[00:20] <@Sindred> No, Irken, that'd be stupid.
[00:20] <@Sindred> Come on.
[00:20] <erible|Away> "let's keep quite, and try to get it down somehow. its some food." I get out my pistol. "anyone gonna lend me a fucking hand"
[00:20] <@Sindred> But seriously they used to be the public transportation system.
[00:20] <@Sindred> There were seats built onto them.
[00:21] <Irken> this is weird
[00:21] <@Sindred> i could describe it fully for you.
[00:21] <erible|Away> [if i take a long time to reply, i will be back in soon time, Sindred, just assume my action when it happens, it won't happen much more though]
[00:21] <@Sindred> If it helps make a decision.
[00:21] <Caliban> ACTION As Deadeye climbs the ladder, she pauses, her woman mind panicing at the sight of so many creatures "Sorry hon, this is just survival" hoping they'll ignore her and Eric, she kicks out at Hugglesbottom trying to knock her from the ladder.
[00:21] <Irken> "Uh... how do you tell if they wanna eat you or take you someplace"
[00:22] <Irken> ACTION: Eric casually remarks "Oh, what a shame." And begins climbing furiously.
[00:22] <@Sindred> The ant-creature is wagon-sized, and coated in some thick blackened armour/exoskeleton. It has too many legs and too many mandibles. No eyes or flesh can be seen anywhere.
[00:23] <@Sindred> Erible will be back in soon time.
[00:23] <@Sindred> I like that phrasing.
[00:23] <erible|Away> "I got a horse, i don't need this beast. we need food. I have a feeling something bad is gonna happen, we need to think of something. quick" almost gets kicked off "fucking bitch. I save you, do you want to die? you know nothing about survival" I stuggle to stay up, and grab her leg and pull her down
[00:23] <erible|Away> get*
[00:23] <erible|Away> saved*
[00:23] <@Sindred> Horses were left back at the waystation room, snap, I forgot to say. But it was obvious I guess.
[00:24] <Irken> Eric shouts at the beasts "Hey do you fuckers talk?"
[00:24] <Irken> [worth a try]
[00:24] <@Sindred> Rolling a die for erible snatching at Deadeye's leg.
[00:24] <Caliban> [We roll for it]
[00:24] <Irken> sindred
[00:24] <Irken> caliban also wanted to kick her
[00:24] <Irken> so idk
[00:24] <Irken> if that means anything
[00:24] <Caliban> He's rolling for both of us falling or otherwise.
[00:25] <@Sindred> 1-2 you both fall down the ladder, 3-4 you both stay stationary struggling, 5-6 deadeye falls, hugglebottom overtakes awkwardly.
[00:25] <@Sindred> Lucky number 1.
[00:25] <Irken> roflmao
[00:25] <@Sindred> Happening now.
[00:25] <Caliban> ... boo!
[00:25] <erible|Away> damn.
[00:25] <Irken> HAHAHA
[00:25] <Caliban> [Well that didn't go as planned]
[00:26] <Irken> [Or maybe it did...]
[00:26] <Irken> MUAHAHAHAHAHaHAH!
[00:26] <Caliban> [...]
[00:26]  * Irken laughs evily
[00:26] <erible|Away> [oh well, she went down with me...i am quite enraged, seeing as i saved her ass before. ]
[00:26] <Irken> jk
[00:26] <Irken> i love u calli
[00:26] <Irken> ll
[00:26] <Irken> lol
[00:26] <Caliban> [I'm so going to try and ride one]
[00:26] <Irken> [lets hope it gives u the chance
[00:26] <erible|Away> [not if i cripple you first]
[00:26] <Caliban> [Eric saved my ass. Let's hope he saves it again ... hint hint savemyassnow]
[00:27] <Irken> [what can i do....]
[00:27] <erible|Away> [hey, i was the one who protected you from almost being raped you slt]
[00:27] <Caliban> [jump after me?]  ::|: 
[00:27] <erible|Away> slut*
[00:27] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: "You know nothing about survival," Hugglesbottom grunted, grabbing up at Deadeye's lace-clad leg and yanking hard. Fumbling and losing her grip, Deadeye fell downwards, crashing into Hugglesbottom and bringing the both landing flat on the tunnel floor. Uninjured, but rolling over they looked up and into the flat, broad frontage of the ant-bug, which trundled to within a bare half metre away.
[00:27] <Irken> shit just got real
[00:27] <erible|Away> omg <3
[00:27] <@Sindred> Rolling for just something.
[00:28] <@Sindred> Nothing in particular.
[00:28] <Irken> ya
[00:28] <Caliban> "Gosh darn it, you clumsy bitch!"
[00:28] <Irken> nothing in particular at all
[00:28] <@Sindred> 4.
[00:28] <erible|Away> I take a glance around "i don't need you, you are nothing to me"
[00:29] <@Sindred> NOTICING: The two women frowned as they realised the ant-thing was fixed by some thick rod-like appendage to the tunnel floor. It moved with a clicking, and the legs scarcely seemed to touch the ground.
[00:29] <Irken> Oh....
[00:29] <Irken> it's not alive at all
[00:29] <@Sindred> What?
[00:29] <@Sindred> It's gonna eat ya.
[00:29] <Caliban> "Welll you ain't exactly my pal either but ... wait, that thing ain' alive?"
[00:29] <@Sindred> Shoot it.
[00:29] <Irken> [it's obviously a machine, makes more sense than real ants.]
[00:29] <erible|Away> I get both revolvers and shoot the animal until it makes weird noises
[00:29] <Caliban> "... hold on, that damn thing is on rails!"
[00:30] <@Sindred> I said it was public transportation.
[00:30] <@Sindred> Shame erible is shooting it.
[00:30] <Irken> you did
[00:30] <erible|Away> shit, oh yeah.
[00:30] <@Sindred> I was lying at the time.
[00:30] <Irken> but i didn't know if that meant people rode real ants or machines
[00:30] <erible|Away> i didn't waste many bullets though.
[00:30] <@Sindred> I don't even know.
[00:30] <@Sindred> Maybe it's not.
[00:30]  * erible|Away is confused
[00:30] <@Sindred> I'm freeforming.
[00:30] <Irken> what a poet
[00:30] <Irken> lol
[00:30] <@Sindred> Anyway, eri is shooting.
[00:30] <@Sindred> Irk and cal?
[00:31] <Irken> ACTION: I'll stay put til' I know if it's safe or not.
[00:31] <@Sindred> How many shots, eri? 'until it makes weird noises'?
[00:31] <Caliban> ACTION I pull out my rifle and point it at Huggles "Now you just stay put little lady, you just stay put. Eric? You coming down here?"
[00:31] <@Sindred> Torches go out after this.
[00:31] <@Sindred> So.
[00:31] <@Sindred> Yeah.
[00:31] <Irken> "Uh... just a sec. I'm checking my. um trousers."
[00:31] <Irken> lol
[00:31] <@Sindred> Okay.
[00:32] <@Sindred> Here we play.
[00:32] <Irken> I hope I don't regret that choice
[00:33] <erible|Away> I swiftly change my aim with my years being rogue and shoot DE's hand, causing her to drop her weapon
[00:33] <Irken> wow
[00:33] <Irken> you could miss and kill her
[00:33] <Caliban> What? You can't do that without a) a roll and b) me shooting back.
[00:33] <erible|Away> does it look like i care???
[00:34] <Irken> ya
[00:34] <Irken> caliban would get the higher success rate
[00:34] <Irken> lol
[00:34] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The torches both spluttered out their last and left the three - Deadeye and Hugglesbottom lying on the ground, Eric holding on to the ladder some 5 foot above - in the dark. There was a flashing as Hugglesbottom emptied her gun - eight shots lighting up the tunnel - at the ant-thing. The sound of metal crashing against metal could be heard, and sudden blue electric flares [...]
[00:34] <@Sindred> [keep reading no actions yet]
[00:35] <@Sindred> [...] lashed out again illuminating the tunnel - revealing Deadeye levelling her rifle at Hugglesbottom with a shouted warning - as the frontispiece of the ant-thing fell apart. Loose metal roping could be seen briefly in the flashes spilling out from the thing's dented front as it whirred to a halt.
[00:35] <@Sindred> Well done.
[00:35] <@Sindred> Pitch black now.
[00:35] <@Sindred> Eri, you want to try shooting Deadeye's hand now?
[00:36] <Caliban> "Dang it, I can't see a thing. Now hold on there Huggles, I don't want trouble. I just want to get outta this tunnel"
[00:36] <@Sindred> Your new revolver needs reloading, but the old revolver is still loaded.
[00:36] <Irken> !ACTION: I'll burn a single dynomites worth of fuse to light up the room dropping it down and then shouting for them to come up and stop bickering. Before climbing up myself.
[00:36] <erible|Away> yes i use the old one and try to shoot her hand
[00:36] <Caliban> [I hope the fact that I have my weapon aimed at your head already is taken into account.]
[00:37] <erible|Away> my stealthiness beats that.
[00:37] <erible|Away> you're just a prostitute, i am a long drifter]
[00:37] <@Sindred> Situation is that Deadeye had her rifle levelled at you before the darkness came.
[00:37] <Caliban> Suppose. Ask sin.
[00:37] <Irken> "If you all wanna survive follow me, we can settle petty squabbles later."
[00:37] <@Sindred> You're drawing a new gun and aiming at a hand in the pitch blackness.
[00:38] <erible|Away> no, i had both guns out already
[00:38] <@Sindred> It is unlikely you will hit her hand.
[00:38] <Caliban> that's true.
[00:38] <@Sindred> Oh, okay.
[00:38] <@Sindred> My bad.
[00:38] <@Sindred> But the aiming will be a bitch.
[00:38] <erible|Away> alright, i don't shoot, i was confused as if the lights had gone out
[00:38] <@Sindred> Why you girls gotta fight.
[00:38] <erible|Away> i am trying to keep up, because i keep getting interupted
[00:38] <erible|Away> she randomly aimed her gun at me....
[00:38] <@Sindred> Irken's is the most sensible action.
[00:38] <Irken> only cuz u stupidly fired ur gun at the bug
[00:38] <erible|Away> even though i saved her before  :Sad:  ]
[00:39] <Caliban> "Well hell, i'm not fighting this out in the pitch black." ACTION Deadeye slings her rifle and heads up the ladder.
[00:39] <@Sindred> Dragged her down the ladder...
[00:39] <Caliban> [I was scared you'd shoot me, so I levelled my rifle to stop that]
[00:39] <Irken> guys the choice is obvious
[00:39] <Caliban> [I wasn't going to fire]
[00:39] <@Sindred> irk lighting a fuse, cal climbing the ladder, eri...?
[00:39] <erible|Away> yeah, she just all of a sudden decided to be a bitch.
[00:39] <Caliban>  ::D: 
[00:39] <@Sindred> :]
[00:39] <Irken> she's a prostitute
[00:39] <Irken> they're bitches what do you want
[00:39] <Caliban> True dat.
[00:39] <@Sindred> Women never get along with...guys pretending to be women.
[00:39] <Caliban> Well. I am. Anyway.
[00:39] <erible|Away> I follow along, regretting my anger
[00:40] <@Sindred> What an adventure you've all had.
[00:40] <Irken> Really sin?
[00:40] <@Sindred> A kid rapist shot down.
[00:40] <Irken> kid rapist had it coming
[00:40] <@Sindred> An ant-train shot to hell.
[00:40] <Irken> it pleases me to see kid rapist die
[00:40] <Caliban> I in no way endorse my actions as those of sane, law upholding women the world over. srsly.
[00:40] <@Sindred> Endless stand offs.
[00:40] <@Sindred> Anyway, happening on way.
[00:40] <Caliban> Go for it.
[00:40] <Irken> i spose it was a bit much since he was only a kid
[00:40] <Irken> but fuck it
[00:41] <Caliban> :p
[00:41] <Irken> he was a liability waiting to happen
[00:41] <erible|Away> [i am beginning to get angry at caliban and irken....then i realize this is a game.]
[00:41] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Eric lit a length of extra fuse and dropped it down, to where it landed between the two women. Both stood, staring at one another for a moment, and then began to climb.
[00:41] <Caliban>  :Sad: 
[00:41] <@Sindred> Continue climbing?
[00:41] <Irken> [aww erible <3 i love u. don't take it personally]
[00:41] <@Sindred> Erible, you are a woman. Imagination is not your genetic brain strong suit.
[00:41] <Irken> [im not this awful in real life]
[00:41] <Caliban> [I'm not a prostitute in real life. Honest]  :smiley: 
[00:41] <Irken> sindred is ofc joking
[00:41] <@Sindred> What.
[00:41] <Irken> roflmao
[00:41] <@Sindred> Sure.
[00:42] <@Sindred> Anyway.
[00:42] <Irken> ok our actions are we climb
[00:42] <Irken> duh
[00:42] <erible|Away> [i am far to sensitive for intense conversation such as this. i am glad you aren't this horrid]
[00:42] <Caliban> Have we reached the top?
[00:42] <erible|Away> caring and emotional help is not a mans genetic strong suit
[00:42] <@Sindred> Y'all continue climbing? With no...shooting each other? Grabbing each other's legs? Pissing down on one another?
[00:42] <Caliban> [no, but awesomeness is. rite guys?]
[00:42] <@Sindred> Erible. I joke. I am madly smitten by you.
[00:42] <@Sindred> Madly.
[00:42] <erible|Away>  :smiley: 
[00:43] <erible|Away> I apologize, master Sindred. Bitterness has overcome me, but i prevailed.
[00:43] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The three reach the top and stand shaken staring at one another and the horses tethered up outside.
[00:43] <@Sindred> You have done well, erible.
[00:43] <erible|Away> *bows*
[00:43] <@Sindred> Everything here is but a dream.
[00:43] <Caliban> :p
[00:43] <Irken> "Okay girls, lets all relax. We can all agree those ants were scary so let's just get on our horses and continue on."
[00:44] <@Sindred> Those public transport ants that would have given you a fast ride to the waystation.
[00:44] <@Sindred> Where there was gold bullion.
[00:44] <@Sindred> And hookers.
[00:44] <@Sindred> Of all genders.
[00:44] <erible|Away> ACTION: I look around, agreeing with Eric. I let own a lowly "I'm sorry" under my breath, "sometimes my emotions get the best of me. I hope we can continue onward as a team."
[00:44] <Irken> lol sindred
[00:44] <Irken> we're not very good at this
[00:44] <@Sindred> No lie.
[00:44] <Caliban> Deadeye catches her breath, "Yeah, a team, sounds fine to me sugar"
[00:45] <Irken> we didn't know to trust the ants or think they were mutated man eating monstars
[00:45] <@Sindred> There's this room of the waystation, a ladder downwards, stairs going upstairs, and two hoss'es outside.
[00:45] <Irken> i was too distracted by the prostitutes looks to react smartly
[00:45] <@Sindred> Whatcha doing.
[00:45] <Irken> lets go upstars
[00:45] <erible|Away> [it seems as if the hardships we have faced, only built us stronger. how beautiful]
[00:45] <@Sindred> This is nice. 3 hours in and you all agree to work together.
[00:45] <Irken> ACTION: I check out the upstairs
[00:45] <@Sindred> Coolio.
[00:45] <@Sindred> You two following?
[00:45] <@Sindred> Checking on the horses?
[00:45] <erible|Away> i will follow
[00:45] <erible|Away> wait...
[00:46] <erible|Away> how far is my horse?
[00:46] <@Sindred> New revolver is empty, by the by.
[00:46] <Caliban> "How about we try that there stairs then?" she notices Eric heading to the steps "thanks hon"
[00:46] <@Sindred> Just outside the dfoor.
[00:46] <@Sindred> Door.
[00:46] <@Sindred> Dfoor.
[00:46] <Irken> If caliban was a real girl
[00:46] <@Sindred> Is door, in the language of the ant-riders.
[00:46] <erible|Away> i follow them
[00:46] <Irken> it wouldn't feel so weird
[00:46] <Irken> flirting with his char
[00:46] <Irken> lol
[00:46] <Caliban> lmao
[00:46] <Caliban> You don't get everything in life :\
[00:47] <Irken> At least I can pretend
[00:47] <erible|Away> forever alone
[00:47] <Caliban> if it helps i'm super pretty. Sin will tell you. honest.
[00:47] <Irken> me or you
[00:47] <Irken> Brian Blessed in BlackAdder I must give you +1100000210101 cool points for that
[00:47] <Irken> that show was so funny
[00:47] <Caliban> it was.
[00:47] <Irken> here i am a kid born in the 90s
[00:47] <Irken> in america
[00:47] <erible|Away> i am forever alone
[00:48] == zebrah [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[00:48] <erible|Away> woah nelly.
[00:48] <Irken> who knows classic british humor
[00:48]  * zebrah enters the room letting cold air in
[00:48] <erible|Away> innapropriate.
[00:48]  * zebrah stumbles inside
[00:48] <erible|Away> you have missed the last 3 hours.
[00:48]  * Irken notices zebrah is drunk
[00:48] <Irken> Can I help you pardner?
[00:48] <Caliban> I'm impressed Irken!  ::D: 
[00:48]  * zebrah sits down
[00:48] <zebrah> naw
[00:48] <Irken> How about a nice warm meal
[00:48] <zebrah> I just need to know where I am
[00:48] <Irken> I don't suppose you enjoy... LEAD!
[00:49]  * Irken shoots zebrah
[00:49] <erible|Away> the mood was ruined!
[00:49] <Irken> lol
[00:49] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The three, now in a contented alliance, moved on upstairs. The upstairs was much the same as downstairs - square, one roomed and near featureless. A papery scroll lay on the stone floor, worn thin with age. A pile of burnt charcoal-like heavy sticks lay about stacked in a corner, where ash was piled high. The skeletal shape that was pushed, dark and trapped by the sticks, looked eyeless and dead at them.
[00:49]  * erible|Away stabs him with knife i took
[00:49] <Caliban> lmao at Irken :p
[00:49] <@Sindred> What.
[00:49] <erible|Away> jk that was not part of the game
[00:49]  * zebrah dies
[00:49] <Caliban> *tea bags corpse*
[00:49] <@Sindred> Zebrah is pretending to be drunk or stoned online after a night partying in his room.
[00:49] <@Sindred> Alone.
[00:49] <zebrah> I'll leave guys, just tell me next time :'(
[00:50] <Irken> no zebrah
[00:50] <Irken> stay
[00:50] <zebrah> oh
[00:50] <@Sindred> Stay.
[00:50] <Irken> u can be the skeleton we efound
[00:50] <Irken> lol
[00:50] <Caliban> and play
[00:50] <zebrah> I thought I killed to room boner
[00:50] <@Sindred> You can play.
[00:50] <@Sindred> If you want.
[00:50] <zebrah> okey doke
[00:50] <@Sindred> If you...dare.
[00:50] <Caliban> There are ants. They are big.
[00:50] <erible|Away> ACTION: I am very contented in the fact we are an alliance, it makes me secure. being alone for so long.
[00:50] <Irken> he could be someone who comes in
[00:50] <Irken> lol
[00:50] <Irken> zebrah
[00:50] <Irken> make ur character
[00:50] <Irken> Name
[00:50] <Irken> Age
[00:50] <@Sindred> Dare you enter...Sindred's Horror House of Hauntings?
[00:50] <erible|Away> stop the side chat.
[00:50] <Irken> Gender
[00:50] <zebrah> name: alexander zappa
[00:50] <@Sindred> Character name, gender, age...then...I'll get roles and items...
[00:50] <zebrah> age: 22
[00:51] <erible|Away> action: I pick up the scroll, carefully, looking around
[00:51] <zebrah> gender: male
[00:51] <Irken> sweet
[00:51] <Irken> another man
[00:51] <Irken> finally
[00:51] <@Sindred> Pick 4 items --> Old Revolver; New Revolver (takes 2 item choices); Shotgun; Rifle (2 choices); Horse; Dynamite; Hunting Knife; Extra Ammunition; Officer's Sabre; Medicinal Equipment; Binoculars.
[00:51] <erible|Away> it's not the same :'( I have built a strong bond with you all...now.....a new arriver.
[00:51] <@Sindred> Drifter; Army Deserter; Professional Duellist; Prostitute; Banker; Preacher
[00:51] <Irken> ACTION: I wait around in the room making small talk and reflecting deeply and emotionally.
[00:51] <zebrah> I can leave if you want eri
[00:51] <erible|Away> jklol
[00:51] <Irken> lol
[00:52] <Irken> eri isn't that heartless
[00:52] <@Sindred> Pick pick already.
[00:52] <Caliban> brb. just a moment.
[00:52] <zebrah> I'll take the sabre, medical gear, binocs, and the old 6 gun
[00:52] <erible|Away> :3 i keeeed (spretty much)
[00:52] <zebrah> drifter as well
[00:52] <erible|Away> yay!! we are both drifters!
[00:52] <zebrah> awesome
[00:52] <Irken> fucking binocs
[00:53] <Irken> and medical gear
[00:53] <Irken> and sabre
[00:53] <Irken> u picked piss poorly
[00:53] <Irken> u dope
[00:53] <zebrah> no
[00:53] <zebrah> very strategic
[00:53] <Irken> we already have those things
[00:53] <@Sindred> 30 bullets on your belt, zebrah and 6 in your gun.
[00:53] <@Sindred> Kay.
[00:53] <@Sindred> Happening now, introducing zebrah.
[00:53] <Irken> getting a drink
[00:53] <Caliban> back
[00:54]  * erible|Away feels as if things aren't the same, i need a popsicle. brb
[00:54] <zebrah> whatevs
[00:54] == zebrah [[email protected]] has left #Sindred's_Office ["Never let the hillbillies win."]
[00:54] <@Sindred> Wait.
[00:54] <@Sindred> Is he.
[00:54] <@Sindred> Gone.
[00:54] <@Sindred> What.
[00:55] <@Sindred> Eh, he can appear momentarily.
[00:55] <Irken> drinking straight bourbon

----------


## Irken

*Spoiler* for _Part Deux_: 



[00:55] <erible|Away> back, why has e left, i wa just fuckin with him
[00:55] <Irken> u made him feel bad
[00:55] <erible|Away> i was kidding  :Sad: 
[00:55] <@Sindred> Actions for that last happening?
[00:55] <erible|Away> naby come back!
[00:55] <@Sindred> I'm not scrabbling for them in all that backchat.
[00:56] == zebrah [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[00:56] <@Sindred> Oh, he's here again.
[00:56] <Irken> say ur sorry
[00:56] <erible|Away> baby* and alright, i did my actions
[00:56] <zebrah> sorry, thought eri was serious
[00:56] <Caliban> Welcome back
[00:56] <zebrah> ty
[00:56] <erible|Away> i was kidding :'(
[00:56] <Caliban> We missed you Zeb.
[00:56] <Caliban> We did.
[00:56] <Caliban>  :Sad: 
[00:56] <zebrah> :'(
[00:56] <Irken> we missed u comrade.
[00:56] <zebrah> ok anyway, I am ready to go, I'll pick it up quick enough
[00:57] <Irken> STRAIGHT BOURBON
[00:57] <Irken> like a man
[00:57] <Caliban> Pretty manly.
[00:57] <erible|Away> a single tear had fallen from my eye
[00:57] <erible|Away> must we tell him what has happened? how long will this RP last until its a new one?
[00:58] <zebrah> keep it going you guys, I can pick it up
[00:58] <Irken> here is a quick recap
[00:58] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The skeleton in the corner shifted, creaked and fell forward. Behind it, a haggard young man looked warily at the three, his face coated in ash, his rough wanderer's clothing worn pale by it. He shook his head. He raised his hands. They were bound by a thick cord. "Raiders came by. Tied me up. Left me here. You raiders? I've been here a fucking long time."
[00:58] <@Sindred> There you.
[00:58] <@Sindred> Go.
[00:58] <@Sindred> I have no idea why he's there.
[00:58] <Irken> Eric Walther (Me) shot Kane (forceez) then we went to waystation and found a transit system but erible broke it and now we're exploring the waystation again
[00:58] <@Sindred> Why would raiders tie him up and leave him with his guns.
[00:58] <@Sindred> Madness.
[00:58] <@Sindred> But there he is.
[00:58] <zebrah> thanks sin
[00:59] <Irken> ur funny sin
[00:59] <Irken> lol
[00:59] <@Sindred> He came by ant-train.
[00:59] <Irken> it would've made more sense if he climbed outta the hole
[00:59] <Irken> and said
[00:59] <Irken> WTF?
[00:59] <Irken> that was my ant
[00:59] <@Sindred> Yes.
[00:59] <@Sindred> Yes it would have.
[00:59] <@Sindred> ...
[00:59] <@Sindred> But this is what I went with so there we go.
[00:59]  * zebrah greets the other's
[00:59] <Caliban> :p
[00:59] <erible|Away> i have something unexpected, may i make it happen?
[00:59] <Irken> ur great sindred :O
[00:59] <Irken> sure
[00:59] <@Sindred> What's up>
[00:59] <@Sindred> ?
[00:59] <Irken> idk
[00:59] <zebrah> you gys aren't going to kill me are you
[00:59] <@Sindred> erible
[00:59] <zebrah> lol
[00:59] <Caliban> Probably  ::D: 
[00:59] <Irken> not unless u rape someone
[00:59] <@Sindred> They've killed one of the team off already.
[01:00] <@Sindred> Left him to bleed out in the desert.
[01:00] <@Sindred> I have no fucking clue why any of that happened.
[01:00] <Irken> and then after he bled out
[01:00] <Irken> we got his guns and shit
[01:00] <Caliban> i think we all know why that happened.
[01:00] <erible|Away> i was saying Z could be my brother, my long long brother i recognize barely
[01:00] <Irken> we walked away dramatically for shits and giggles
[01:00] <@Sindred> I gave them a blank slate and they made rape and murder.
[01:00] <@Sindred> Yes.
[01:00] <@Sindred> Yes that is what happened, erible.
[01:00] <@Sindred> Go for it.
[01:00] <Caliban> Excellent.
[01:00] <zebrah> that sounds cool
[01:00] <erible|Away> ok let me do my action
[01:00] <zebrah> kk
[01:00] <@Sindred> Your kid brother.
[01:00] <Irken> u come from an esteemed house of legendary drifters
[01:00] <@Sindred> Yes, actions.
[01:00] <erible|Away> (whats his name?)
[01:01] <zebrah> (is this all being logged?)
[01:01] <Irken> thats why ur both drifters
[01:01] <@Sindred> Alexander Zappa.
[01:01] <zebrah> alexander zappa
[01:01] <Irken> ur code name
[01:01] <@Sindred> Hugglesbottom Zappa.
[01:01] <Irken> now we know ur real last name is zappa
[01:01] <zebrah> exactly
[01:01] <Irken> no huggles is just a code name
[01:01] <@Sindred> Nice.
[01:01] <Irken> we dont know her real first name
[01:01] <@Sindred> Jesus, actions already.
[01:01] <zebrah> ACTION: Gets up from the floor and brushes himself off.
[01:01] <Irken> ACTIONS: "Who the fuck are you?!" I shout at the kid. I pull out my gun at the tied up lad and demand an explanation
[01:01] <Irken> Man style
[01:02] <Caliban> "Well hello stranger" (prostitute style)
[01:02] <Irken> btw
[01:02] <zebrah> what is eri's name?
[01:02] <Irken> Caliban is an 18 year old prostitute
[01:02] <erible|Away> ACTION: ."..Alexander? is that you? do you remember me....I am your sister. When we were young our familys seperated, when we were young teens we lost contact. I have been a drifter since then."
[01:02] <Irken> named deadeye mchardiron
[01:02] <Caliban> I sure am
[01:02] <Caliban> ...
[01:02] <Caliban> yeah
[01:02] <@Sindred> Happening now.
[01:02] <erible|Away> i am hugglesbottom.a kind hearted drifter (now your sis)
[01:02] <zebrah> ACTION: I was looking for you sis, I'm glad I found you
[01:03] <erible|Away> [that is ALL you have to say??? get in the mood, man!]
[01:03] <Irken> I am Eric Walthers, the mysterious man with a checkered path, though he may have good in him, his outside is a callous bastard.
[01:03] <zebrah> (I am just give me a moment to get my head around this lol)
[01:03] <Irken> past not path
[01:03] <erible|Away> +action: I untie him (are you still tied)
[01:03] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The young man climbs to his feet, awkwardly with his bound hands, and tries to brush himself down. Eric draws his gun and trains it on Alexander. The brother and sister acknowledge one another in surprise, and the prostitute remains a prosititute. Outside, the horses neigh and skitter their hooves.
[01:03] <zebrah> (I think I was)
[01:03] <@Sindred> Untying him?
[01:04] <erible|Away> he said his arms were tied?
[01:04] <@Sindred> Ya.
[01:04] <Irken> how typical of the prostitute
[01:04] <erible|Away> anyways, he isn't tied anymore/
[01:04] <@Sindred> Typical.
[01:04] <Caliban> "Why untie him hon? I cojuld get used to a man all tied up"
[01:04] <zebrah> lol
[01:04] <@Sindred> Well. Irk, you've got a gun on him. Let eri untie him?
[01:04] <Caliban> because i'm a prostitute. yeah?
[01:04] <Irken> ACTION: Investigate the hub-bub outside. Gun drawn and ready to react. "Get your asses outside. We can catch up on old times later!"
[01:04] <zebrah> please don't shoot, I mean you no harm
[01:04] <@Sindred> Eric is a banker. That's still weird.
[01:05] <@Sindred> Happening now.
[01:05] <erible|Away> ACTION: with my keen hearing, I state to go outside
[01:05] <erible|Away> eric got to that
[01:05] <zebrah> ACTION: Follows Eric outside with his six gun drawn
[01:05] <erible|Away> wait, are we all going outside?
[01:05] <Irken> &#x202a;Peter Bjorn And John - The Chills&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[01:05] <erible|Away> + follows along, and pulls out my gun that still has ammo
[01:06] <Caliban> ACTION; Deadeye follows Eric outside but stays quiet for the moment.
[01:06] <Irken> "You coming, working girl?"
[01:06] <Caliban> "Anywhere you go hon. You know me"
[01:06] <Irken> I sense some flatmates communicating behind my back
[01:06] <Irken> ....
[01:06] <Caliban> no.
[01:06] <Caliban>  ::|: 
[01:06] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Eric twitches his gun. Hugglesbottom helps untie her brother, and the three follow Eric downstairs and out of the ruins of the door. The two horses are stood edging and padding the ground with their hooves. The desert stretches on about them, and nothing is in sight.
[01:06] <@Sindred> Quick roll for no reason.
[01:06] <@Sindred> A 2.
[01:06] <Irken> why do you state no reason
[01:06] <Irken> oh fuck
[01:06] <@Sindred> NOTICING: Nothing.
[01:06] <Irken> FUCK ME
[01:06] <Caliban> :p
[01:07] <@Sindred> Nothing there.
[01:07] <@Sindred> No worries.
[01:07] <zebrah> ok cool
[01:07] <@Sindred> You're all stood by the east wall.
[01:07] <@Sindred> And you noticed nothing.
[01:07] <@Sindred> Nothing...that you noticed.
[01:07] <Irken> ACTION: Check the area around the house walking around it.
[01:07] <erible|Away> ACTION: I get out my binocs and still take a glance. I mount on my horse very quickly, showing affection
[01:07] <erible|Away> that sounded dirty of me
[01:07] <@Sindred> Mounting something to show it affection - typical woman.
[01:07] <zebrah> ACTION: Inspects the horses for injury
[01:07] <Irken> "something ain't right"
[01:07] <Irken> rofl sindred
[01:07] <zebrah> lol
[01:07]  * erible|Away did not have dirty intention
[01:08] <Irken> If you ever wanna show Eric affection, don't hesitate.  :wink2: 
[01:08]  * zebrah nods
[01:08] <Caliban> ACTION; Deadeye walks back inside along to sit in the shade.
[01:08] <erible|Away> you man whore, just as bad as the prostute
[01:08] <erible|Away> prostitute*
[01:08] <Irken> lol
[01:08] <Caliban> Nobody can out prostitute me  ::D: 
[01:08]  * zebrah drifts around a bit
[01:09] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Swinging herself astride her horse, Hugglesbotton patted the beast's neck and cooed softly while scanning the horizon with her binoculars. Other than the greenery back the way they came, she could make out a trail of smoke on the horizon to the far west. [...]
[01:09] <@Sindred> [keep reading, no actions]
[01:10] <@Sindred> [...] Checking the horses, Alexander frowned as he checked the two horses. The were thin cuts about their flanks. Not deep, but noticeable. As though they had been startled by something that lashed out and fled... [...]
[01:10] <@Sindred> [same]
[01:10] <erible|Away> [i really like this guys, nice game so far  ::D:  when will this one end though, and new one start....will a new one start tonight?]
[01:10] <Caliban> [probably. me and sin need to do something with our time]
[01:10] <Irken> we could always pick this up another time
[01:11] <Irken> i have a bunch of cool storylines in my head
[01:11] <Irken> adhd is good for something
[01:11] <zebrah> lol
[01:11] <Irken> always daydreaming
[01:11] <Caliban> :p
[01:12] <zebrah> I am always daydreaming too
[01:12] <Irken> ha
[01:12] <zebrah> sometimes I think I have ADHD lol
[01:12] <erible|Away> ACTION: Alexander tells me about the wound, with my lovely skills, i notice it is nothing serious, but the thought of what caused it looms around in my mind. I become slightly paranoid and anxious, being aware of everything around me. I drift out farther than the crowd, looking through my binocs. I catch up with the gang quickly after, and wait until someone proposes a plan.
[01:12] <Irken> i've been daydreaming about a planet of the apes/planet of the lizards type thing
[01:12] <zebrah> no actions eri
[01:12] <@Sindred> [...] Tracking around the building Eric edged slowly, walking cautiously. He stopped as he rounded the western side. A tall, flattish thing was lying, hugged up close to the side of the buidling. A near inch thin starfish of man-sized height was the only way he could describe the thing. Thing reedy blades poked from each of the five tips, and it moved nervous-like in a rolling motion away, startled.
[01:12] <zebrah> did you miss that
[01:12] <@Sindred> There you go.
[01:13] <@Sindred> We can finish this whenever. Pick it up later, or else call it a day well spent.
[01:13] <@Sindred> Actions noted, eri.
[01:13] <Irken> ACTION: "Guys, check this fucking shit out!"
[01:13] <@Sindred> It'll do for you, seeing as you're the other side to the..starfish thing.
[01:13] <@Sindred> That's the best reaction ever.
[01:13] <zebrah> ACTION: Runs over to Eric
[01:13] <@Sindred> EVER.
[01:13] <zebrah> EVER
[01:13] <@Sindred> Eri, you can change that if you want.
[01:13] <Caliban> ACTION Runs outside looking for eric
[01:14] <@Sindred> ? erible
[01:14] <Caliban> Don't. change. a .thing
[01:14] <@Sindred> Happening now.
[01:14] <Irken> "I'll name him dead, because that's what he's about to be
[01:14] <erible|Away> i follow along, like i said when someone proposed a plan
[01:14] <Irken> "
[01:14] <zebrah> ACTION: "The hell is that thing."
[01:14] <Irken> God do I enjoy one liners
[01:14] <Caliban> :p
[01:14] <Caliban> "I've slept with worse"
[01:14] <Irken> ACTION: Fires at it.
[01:14] <Irken> nice one cali
[01:14] <zebrah> lol
[01:14] <erible|Away> Sindred: when will the next RP be....I don't wanna miss it haha
[01:15] <zebrah> who is caliban even
[01:15] <Caliban> Prostitute.
[01:15] <erible|Away> caliban is a whore
[01:15] <Caliban> Mostly.
[01:15] <Irken> caliban is a prostitute
[01:15] <Irken> in sindred'
[01:15] <zebrah> I mean like on DV
[01:15] <zebrah> who are you
[01:15] <Caliban> I prefer "working girl"
[01:15] <Irken> sindred's employ
[01:15] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: "Guys check this fucking shit out!" Eric shouted, his eyes a wild shine. The other three joined him, Hugglesbottom on horseback. And stared.
[01:15] <@Sindred> Go ahead.
[01:15] <Caliban> sindreds long suffering flatmate
[01:15] <@Sindred> Whatcha doing?
[01:15] <Irken> sindred
[01:15] <Irken> is cali pretty
[01:15] <@Sindred> Mm.
[01:15] <Irken> like he says
[01:15] <@Sindred> Good question.
[01:15] <Caliban> Yes.
[01:15] <zebrah> ACTION: Inspects the dead body.
[01:15] <Caliban> He totally is.
[01:15] <Caliban> Ignore sindred's answers
[01:16] <Caliban> he lies guys. We all know this.
[01:16] <@Sindred> He's not really a guy. She just plays male online to avoid the usual types.
[01:16] <Irken> rofl
[01:16] <@Sindred> It's nice that she's got to role play a girl.
[01:16] <erible|Away> ACTION : anything we can take from it?
[01:16] <@Sindred> Whoah wait.
[01:16] <Caliban> ...
[01:16] <@Sindred> It's not dead.
[01:16] <Irken> ya not dead
[01:16] <@Sindred> I missed irk shooting.
[01:16] <@Sindred> It's just...surprised.
[01:16] <zebrah> ok lol
[01:16] <@Sindred> Teetering about on 2 reed like blades at a time.
[01:16] <@Sindred> As it rolls about the desert.
[01:16] <Irken> ACTION: "Hey uh, it don't look so bad. Someone touch it or comfort it or something. I know women are good with that"
[01:17] <@Sindred> Put your dick in it.
[01:17] <@Sindred> Is my advice.
[01:17] <@Sindred> I wasn't wrong about the ant.
[01:17] <@Sindred> Was I?
[01:17] <Irken> Ignore the fact that i grew up on a ranch
[01:17] <Irken> lol
[01:17] <Caliban> :p
[01:17] <zebrah> ACTION: Slowly raises his gun and walks behind the creature.
[01:17] == erible|Away has changed nick to erible
[01:17] <@Sindred> It's a pleasure-star. Genetically engineered hooker.
[01:17] <Irken> is caliban really a girl?
[01:17] <Irken> interesting
[01:17] <@Sindred> From the old days.
[01:17] <Caliban> That's why it has blades. Pleasure.
[01:18] <@Sindred> Kay kay, so irk is holding gun on it and circling it.
[01:18] <@Sindred> Others?
[01:18] <zebrah> I am circling it
[01:18] <Irken> ACTION: Shout things at it to see if it understands english and really is a pleasure bladefish
[01:18] <erible> ACTION: I back my horse up so it doesn't do anything, i just sit along watching
[01:18] <@Sindred> Erible, nothing to take from it. It's like. Naked pale transulcent skin over pale organs.
[01:18] <Caliban> ACTION; Deadeye keeps her distance behind eric and draws her rifle to her shoulder "let's just kill the damn thing"
[01:18] <erible> oh thats hot
[01:18] <Irken> it's been so long since i enjoyed a nice pleasurefish
[01:18] <@Sindred> Sorry, zeb circling it.
[01:18] <@Sindred> Right.
[01:18] <Caliban> pleasurefish is it's new name. officially.
[01:19] <@Sindred> Irk, what are you doing?
[01:19] <Irken> ACTION: Shout things at it to see if it understands english and really is a pleasurefish
[01:19] <zebrah> ACTION: "Whats the point in killing it? It seems mostly harmless."
[01:19] <Irken> "except for the fucking blades...."
[01:19] <Irken> hey zeb
[01:19] <Irken> didn't you notice cuts on the horse
[01:19] <Irken> oh wait u did
[01:19] <Irken> derp
[01:19] <zebrah> yeah
[01:19] <Irken> i wonder what caused those cuts
[01:20] <zebrah> mostly harmless
[01:20] <Irken> lol
[01:20] <zebrah> they weren't deep cuts
[01:20] <Irken> well care to mention that
[01:20] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Alexander draws his pistol and circles the thing, while Deadeye, rifle levelled, follows at his back. They now surround it, though Hugglesbottom backs her horse away a piece. Eric shouts at the thing, trying various hails and greets from the nearby peoples. [...]
[01:20] <Irken> Eric thinks it's either a prostitute
[01:20] <Irken> or a man eating fish
[01:20] <@Sindred> [read on, no actions yet]
[01:20] <Caliban> "Goddamn it, if you won't shoot then I will. I'm not having no pleasure fish take my customers" Deadeye fires her rifle at the pleasurefish.
[01:20] <erible> "I agree with DE. shoot that mother fucker"
[01:20] <Irken> pleasurefish
[01:20] <Irken> lol
[01:21] <Caliban> :p
[01:21] <Irken> can't get enuff of that
[01:21] <@Sindred> [...] The star-thin-thing rolls, wavering side to side in the breeze, and then plunges forward, making for...
[01:21] <@Sindred> Rolling for who.
[01:21] <@Sindred> 1-2 is zeb and cal, 3-4 is eri, 5-6 is irk.
[01:21] <@Sindred> A neat 2.
[01:21] <Irken> what about dead eye
[01:21] <@Sindred> Reactions?
[01:21] <Irken> no nvm
[01:21] <Irken> lol
[01:21] <zebrah> oh so um
[01:22] <erible> wait what
[01:22] <Irken> ACTION: FIRE AT IT
[01:22] <@Sindred> Cal put himself behind zeb.
[01:22] <zebrah> Is it attacking me
[01:22] <erible> no, DE shot it
[01:22] <Irken> "Open fire on it boys and girls."
[01:22] <@Sindred> Rolling fast towards you.
[01:22] <zebrah> sorry just a bit confused
[01:22] <zebrah> ok
[01:22] <Caliban> It'I am shooting.
[01:22] <@Sindred> It's flat thin side like a wheeling sail.
[01:22] <Caliban> *I am
[01:22]  * zebrah dives to the left
[01:22] <erible> to the left to the left
[01:22] <@Sindred> cal shooting, zeb diving.
[01:22] <zebrah> ACTION: Dives to the left
[01:22] <erible> everything you own in your box to the left
[01:22] <Caliban> Wait. Is it an easy shot?
[01:22] <Irken> rofl erible
[01:22] <@Sindred> Irk firing too.
[01:22] <@Sindred> Eri?
[01:22] <erible> I watch and giggle at all the commotion
[01:22] <Irken> u bitch
[01:23] <Irken> he's ur brother
[01:23] <Irken> u heartless sow
[01:23] <erible> I then draw my knife, and throw it at the thing
[01:23] <Irken> u have a gun
[01:23] <Irken> and u decide to throw a knife
[01:23] <Irken> ....
[01:23] <erible> why waste bullets
[01:23] <@Sindred> It's an inch thick, not an easy shot for cal, who's facing it's thin side. For irk it's easier.
[01:23] <Irken> smh
[01:23] <@Sindred> Kay.
[01:23] <@Sindred> Rolling time.
[01:23] <Caliban> Fuck ... I dive left then. At once. Ontop of Zeb.  ::D: 
[01:23] <Irken> we'll most likely get it
[01:23] <erible> you all shoot the thing, don't make me. I have not much ammo left
[01:23] <@Sindred> First is zeb. 1-3 he fails to get out of the way, 4-6 he dodges.
[01:23] <Irken> no u dont get to cali
[01:23] <@Sindred> Perfick 6.
[01:23] <@Sindred> He dodges.
[01:23] <Caliban>  :Sad: 
[01:24] <zebrah> nice
[01:24] <@Sindred> Cal is...shooting or diving?
[01:24] <Irken> good job zebrah
[01:24] <@Sindred> Make a call.
[01:24] <Irken> already doing cool shit
[01:24] <Caliban> Irk, I don't wanna die, let me dive.
[01:24] <Irken> cal nothing to gain from diving
[01:24] <@Sindred> Same roll.
[01:24] <Caliban> A lot to loose if i shoot :p
[01:24] <Irken> he already wizzed past zeb
[01:24] <@Sindred> A 5, you dodge too.
[01:24] <Caliban> *lose
[01:24] <Irken> lol
[01:24] <erible> i am confused as of what is going on...
[01:24] <@Sindred> kay, eri throwing the knife. 1-3 it misses, 4-5 it hits, 6 it instant kills.
[01:25] <@Sindred> 4, a hit.
[01:25] <@Sindred> Eri, you'll see it summarised in the happening.
[01:25] <Caliban> [Sin will do a happening in a sec with everything on]
[01:25] <Irken> the sound it makes is
[01:25] <zebrah> the beast is wounded
[01:25] <@Sindred> Ya.
[01:25] <Irken> MARKAAA MARKAAA!
[01:25] <Irken> lol
[01:25] <erible> alright thank you sensai
[01:25] <@Sindred> And irk shooting...same odds as eri.
[01:25] <Irken> a bunch of lucky odds so far
[01:25] <@Sindred> Fucking 6.
[01:25] <@Sindred> Fuck me.
[01:25] <Irken> im a boss
[01:25] <@Sindred> gun has 5 in.
[01:25] <erible> BITCHHH PLX
[01:25] <erible> PLZ*
[01:25] <@Sindred> Happening coming up,
[01:25] <Irken> hey
[01:26] <zebrah> ok lol
[01:26] <Irken> my man points are skyrocketing
[01:26] <Irken> i should get prostitute sex any moment now
[01:26] <@Sindred> Sorry, irk, gun holding 4. You fired it earlier at the dynamite too.
[01:26] <Caliban> probably.
[01:26] <@Sindred> Anyway.
[01:26] <@Sindred> Happening.
[01:26] <Irken> ya
[01:26] <Irken> i remember
[01:26] <Irken> another proud moment
[01:26] <Irken> in my manpoints history
[01:27] <Irken> my character has solved more situations than any of you
[01:27] <Irken> i kid
[01:27] <Irken> i kid
[01:27] <zebrah> guns solve everything
[01:27] <Caliban> :p
[01:27] <Caliban> True
[01:27] <Irken> guns and dynomite
[01:27] <Irken> thats why u shoulda opped for the dynomite
[01:27] <Caliban> DY-NO-MITE sovles it all
[01:27] <zebrah> next time
[01:27] <zebrah> TNT
[01:28] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Diving left, Alexander avoided the whistling star-thin-thing as it rolled by. Diving right, Deadeye avoided the whistling roll. Throwing the knife from her horse, Hugglesbottom landed the blade in the thin things top arm, tearing through and flying on. The sharp crack of Eric's gun hit the centre of the thing, and it split long-ways on each arm as it rolled on, tearing itself to soft rags of flesh and skin in a heap a
[01:28] <@Sindred> way.
[01:28] <@Sindred> A few feet away.
[01:28] <@Sindred> Ya.
[01:28] <@Sindred> Good job kids.
[01:28] <@Sindred> You killed a pleasure fish.
[01:28] <@Sindred> Mankind's greatest biological feat.
[01:28] <zebrah> motherfucking gay fish
[01:29] <zebrah> for the record, I was against killing it
[01:29] <@Sindred> Eri, you can pick up the knife this turn if you care.
[01:29] <Caliban> "Damn eric, you shoot straighter than a dick in a whore house!"
[01:29] <erible> alright one moment, let me read this
[01:29] <Caliban> Deadeye claps
[01:29] <Irken> "I suppose you'd know a thing or two about that."
[01:29] <@Sindred> The star-thin-thing was going to be your most valued party member. Loyal,  good in a knife fight. It just needed some understanding. :[
[01:30] <Irken> sindred
[01:30] <Caliban> Deadeye laughs, then blushes and dusts herself off.
[01:30] <erible> ACTION: I go and retrieve my gun, and say to Eric "good job, you did very well" then get back on my horse
[01:30] <Irken> stop presenting ridiculous shit
[01:30] <@Sindred> What's the deal.
[01:30] <Caliban> :p lmao
[01:30] <@Sindred> It's an RP and I give you monsters.
[01:30] <Irken> if it was a pleasurefish
[01:30] <erible> retrieve knife*
[01:30] <Caliban> The pleasurefish was evil and we all know it.
[01:30] <@Sindred> We all know that was nonesense.
[01:30] <Irken> why did it do that thing to the horses
[01:30] <@Sindred> It was some freaking fish thing.
[01:30] <erible> its a slut
[01:30] <Caliban> Slutfish?
[01:30] <Irken> pleasurefish
[01:30] <Irken> lol
[01:30] <erible> slutfish
[01:30] <@Sindred> Ignore my lies.
[01:30] <@Sindred> Anyway, actions?
[01:31] <Caliban> Right.
[01:31] <erible> i did my action
[01:31] <zebrah> knife*
[01:31] <Irken> "What, no kiss no nothing? Just 'Good Job'"
[01:31] <@Sindred> Knife, sure.
[01:31] <zebrah> wow I just lagged badly
[01:31] <@Sindred> Irk, cal, zeb.
[01:31] <@Sindred> What up.
[01:31] <Irken> my character is terribly masanganistic
[01:31] <erible> zebrah, you lagger
[01:31] <Irken> chauvanistic
[01:31] <Irken> yes
[01:31] <zebrah> ACTION: Gets up, still in shock from the encounter
[01:31] <Caliban> ACTION; Deadeye dusts off her bodice and walks over to the creature. "Looks pretty dead. Good ridance" she looks over eric and blows him a kiss "good work cowboy".
[01:31] <@Sindred> Zebrah is the only one not to dick about with another player so far.
[01:31] <Irken> rofl sindred
[01:32] <zebrah> so far
[01:32] <Irken> i like to fraternize
[01:32] <Irken> i can't help it
[01:32] <Caliban> He'll learn to :p
[01:32] <Irken> "alright, alls well that dies in a huge fucking mess. Now let's get on our horses and go. I would prefer it if deadeye rode with me and ur brother rode with u."
[01:32] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Retrieving her knife, Hugglesbottom cleans the thin, watery clear fluids from the blade and holsters it. Alexander and Deadeye climb to their feet, the one shocked and the other flirtatious and celebrant in victory.
[01:33] <@Sindred> That's not a bad plan, Irk.
[01:33] <@Sindred> This waystation is fucked up.
[01:33] <Irken> ya
[01:33] <Irken> ant machines
[01:33] <Irken> and pleasurefish
[01:33] <zebrah> ACTION: Hops on Hugglesbottom's horse
[01:33] <Irken> im done with this shit
[01:33] <Caliban> Yeah, who's idea was it to come here anyway?
[01:33] <@Sindred> This isn't even a fantasy game. It's historical Civil War fiction. I have no idea where these fucking monsters came from.
[01:33] <Irken> it was erible's
[01:33] <Caliban> Typical.
[01:33] <erible> D: howw
[01:33] <Caliban> It's okay Eri, we don't blame you.
[01:34] <Irken> becuz u made it post apocalyptia sindred
[01:34] <Irken> with old-school guns
[01:34] <erible> it wasn't my idea to go to the waystation
[01:34] <Irken> yes
[01:34] <Caliban> sure it wasn't. :p
[01:34] <Irken> yes it was
[01:34] <erible> when is the next fucking game after this?
[01:34] <Irken> lol
[01:34] <Caliban> lmao
[01:34] <@Sindred> The pleasure-fish is a joke. It's just a thing that survives by rolling fast on desert winds and semen from passing travellers and nomads.
[01:34] <erible> and no, i was the only hesitant one
[01:34] <Irken> u dont like this one
[01:34] <@Sindred> Are you wanting to play a new game?
[01:34] <@Sindred> Bored?
[01:34] <erible> nooo
[01:34] <Irken> erible u were the only one with binocs
[01:34] <Irken> and the only one who looked
[01:34] <@Sindred> Eri, zeb and irk have binoculars.
[01:34] <Irken> and u chose to ride towards the waystation
[01:35] <erible> lies.
[01:35] <Irken> ok
[01:35] <Irken> remember
[01:35] <Caliban> Eri, you specifically said, and I quote you "guys, we have to go the waystation, I can see a pleasuredfish"
[01:35] <Irken> after i killed that kid
[01:35] <@Sindred> Anyways. You can ride on to the greenery or the smoke on the horizon if you care to.
[01:35] <Irken> rofl
[01:35] <Irken> smoke smells a bad omen
[01:35] <erible> and Sindred, no i am not bored of this one, i just want to know when the next one will be because i want to join it  ::D: 
[01:35] <Irken> and me and zeb both know the good things green holds
[01:35] <@Sindred> Not this one I swear.
[01:35] <Irken> so i opt for the greenery
[01:35] <erible> i will second the greenery
[01:36] <Caliban> I third
[01:36] <@Sindred> The smoke is a banking system from the olden days. It floats money to people.
[01:36] <@Sindred> I swear it.
[01:36] <Irken> roflmao sindred
[01:36] <Irken> if i ever started believing the shit u said
[01:36] <@Sindred> As a banker that must appeal to you.
[01:36] <Irken> i'd die
[01:36] <@Sindred> Kay kay.
[01:36] <Irken> how do u even know if im really a banker
[01:36] <Irken> i mean
[01:36] <Irken> really
[01:36] == zebrah [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[01:36] <@Sindred> Riding to greenery, two to each horse, everyone reloads on the way. Happy?
[01:36] <Irken> besides the horses need something to eat
[01:36] <Caliban> Happy.
[01:36] <Irken> happy.
[01:36] <Irken> where'd zeb go
[01:36] <erible> happy
[01:36] <erible> he died
[01:37] <Irken> mysteriously
[01:37] <Irken> he had a bullet wound we never noticed
[01:37] <Irken> and died instantly
[01:37] <Irken> all smiles and fine one second
[01:37] <Irken> and completely dead the next
[01:37] <@Sindred> Zebrah?
[01:37] <Irken> ya
[01:37] <@Sindred> eric walthers - 24 bullets in belt, 6 in gun.
[01:37] == zebrah [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[01:37] <erible> Sindred my questions goes unanswered
[01:37] <Caliban> he's alive!
[01:37] <Irken> he's back
[01:38] <zebrah> sorry, internet died
[01:38] <@Sindred> deadeye mchardiron - 39 bullets in belt, 1 in rifle.
[01:38] <erible> question*
[01:38] <Caliban> Np
[01:38] <Irken> i've used 6 bullets already
[01:38] <Irken> hot damb
[01:38] <Irken> damn
[01:38] <Irken> 2 for forceez
[01:38] <Irken> one for dynomite
[01:38] <@Sindred> hugglesbottom - 46 bullets in belt, 6 in old revolver, 8 in new revolver.
[01:38] <Irken> and one for pleasurefish
[01:38] <@Sindred> Kay.
[01:38] <Caliban> 6 bullets well used if you ask me.
[01:38] <erible> i also have a knife
[01:38] <@Sindred> Next happening as we approach the greenery. After long, reflective riding.
[01:38] <Caliban> I have a sabre that I use poorly.
[01:39] <@Sindred> Confused conversation about how hot that star thing was among the guys.
[01:39] <Irken> it comes in handy
[01:39] <zebrah> lol
[01:39] <Irken> when ur getting raped
[01:39] <Irken> it provides a nice distraction
[01:39] <Irken> for my shooting
[01:39] <Caliban> Yes. Yes it does
[01:39] <Irken> its funny that the kid gets up
[01:39] <Irken> and is like
[01:39] <Irken> wow i can't believe myself
[01:39] <Irken> and then dies
[01:39] <erible> XD
[01:39] <Irken> no mercy in these parts
[01:39] <zebrah> ACTION: "Damn my ass hurts, lets speed this up so we can walk around."
[01:39] <erible> ooh the memories
[01:40] <Caliban> :p
[01:40] <erible> ACTION: to Alexander "you are free to walk." then i point to the ground.
[01:40] <Irken> &#x202a;RÃ¶yksopp - What Else Is There ?&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[01:40] <Irken> roykspopp
[01:40] <Irken>  ::D: 
[01:40] <zebrah> ACTION: "It doesn't hurt that badly."
[01:40] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: As they approached the greenery, the four dark figures loitering around the scraggly trees and the murky pool of water rise and walk out to meet them, in a slow, spread out line. Two carry rudimentary bows with arrows notched, the other one with shotgun, the last with [...]
[01:40] <@Sindred> [no actions keep reading etc]
[01:40] <Caliban> Damn. Can't view that video over here in England  :Sad: 
[01:41] <Irken> hold on
[01:41] <zebrah> real quick brb
[01:41] <Caliban> Sure.
[01:42] <@Sindred> [...] a staff of hard wood ;] . They are middle aged men, dressed in the usual clothing of the prospectors in the Wide Desert. The distance between the two parties was still too far for any certain shots. A small wooden shack could now be spotted by the pool, painted a sandy yellow and made almost invisible.
[01:42] <@Sindred> There you go.
[01:42] <@Sindred> If you want to chat with the fellas, shout and I'll answer as them.
[01:42] <erible> can they see us clearly?
[01:42] <Irken> &#x202a;Röyksopp - What else is there (extended version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[01:42] <Irken> i think this one works
[01:42] <Irken> its different
[01:42] <Irken> ...
[01:42] <Caliban> Yup. Thanks Irk.
[01:42] <Irken> higher tempo
[01:43] <Irken> and her voice is higher pitched
[01:43] <Irken> lol
[01:43] <Caliban> Cool.
[01:43] <Irken> but it's stillg ood
[01:43] <Irken> good
[01:43] <zebrah> back
[01:43] <Irken> norwegians
[01:43] <Irken> and their sexy voices
[01:43] <Irken> "How you doing folks!"
[01:43] <@Sindred> "We doin' alright fella," the oldest looking grunts, spitting tobbacco down.
[01:44] <Irken> "We were just over by that waystation and fought some crazy shit. We're friendly enough. I'm Eric, that there youngin' girl is Deadeye, the two on the other horse are the Zappa's
[01:44] <@Sindred> "You haven't seen our pleasure fish anywhere have you?"
[01:44] <@Sindred> Oh no just joking.
[01:44] <Irken> lol
[01:44] <Irken> hahaha
[01:44] <zebrah> lol
[01:44] <Irken> omh
[01:44] <Irken> omg
[01:44] <Caliban> lmao
[01:44] <@Sindred> That last one doesn't count.
[01:44] <Irken> that would be great
[01:44] <zebrah> ok lol
[01:44] <erible> ACTION: I slowly reassure that my gun is nearby, just in case. "I'm Higglesbottom."
[01:45] <@Sindred> Hugglesbottom.
[01:45] <Irken> don't tell them ur ridiculous name
[01:45] <erible> hugglesbottom*
[01:45] <Irken> strangers don't like weird things
[01:45] <erible> i don't care!
[01:45] <Irken> Call urself Janice
[01:45] <Irken> well i do
[01:45] <zebrah> ACTION: Dismounts the hourse and starts slowly walking over to the strangers.
[01:45] <Irken> cuz if i die cuz of ur sillyness
[01:45] <zebrah> wtf hourse
[01:45] <Irken> i'ma burn ur house down
[01:45] <zebrah> horse*
[01:45] <@Sindred> It's a refined, old name. Much heritage to it in this part of the desert.
[01:45] <Caliban> "I'm Deadeye, nice to meet you fellas" Deadeye eyes the men up and then sits down under the shade of one of the trees "sure is exhasting work all this desert riding"
[01:45] <@Sindred> An old, respected family.
[01:45] <@Sindred> "Sure is, I 'pose."
[01:45] <Caliban> *exhausting
[01:45] <@Sindred> he answers.
[01:46] == SilverDreams [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[01:46] <Irken> tell them u could use the strong arms of a man
[01:46] <SilverDreams> Sindreds orfice
[01:46] <Irken> to help u off ur horse and show u some food
[01:46] <erible> + "that's my codename...you can just call me janice" I slowly get off the horse and sit down, gun in holster beside m
[01:46] <erible> me*
[01:46] <@Sindred> "Greetin' to ya, Higgle. Now. What are you folks doin' here? This is our land, this here oasis."
[01:46] <@Sindred> the man says.
[01:46] <@Sindred> Janice.
[01:46] <@Sindred> Twist and a half.
[01:46] <Irken> "We respect that, could we trade with you. I notice y'all don't all have guns."
[01:46] <zebrah> + "Howdy, I'm alexander."
[01:46] <SilverDreams> I wanted to join
[01:46] <SilverDreams> Slut
[01:46] <Irken> u can join
[01:46] <erible> "we are just drifting right now....for now."
[01:46] <SilverDreams> How shall I?
[01:47] <erible> who knows...this has been going on for a long time
[01:47] <@Sindred> "Not many guns around these parts, stranger. Nice pieces y'all carrying. We could trade. What would you want and what would ya offer?"
[01:47] <Caliban> You could be one of the men we just met. Ask sin.
[01:47] <zebrah> lol, this channel should prolly just be passworded or +i once the game starts
[01:47] <@Sindred> Silverdreams wants to join?
[01:47] <erible> "what do YOU have to offer."
[01:47] <SilverDreams> Yes please
[01:47] <Irken> "Tell us what you got. Looks like some mighty fine water. Any food?"
[01:47] <Irken> Oh shit i just forgot
[01:47] <Irken> we coulda at the fucking fish
[01:47] <Caliban> "Yeah boys, what are you offerin'?"
[01:47] <erible> i agree with Z
[01:47] <@Sindred> Wait out this conversation and we'll make you a character, kay, Silver?
[01:48] <SilverDreams> Alright
[01:48] <@Sindred> :]
[01:48] <Irken> "One of here is a prostitute maybe we could trade her services."
[01:48] <zebrah> can SD be one of the strangers
[01:48] <zebrah> that would make sense
[01:48] <SilverDreams> No
[01:48] <erible> I look at the ground, and slowly kick the sand out of impatience
[01:48] <Caliban> Yeah, it would make sense.
[01:48] <erible> i have a good twist!!!
[01:48] <Caliban> ??
[01:48] <Irken> dont u always
[01:48] <zebrah> ./mode #sindred's_office +i
[01:48] <@Sindred> "We got water. Some bread and such you could take. We could do with a gal around here."
[01:48] <zebrah> do the sin
[01:48] <erible> yes but this is good!
[01:48] <@Sindred> SD will be one of the strangers.
[01:48] <Irken> "How does that sound to you sweetie?"
[01:48] <erible> wait D:
[01:48] <@Sindred> Ya, let's sort this out now.
[01:48] <Irken> "Food for fuck?"
[01:48] <@Sindred> Hush hush on the conversation.
[01:49] <@Sindred> Character name, age and gender, Silverdreams .
[01:49] <erible> </3 [i had a plan]
[01:49] <Irken> "I've earned my share, what about the two of you zappas?"
[01:49] <SilverDreams> Sam 18 male
[01:49] <erible> [irken, whats going on?]
[01:49] <@Sindred> You want to be the one with the bow, shotgun or staff?
[01:49] <SilverDreams> Shotgun
[01:49] <@Sindred> Kay.
[01:50] <Irken> [we're trading, i offered deadeye's services for food.]
[01:50] <@Sindred> You have 20 shells, and 2 in the shotgun. You also have a knife.
[01:50] <erible> "you're not getting me." i frown, and slowly back away
[01:50] <SilverDreams> Alright
[01:50] <Irken> sindred
[01:50] <Irken> catch up
[01:50] <Irken> also where is cali
[01:50] <SilverDreams> (How do I incorporate myself into this?)
[01:50] <@Sindred> You're a prospector, who mines the aqua-ore found the murky pool out here in the desert oasis. It's a semi-precious metal, and every year you take your findings to the village far north and trade.
[01:51] <Caliban> Sin asked me to wait while he did Silvers character,.
[01:51] <Caliban> Still here.
[01:51] <@Sindred> You have three old companions, one of which is your father.
[01:51] <Irken> oh
[01:51] <zebrah> "I'm mighty hungry but don't have much to trade. Are any of you in need of some medical assistence?"
[01:51] <erible> what time is it???
[01:51] <erible> in the game?
[01:51] <@Sindred> These four miscreants have just ridden up.
[01:51] <SilverDreams> I hate prospectors
[01:51] <SilverDreams>  :smiley: 
[01:51] <Irken> dont we all
[01:51] <Irken> lol
[01:51] <@Sindred> You're trading with them.
[01:51] <Caliban> :p
[01:51] <Irken> "Which one of you is the leader?"
[01:51] <erible> [is it early morning? what is goin on]
[01:52] <@Sindred> "I be," Sam's father says.
[01:52] <@Sindred> In the game it's a hot midday sun.
[01:52] <Irken> "You got a name feller?"
[01:52] <zebrah> "What's wrong with y'all?"
[01:52] <@Sindred> "Samuel, like my son here."
[01:52] <erible> [so its already been a whole day?]
[01:52] <Caliban> Yeah
[01:52] <erible> no sleep?lulz,kk
[01:53] <Irken> "That's a mighty fine name. Well we were looking to stay a bit here perhaps. Get some food and drink and carry on our ways. I can offer you medical supplies and my friend here deadeye is a prostitute."
[01:53] <SilverDreams> Sam watches the two, Occasionally looked behind him
[01:53] <zebrah> sleep is for the weak
[01:53] <@Sindred> "None of us need medical care, thank-ya. I'd say either you trade those gals of yours for food and water, or you march on away."
[01:53] <SilverDreams> looking*
[01:53] <erible> "I refuse to demeen myself in such a way."
[01:53] <Irken> "Your choice. What about you, hon?"
[01:53] <zebrah> "You won't be getting anywhere near my sister!"
[01:53] <Caliban> "Well, it ain't like it'd be the first damn time ... but only if I get first choice of the food. And what about them beds you got set up there? I want a good nights sleep on one of those ... and I ain't doing nothin' wierd. Understand?"
[01:53] <Caliban> "I got my standards"
[01:54] <Caliban> Deadeye stands up and winks at the men
[01:54] <Irken> "Calm down now Alex. I apologize for my friend he's a bit young and doesn't know his way very well."
[01:54] <erible> + stands behind Alexander. "hops on horse, puts hand near holster where the gun is
[01:54] <@Sindred> Let's come to some actions. Either you can opt to keep bargaining, fight, or something else.
[01:54] <zebrah> + calmly reaches for his gun
[01:54] <Irken> ACTION: I opt to keep bargaining
[01:54] <Irken> "It'd be best for your health boy to put that piece away."
[01:55] <Irken> damn my western speak is mighty fine
[01:55] <erible> ACTION: I opt to bargan, as long as i don't have to be a sex slave.
[01:55] <SilverDreams> + Puts his hand to his shotgun
[01:55] <Caliban> "You stuck up gals ain't no good, never using your assets when they're needed. You give us some food/water/bed for the night and i'll make your damn dreams come true" Deadeye winks at the leader.
[01:55] <Irken> "You fellows look like you could use an extra pair of hands."
[01:56] <Irken> "I know my way around a ranch, and I'm mighty fast on catchin up on new things."
[01:56] <erible> "I'm sorry I'm not willing to let others use my body like that."
[01:56] <SilverDreams> Sam looks at the others, Clearly bored.
[01:56] <Caliban> "Well nobody asked you"
[01:56] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Sam the prospector held his shotgun steady at the newcomers alongside his pa and fellow workers. Hugglesbottom and Alex put their hands down by their holsters. They all tried to keep talking.
[01:56] <zebrah> "My sister ain't stuck up you filthy whore."
[01:56] <SilverDreams> I feel so violated
[01:56] <Irken> "Shut your god dern mouth boy. A mouth like that'll get you deader than a doorknob."
[01:56] <@Sindred> "Enough foul talk in front of my son, you mutt," Samuel the Elder barks.
[01:57] <zebrah> "You just watch yourself Eric."
[01:57] <Irken> "I humbly apologize sir. I hope you can forgive me."
[01:57] <erible> "don't tell him to shut up, why don't you be their sex slave?"
[01:57] <zebrah> "My apologies sir"
[01:57] <Caliban> "What did you call me ya son-of-a-bitch?" Deadeye pulls out her sabre and waves it at Alexander "You might be too nieve to see it, but we need to be makin' deals not gun fights"
[01:57] <@Sindred> Rolling a die, don't mind me.
[01:57] <Irken> mother fucker
[01:57] <@Sindred> A 3. Interdasting.
[01:57] <Irken> you dumbasses
[01:57] <Irken> always getting in trouble
[01:57] <erible> "guys, we need to calm down."
[01:57] <Irken> let me do the talking from now on
[01:57] <SilverDreams> "Stop"
[01:57] <Caliban> "Agree'd"
[01:58] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Samuel the Elder's old hands are racked with arthritis, and he's a frail shaky fellow at best of times. His hand slips, and the arrow fitted to his bow lets slip and flies for...
[01:58] <zebrah> lol
[01:58] <@Sindred> Rolling to see who.
[01:58] <Irken> "Let's all just calm down and relax those trigger fingers. I think we can all agree lead ain't too tasty."
[01:58] <SilverDreams> "Let's all just relax now, Shall we? No point in loss of life"
[01:58] <SilverDreams> Damn it Irken
[01:58] <SilverDreams> xD
[01:58] <Irken> lol
[01:58] <erible> "finally some sense in this here conversation"
[01:58] <Irken> im much better at the western speak
[01:59] <SilverDreams> Yes
[01:59] <SilverDreams> You are
[01:59] <@Sindred> 1 is zeb, 2-3 is cal, 4-5 is irk, 6 is eri (eri and zeb are drifters, more evasive)
[01:59] <Irken> haha
[01:59] <@Sindred> 1 it is.
[01:59] <Irken> fuckers
[01:59] <@Sindred> Rolling to see how bad.
[01:59] <zebrah> oh shit
[01:59] <zebrah> ACTION: Takes his hand away from his gun
[01:59] <zebrah> ah fuck
[01:59] <Irken> it was his mouth that fucked him
[01:59] <Irken> lol
[01:59] <erible> wait, whats happening?
[01:59] <@Sindred> 1-2 is miss, 3-4 is minor hit, 5-6 is bad hit.
[01:59] <zebrah> I am getting shot eri
[01:59] <@Sindred> 1 again.
[01:59] <zebrah> follow aling
[01:59] <@Sindred> Miss.
[01:59] <Irken> lucky
[01:59] <@Sindred> REACT with actions.
[01:59] <erible> I'm sorry <3
[02:00] <@Sindred> Older Samuel just accidentally fired his bow at zeb. He missed.
[02:00] <Irken> ACTIONS: I beckon for everyone to put their guns in their holsters. If the others try and fight I fight aswell.
[02:00] <@Sindred> Whatcha all doing?
[02:00] <zebrah> ACTION: Calmly stands as the arrow whizzes past him
[02:00] <@Sindred> Too cool.
[02:00] <Irken> nice
[02:00] <Caliban> :p
[02:00] <@Sindred> erible
[02:00] <zebrah> lol
[02:00] <@Sindred> caliban
[02:00] <@Sindred> silerdreams
[02:00] <@Sindred> silverdreams
[02:00] <erible> what?
[02:00] <@Sindred> Whatcha doing.
[02:00] <SilverDreams> ACYes
[02:01] <@Sindred> Older Samuel just accidentally fired his bow at zeb. He missed.
[02:01] <Irken> react like the son
[02:01] <@Sindred> Ya.
[02:01] <Irken> insulted
[02:01] <Irken> and rash
[02:01] <Irken> be ur character
[02:01] <Caliban> Deadeye stays where she was, next to eric.
[02:01] <Irken> u just saw ur role model try and off one of the strangers
[02:01] <Irken> what's ur natural instinct?
[02:01] <erible> no, i am older than him.
[02:01] <erible> one sec
[02:01] <@Sindred> Distance isnt good for shotguns.
[02:01] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Sam reaches for Samuels crossbow
[02:01] <zebrah> his hand slipped
[02:01] <@Sindred> Put it's not impossible. They're all on horses.
[02:01] <@Sindred> Big targets.
[02:01] <Irken> lol
[02:02] <zebrah> cool your jets
[02:02] <Irken> it's actually likely it'll hit
[02:02] <@Sindred> Just eri to go.
[02:02] <Irken> but no saying how bad
[02:02] <SilverDreams> "SLUT" lol jokes
[02:02] <erible> ACTION: "Alexander, get on horseback. you okay"
[02:02] <Irken> 1-5 hit
[02:02] <erible> hahahah yes, slut
[02:02] <Irken> 6 iss
[02:02] <Irken> with a shotgun
[02:02] <Irken> lol
[02:02] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The sides take a moment to steady one another. Nothing is said, and no-one shoots.
[02:02] <@Sindred> Jesus, negotiations are dull.
[02:02] <Irken> "Hey now what was that."
[02:02] <SilverDreams> "You there, Can I accompany you?"
[02:02] <erible> "what ever happened to being civilized people?"
[02:02] <Caliban> "Who gives a hoot, are we getting food or not?"
[02:02] <@Sindred> "My bad, my bad...I just get so damn nervous, you know?" Older Samuel says.
[02:02] <Irken> "Maybe it's time we parted ways Janice."
[02:03] <SilverDreams> (To whoever the leader is"
[02:03] <zebrah> ACTION: Mounts the horse "I'm fine thanks."
[02:03] <@Sindred> "We'll give you the food and water, it's fine, no deal needed," the Older Samuel says
[02:03] <SilverDreams> "Let me go, I may be of some help
[02:03] <Irken> "I'll forgive you that if you'll agree to put and my gal up for the night."
[02:03] <zebrah> "It's quite alright cheif, mind letting us lodge her for a while"
[02:03] <Irken> "Her services assured of course."
[02:03] <@Sindred> "Just don't...we didn't mean to shoot..."
[02:03] <Irken> me and my gal
[02:03] <zebrah> "Why thank you kind sir."
[02:03] <Caliban> "Well at least somwebody here is a gentleman" Deadeye smiles at Eric.
[02:03] <Irken> "No one is shooting no one."
[02:03] <Irken> "Let's all just take a deep breath."
[02:04] <zebrah> "No worries, we are all friends."
[02:04] <erible> ACTION: "let's be reasonable from now on, alright?" i then take a big sigh as in relief
[02:04] <Irken> nice aciton
[02:04] <Irken> did a lot there didn't you
[02:04] <Irken> lol
[02:04] <Irken> jk
[02:04] <zebrah> lol
[02:04] <erible> i know  :smiley: 
[02:04] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: "Take this waterskin. And these loaves,".the Elder Samuel backs away and goes into the shack.
[02:04] <@Sindred> React.
[02:04] <Irken> ACTION I dismount and help deadeye off the horse.
[02:04] <SilverDreams> "Those are our last loaves!"
[02:05] <zebrah> ACTION: I stay mounted
[02:05] <erible> ACTION: I dismount the horse "thank you sir, this means a lot."
[02:05] <Irken> "Hey boy. Be kind and we might just share."
[02:05] <Caliban> "Much obliged Hon" Deadeye dismounts and takes a big gumlp of the water. She feels refreshed.
[02:05] <Caliban> (brb - more coffee needed)
[02:05] <zebrah> "Elder Samuel, what do you do here?"
[02:05] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Reaches for his shotgun
[02:05] <@Sindred> Btw, Cali is super pretty and taller than me.
[02:05] <@Sindred> Totes.
[02:05] <Irken> nice
[02:05] <SilverDreams> "Be reasonable and put that loaf down"
[02:05] <Irken> way to wrok that in
[02:06] <zebrah> lol
[02:06] <Caliban>  :tongue2: 
[02:06] <Caliban> Actions?
[02:06] <SilverDreams> IMMA SHOOT YA
[02:06] <Caliban> For the next Happening.
[02:06] <erible> ACTION: steps towards Samuel, but remaining aware, boy, whatchu thinkin? put that gun down and use your brain"
[02:06] <@Sindred> Was away for seconds.
[02:06] <@Sindred> What I miss.
[02:07] <erible> we killed everyone
[02:07] <zebrah> way to make sense SD
[02:07] <zebrah> ACTION: Shouts to Sam, "What the fuck are you pulling a gun fer?
[02:07] <zebrah> "
[02:07] <@Sindred> Happening now.
[02:07] <erible> lag
[02:07] <@Sindred> Hush hush.
[02:07] <zebrah> who lagged?
[02:07] <erible> you
[02:07] <zebrah> me I assume
[02:07] <zebrah> lol
[02:07] <SilverDreams> "At least let me join your group, We're short on food here and I'll work for a cheap rate"
[02:07] <Irken> wow
[02:08] <SilverDreams> I suck at this, Its plain to see
[02:08] <Irken> so in 2 minutes my room was full of flies
[02:08] <Irken> now theres just 3
[02:08] <zebrah> cool man
[02:08] <zebrah> drink more
[02:08] <erible> "first you're gonna pull a gun, then try to join us? please. we aren't that naive"
[02:08] <Caliban> You're doing fine Silver.
[02:08] <SilverDreams> Thanks Cali
[02:08] <Irken> ACTION: Puts the loaf down
[02:08] <Irken> "we don't mean no foul boy."
[02:08] <Irken> "take ur bread."
[02:08] <Irken> "I ain't gonna be no trouble."
[02:09] <SilverDreams> "But that wont last us long" Sam puts his shotgun away
[02:09] <SilverDreams> "We need some money, I'll work for you"
[02:09] <Caliban> ACTION Deadeye grabs some bread from Eric and eats it in one quick motion "I'm starving hon, thanks"
[02:09] <Caliban> She smiles.
[02:09] <Irken> "We don't got money."
[02:09] <Irken> except for my vast wealth in my string of banks
[02:09] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Deadeye and Eric dismount and wait for the old man's return. Hugglesbottom rides up, shaking her head and warning the young Sam as he gestures with his shotgun. There is a pause. The two other old men look to each other and say "Sam the Younger, you stay here. We'll just go help your pa with those loaves." They head bac to the shack.
[02:09] <@Sindred> Actions.
[02:10] <Irken> uhhh
[02:10] <@Sindred> Mm?
[02:10] <zebrah> hmm
[02:10] <Irken> ACTIONS: "everyone give the man the bread. trust me."
[02:10] <Irken> ACTIONS: Gives silver some bread
[02:10] <@Sindred> Oh.
[02:10] <@Sindred> If it isn't clear.
[02:10] <erible> ACTION: "we all need to try and work this out, before they get back. let's discuss"
[02:10] <zebrah> why are we giving him the bread
[02:10] <@Sindred> Old Sam went to shack to fetch bread and water.
[02:10] <zebrah> that they just gave us
[02:10] <SilverDreams> I put the gun away
[02:10] <@Sindred> Hasn't returned yet.
[02:10] <zebrah> oh lol
[02:10] <Irken> silver said that was the last of their bread
[02:11] <SilverDreams> What the hell
[02:11] <Irken> dirty liar
[02:11] <SilverDreams> xD
[02:11] <@Sindred> Other two old men have gone to the shack to help him get it.
[02:11] <Caliban> ACTIONS; Deadeye goes into the shack to help carry the bread "Whatever, so long as we get food who cares what wa said, right?"
[02:11] <SilverDreams> No
[02:11] <@Sindred> Sam the Younger has been left standing there.
[02:11] <SilverDreams> I meant that they havent got much food
[02:11] <@Sindred> Cal going to shack.
[02:11] <SilverDreams> Are they with their horses?
[02:12] <Irken> ACTION: Follows deadeye almost protective of her. His hand floating near his holster ready to react. He whispers into her ear. "Watch that rash young sam. I don't want him shooting no one."
[02:12] <SilverDreams> lol I'm the antagonist
[02:12] <@Sindred> Irk also goes to the shack.
[02:12] <@Sindred> Silver?
[02:12] <@Sindred> Zeb?
[02:12] <@Sindred> Eri?
[02:12] <Caliban> Apparently.
[02:12] <Irken> you don't know what i said remember silve
[02:12] <Irken> silver
[02:12] <Irken> lol
[02:12] <erible> ACTION: just chillin on the horse, trying to think of what to do. Hand aware of holster nearbye.
[02:12] <Caliban> brb coffee break
[02:12] <zebrah> hmm
[02:12] <Irken> atleast ur char doesn't
[02:13] <@Sindred> Zeb you left?
[02:13] <Irken> u are what you choose to be anyways
[02:13] <zebrah> ACTION: Whispers to his sister, "This kid seems rather jumpy, watch out."
[02:13] <Irken> if you wanna be a protagonist
[02:13] <@Sindred> Nice.
[02:13] <@Sindred> Hang on, happening coming.
[02:13] <Irken> then find a reason to be one
[02:13] <zebrah> kk
[02:13] <Irken> zebrah
[02:13] <Irken> we men
[02:13] <Irken> know what to say to our women
[02:13] <zebrah> yeah
[02:13] <Irken> lolz
[02:13] <zebrah> yeah we do
[02:13] <@Sindred> Wait.
[02:13] <zebrah> ok
[02:13] <@Sindred> What does silver do?
[02:13] <Irken> idk
[02:13] <Irken> silver
[02:13] <Irken> ?
[02:13] <zebrah> acts irrationally
[02:13] <@Sindred> Silver.
[02:13] <SilverDreams> Sorry
[02:13] <@Sindred> He's not a girl, so it's doubtful.
[02:14] <@Sindred> :]
[02:14] <Irken> rofl
[02:14] <zebrah> lol
[02:14] <@Sindred> Whatcha do.
[02:14] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Follows them into the shack
[02:14] <@Sindred> Cooliol
[02:14] <SilverDreams> "Hey, Folks. I'm sorry about earlier"
[02:14] <SilverDreams> "We've had it tough here lately"
[02:14] <erible> "yeah Alexander....It's sorta making me jumpier. I don't trust a thing that boy says. I don't trust any of these other people....they've just let me down"
[02:15] <Caliban> (back)
[02:15] <erible> to Sam "yeah....i bet. watch yourself"
[02:15] <zebrah> "I think we should move on before any shit goes down."
[02:15] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Sam looks at the ground
[02:15] <Irken> "Huggles, after all we've been through, your gonna let me wander off into this place by myself. And I thought we had something special." Eric says laughing a bit afterwards
[02:16] <SilverDreams> "I want to come with you all. Offer my services"
[02:16] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Alexander and Hugglesbottom sit astride their horse, watching calmly. Eric, Deadeye and Sam the Younger walk slowly towards the shack, talking simply and politely. As the first one open the door to the shack, an explosion roars.
[02:16] <@Sindred> And that first one through the door is...
[02:16] <Caliban> Wut?  :Sad: 
[02:16] <Irken> that's sad
[02:16] <@Sindred> 1-2 is Silver, 3-4 is cal, 5-6 is irk.
[02:16] <Irken> i hope it's silver
[02:16] <@Sindred> Don't let old men go to shacks alone.
[02:16]  * zebrah highfives erible
[02:16] <SilverDreams> Me too
[02:16] <zebrah> lol
[02:16] <@Sindred> 4.
[02:16] <@Sindred> Cal it is.
[02:16] <Caliban> Fuck.
[02:16] <Irken> well
[02:16] <Irken> at least it wasn't me right
[02:16] <Irken> lol
[02:17] <zebrah> I am audibly laughing
[02:17] <Caliban> Just not the face. I need that to work.
[02:17] <Irken> to think he'd risk his own son like that
[02:17] <Irken> and ur boobs
[02:17] <Irken> and ur vagina
[02:17] <Caliban> Or the breasts. Those are vital as well.
[02:17] <Caliban> All that stuff.
[02:17] <@Sindred> Injury rolling time. Scale of 1 to 6, 1 being harsh harsh injuries, 6 being unscathed and fine.
[02:17] <Irken> so pretty much ur entire body
[02:17] <Irken> 6
[02:17] <@Sindred> 2.
[02:17] <Irken> please
[02:17] <@Sindred> Ah.
[02:17] <Irken> god
[02:17] <Irken> damnit
[02:17] <Caliban> Shit.
[02:17] <zebrah> breats and all
[02:17] <SilverDreams> lol
[02:17] <zebrah> breasts(
[02:17] <@Sindred> You're a whore that's been stabbed in the back.
[02:17] <Caliban> Aw c'mon.
[02:17] <Irken> and now blown
[02:17] <@Sindred> And now booby-trapped by pensioner prospectors.
[02:17] <Irken> but not the good way
[02:17] <zebrah> rofl
[02:18] <Irken> this is clearly a world where only bad things occur
[02:18] <Irken> i should blown them up first
[02:18] <Caliban> Clearly. Especially to prostitutes.
[02:18] <zebrah> yeah
[02:18] <Irken> ya
[02:18] <@Sindred> Okay.
[02:18] <SilverDreams> "Damn."
[02:18] <@Sindred> No actions needed, happening now with results.
[02:18] <Irken> well hopefully i can heal u
[02:18] <Caliban> I hope so.
[02:18] <zebrah> I can heal you better
[02:18] == erible [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[02:18] <SilverDreams> Sexual healing
[02:18] <Caliban> Whatever is left of me.
[02:18] <Irken> lol
[02:18] <Caliban> XD
[02:19] <zebrah> I expected that
[02:19] <Caliban> The best sort.
[02:19] <Irken> yes
[02:19] <SilverDreams> Yeah
[02:19] <Irken> i'll take good care to sew up ur boobs
[02:19] <Irken> lolololo
[02:19] <SilverDreams> xD
[02:19] <Caliban> lmao. eww.
[02:19] <Irken> hey
[02:19] <Irken> a scarred hooker
[02:19] <Irken> is better than a dead hooker
[02:19] <Caliban> ....
[02:19] <Caliban> Very true
[02:19] <Caliban> VERY true
[02:19] <Irken> unless ur a necrophile
[02:19] <Irken> and not said hooker
[02:19] <SilverDreams> Some guys like that
[02:19] <Irken> roflmao
[02:19] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The three fall back, with the nubile young prostitute flying backwards as the orange fireball lifts her up and drops her in the murky pool. The prospectors had rigged the shack's door, and in the ruinous remains another rotten wooden trapdoor can be seen left open, a long dark ladder-climb downwards revealed. [...]
[02:20] <@Sindred> [keep reading no actions yet]
[02:20] <Irken> "MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!"
[02:20] == erible [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[02:20] <SilverDreams> "They left?"
[02:20] <zebrah> [23:19:53] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The three fall back, with the nubile young prostitute flying backwards as the orange fireball lifts her up and drops her in the murky pool. The prospectors had rigged the shack's door, and in the ruinous remains another rotten wooden trapdoor can be seen left open, a long dark ladder-climb downwards revealed. [...]
[02:20] <zebrah> [23:19:59] <@Sindred> [keep reading no actions yet]
[02:20] <erible> sorry guys, what'd i miss
[02:20] <zebrah> you missed that
[02:20] <Irken> HAPPENING: The three fall back, with the nubile young prostitute flying backwards as the orange fireball lifts her up and drops her in the murky pool. The prospectors had rigged the shack's door, and in the ruinous remains another rotten wooden trapdoor can be seen left open, a long dark ladder-climb downwards revealed.
[02:20] <Irken> recap for erible
[02:20] <zebrah> thanks irk
[02:20] <zebrah> I already recapped her
[02:20] <Irken> oh
[02:20] <Irken> roflmao
[02:20] <@Sindred> [...] Her face a red, puffy burned mess, Deadeye rises unsteady from the pool. A miracle that she lived, perhaps. But lived with her face in hot red messes and her left arm broken.
[02:20] <zebrah> unless I am lagging
[02:21] <zebrah> in that case I am sorry
[02:21] <@Sindred> Actions go.
[02:21] <Caliban> Deadeye screams out, her body wracked with pain and her left arm twisted at a strange angle.
[02:21] <Irken> ACTION: "Hey you two take care of the kid and the old farts. I'll heal deadeye."
[02:21] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Sam climbs out from under some wreackage
[02:21] <zebrah> ACTION: Dismounts the horse and runs with his gun drawn to sam ready for a fight.
[02:21] <SilverDreams> "Ngh..."
[02:21] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Sam clearly wasnt involved
[02:21] <@Sindred> Cal's left arm is useless, and you'll never attract any clients again with that face. Unless. You do specialist work I guess.
[02:21] <Irken> ACTION: Uses medicine to help deadeye
[02:21] <zebrah> lol
[02:21] <SilverDreams> lol
[02:21] <Caliban> She looks to be about to say something, but simply groans and collapses into eric.
[02:21] <@Sindred> They fucking abandoned you, Silver.
[02:22] <@Sindred> :[ daddy abandonment issue time
[02:22] <SilverDreams> Yeah
[02:22] <Caliban> Fuck you sin.
[02:22] <SilverDreams> "W-What happened?"
[02:22] <Caliban> I can get me plenty of clients.
[02:22] <Irken> "Hey uh... he coulda been killed too."
[02:22] <erible> "ACTION:I told ya'll they were no good." gets gun ready
[02:22] <SilverDreams> Assholes
[02:22] <Irken> "His dad left him for dead with the rest of us."
[02:22] <zebrah> "Was this some kind of trap kid."
[02:22] <Irken> "He's on our side now."
[02:22] <@Sindred> Irk, offering you a choice --> you can use all your medicines to fix cal's arm, or her face.
[02:22] <erible> wait so they left Silver?
[02:22] <@Sindred> Choose.
[02:22] <zebrah> rofl
[02:22] <Irken> face
[02:22] <Caliban> (the face. THE FACE.
[02:22] <zebrah> I guess eri
[02:22] <@Sindred> Good choice.
[02:23] <zebrah> ACTION: Uses none of his medicine on cal
[02:23] <Caliban> The arm is my left, I still can do wonders with my right  :wink2: 
[02:23] <Irken> i can't fuck a girl with a bad face
[02:23] <Irken> but a bad arm is just fine
[02:23] <@Sindred> that's irk, cal and zeb done for actions.
[02:23] <@Sindred> eri and silver to go.
[02:23] <Caliban> The arm is still attached, right? just fucked up?
[02:23] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Sam nods and begins wrapping his deep wounds on his arm
[02:23] <Irken> it's likely bloody and broken
[02:23] <Irken> like he said cal
[02:23] <Caliban> Cool.
[02:23] <@Sindred> The arm is bent twisted and burned. It's horrible. Just hangs there. No feeling in it at all.
[02:23] <zebrah> sexy
[02:23] <Irken> someone should heal her
[02:23] <SilverDreams> "Sorry, I dint know"
[02:23] <Irken> ...
[02:24] <SilverDreams> Didnt*
[02:24] <Caliban> That's fine. So long as it's still there ... at least it looks normal ... ish :p
[02:24] <Irken> sam u didn't get hurt
[02:24] <Irken> what wounds
[02:24] <Irken> seriously bro
[02:24] <Irken> lol
[02:24] <SilverDreams> Yes I did D:
[02:24] <Irken> lies
[02:24] <erible> i did my action?
[02:24] <Irken> he didn't roll for your damage
[02:24] <Irken> so u didn't
[02:24] <SilverDreams> Oh yeah
[02:24] <Caliban> My womanly body protected you Silver  :wink2: 
[02:24] <SilverDreams> Whoops
[02:24] <zebrah> lol
[02:24] <SilverDreams> lol yes
[02:24] <Irken> what a brave young lass
[02:24] <Irken> saving two men
[02:24] <Irken> instead of fucking them
[02:24] <erible> ACTION: gets gun ready to fire, and gets horse ready to leave." so guys, what are we doing? who is coming with us
[02:24] <Irken> how unexpected
[02:24] <Caliban> Actually, given the choice I would have ducked :\
[02:25] <Caliban> :p
[02:25] <Irken> ha
[02:25] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Eric works hard and manages to heal much of the burns about Deadeye's face using the old medicinal creams and gels scavenged from various sites and places in his time. Alexander dismounts and points his pistol at Sam. Hugglebottom draws her gun.
[02:25] <Irken> i woulda done the same
[02:25] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Sam stands up, Still shaken
[02:25] <SilverDreams> "W-What are you doing?"
[02:25] <@Sindred> There is still a long scar down from the eye to the mouth. It is a sexy cool scar.
[02:25] <Irken> ACTION: Soothes Deadeye. "You took a terrible fall. but you're gonna be fine." He says looking her in the eyes and using a calm smile
[02:25] <Caliban> Hell yeah.
[02:25] <erible> "we don't have time for this shit. we need to get out of here"
[02:25] <zebrah> "The hell do you think I am doing? This was obviously a TARP."
[02:26] <SilverDreams> TARP
[02:26] <@Sindred> Set up by silver.
[02:26] <SilverDreams>  :wink2: 
[02:26] <@Sindred> FOR SURE.
[02:26] <Irken> "No. those motherfuckers drew first blood."
[02:26] <Irken> "Time to return the fucking pleasure."
[02:26] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Sam smiles
[02:26] <@Sindred> Those old men went rambo on your asses.
[02:26] <Irken> tarp
[02:26] <Irken> ya they did
[02:26] <Irken> fuckers
[02:26] <@Sindred> Climb down that trapdoor and face him.
[02:26] <Irken> they couldn't have gotten far
[02:26] <SilverDreams> "You got me, I set up the trap. I didnt know it was for you though, Honest."
[02:26] <Irken> they're old
[02:26] <@Sindred> World of pain down there.
[02:26] <erible> "I don't wanna fight them, we NEED to head out."
[02:27] <Irken> "THEN LET ME DROP A MOTHERFUCKING DYNOMITE!"
[02:27] <erible> "alright, do it, then we leave."
[02:27] <Irken> "I've got quite the load to drop. And I haven't shat all day."
[02:27] <Irken> lolz
[02:27] <@Sindred> Shit, that's extreme.
[02:27] <erible> "who knows if anyone else is here, or going to be here"
[02:27] <@Sindred> I hope they haven't ridden the ant-car out of there and are long gone by now.
[02:27] <SilverDreams> "Please let me come with you"
[02:27] <Irken> ACTION: Drops a stick of dynomite down the hole.
[02:27] <zebrah> ACTION: Nods at huggles and runs over her horse, mounting it quickly."
[02:27] <zebrah> -"
[02:27] <zebrah> "let's get fucking going, drop your TNT, grab your whore, and lets go."
[02:27] <zebrah> "Exactly."
[02:27] <Irken> If they have sinny
[02:27] <Caliban> I totally think you guys should go after Rambo. :\
[02:27] <Irken> i know exactly where it went
[02:27] <@Sindred> or else following you underground through the tunnel network ready to spring up and ambush you AT ANY TIME
[02:28] <Irken> cuz how can they get past the broken one
[02:28] <Irken> HEHEHEHE
[02:28] <zebrah> any time at all
[02:28] <zebrah> fucking old people
[02:28] <@Sindred> Kay kay.
[02:28] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Grabs a horse and mounts
[02:28] <erible> "you gonna throw the TNT or what, Eric? we don't have all day"
[02:28] <erible> wait, you have a horse?
[02:28] <Irken> i just used that action
[02:28] <Irken> no
[02:28] <Irken> i have a horse
[02:28] <@Sindred> Only horse here is irk's.
[02:28] <zebrah> when did you get a horse?
[02:28] <Irken> shoot him u dumbass
[02:28] <Irken> SHOOT HIM
[02:28] <@Sindred> But irk isn't on his horse.
[02:28] <Irken> HE"S STEALING IT
[02:28] <SilverDreams> lol
[02:28] <erible> only me and Irk have a horse
[02:28] <Irken> OMG
[02:28] <zebrah> ACTION: Shoots sSD
[02:28] <Irken> how can i make this anymore clear
[02:28] <@Sindred> What the.
[02:28] <Irken> he's stealing my horse
[02:29] <@Sindred> I am not even sure what you are all doing now.
[02:29] <Irken> Sindred
[02:29] <@Sindred> Yes.
[02:29] <SilverDreams> ACTION: Falls from the horse, Clutching his....Arm?
[02:29] <zebrah> SD is stealing a horse
[02:29] <Irken> I'm dropping dynomite down the trapdoor
[02:29] <zebrah> fuck SD
[02:29] <Caliban> Wait, i'm on that horse? He's stealing me?
[02:29] <erible> there is no horse for SD.
[02:29] <Irken> but i assume it's a railroad
[02:29] <Irken> and they're gone
[02:29] <@Sindred> Irk is doing that...
[02:29] <SilverDreams> Okay, Okay
[02:29] <zebrah> sin needs to roll first
[02:29] <SilverDreams> What the hell?
[02:29] <erible> nononononon
[02:29] <@Sindred> I need to...who for?
[02:29] <zebrah> I shot SD
[02:29] <@Sindred> Who is shooting who?
[02:29] <Caliban> Rambo is back?
[02:29] <@Sindred> RIGHT.
[02:29] <@Sindred> Okay.
[02:29] <zebrah> for stealing the horse
[02:29] <erible> there is not horse for you SD, you will have to get on one of ours?
[02:29] <@Sindred> TWO ROLLS.
[02:29] <@Sindred> One for irk.
[02:29] <Caliban> Three rollS?
[02:29] <@Sindred> Three?
[02:29]  * zebrah 's head explodes
[02:29] <@Sindred> Who else is shooting or dropping bombs?
[02:29] <Caliban> Wait, no, two.
[02:29] <Caliban> Sorry.
[02:30] <SilverDreams> ...
[02:30] <Irken> erible
[02:30] <Irken> shoot silver
[02:30] <Irken> please
[02:30] <Irken> use that sexy action
[02:30] <erible> zebrah did already
[02:30] <Caliban> Agree'd. Only fair.
[02:30] <Irken> but if u shoot
[02:30] <SilverDreams> Shoot me this is boring.
[02:30] <Irken> a better chance u hit
[02:30] <zebrah> if I don't kill him then you can
[02:30] <Irken> use ur brain
[02:30] <zebrah> rofl
[02:30] <zebrah> not everyone is cut out for RP
[02:30] <@Sindred> Okay. Irk dropping a stick of dynamite. 1-2 he fails to hit the bottom with it, 3-6 he succeeds in blowing up anything down there.
[02:30] <Irken> he can miss
[02:30] <erible> ACTION: shoots silver
[02:30] <SilverDreams> Just SHOT ME.
[02:30] <@Sindred> 3.
[02:30] <SilverDreams> Shoot*
[02:30] <erible> sam*
[02:30] <zebrah> boom motherfucker
[02:30] <@Sindred> Now, Zeb shootin Silver.
[02:30] <Irken> make it sound like it narrowly worked sin
[02:30] <Caliban> Stop trying to shoot him and shoot him!
[02:31] <Irken> ROFL
[02:31] <SilverDreams> Shoot me! For fuck sake!
[02:31] <Caliban>  ::D: 
[02:31] <@Sindred> 1-2 is miss, 3-5 is minor, 6 is bad news.
[02:31] <@Sindred> 2 miss.
[02:31] <Irken> damnit
[02:31] <Caliban> XD
[02:31] <zebrah> fuck me
[02:31] <SilverDreams> DAMN IT
[02:31] <@Sindred> Eri shooting silver.
[02:31] <@Sindred> Roll is the same.
[02:31] <SilverDreams> YES
[02:31] <Irken> just shoot urself
[02:31] <@Sindred> 6.
[02:31] <Irken> omg
[02:31] <@Sindred> Shit me.
[02:31] <zebrah> YES
[02:31] <@Sindred> Okay.
[02:31] <SilverDreams> Yaaay
[02:31] <Irken> wow
[02:31] <zebrah> nice shot sister
[02:31] <@Sindred> Happening now.
[02:31] <Irken> damn
[02:31] <Irken> eri
[02:31] <Irken> ur a badass
[02:31] <Caliban> Fin shot.
[02:31] <Caliban> *fine
[02:31] <Irken> welcome to the club
[02:31] <SilverDreams> I'm dead, Right?
[02:31] <zebrah> it's all that drifting
[02:31] <Irken> yes
[02:31] <Caliban> Probably.
[02:31] <Irken> incredibly dead
[02:31] <zebrah> yeah SD
[02:31] <erible> you don't have to tell me that, i already know.
[02:32] <SilverDreams> Gooood.
[02:32] <SilverDreams> This setting sucks dick
[02:32] <Irken> u can quit or hear about the awesome happening
[02:32] <Caliban> Unless you want to come back as a pleasurefish or something?
[02:32]  * erible puts on metaphorical sunglasses
[02:32] <erible> i like my pleasure fish ;Dd
[02:32] <Irken> pleasurefish
[02:32] <Irken> lol
[02:32] <SilverDreams> lol pleasure fish
[02:32] <Irken> u missed it
[02:32] <Irken> i killed a pleasurefish
[02:32] <erible> aww he missedi t
[02:32] <zebrah> rofl
[02:32] <zebrah> yeah
[02:32] <Caliban> He so did!
[02:32] <zebrah> pleasurefish was amazing
[02:32] <Caliban> It was awesome.
[02:32] <erible> i killed a lowly being!
[02:32] <Caliban> He owned that pleasurefish
[02:32] <Irken> pleasurefish was my favorite kill of the day
[02:32] <zebrah> you only hurt it
[02:33] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Quietly going about his work, Eric lit a stick of dynamite and dropped it down the trapdoor. The explosion sent a heatwave rolling back up, but it only warmed Eric's shins. From below he heard screams and the flailing of old men burning brightly. [...]
[02:33] <@Sindred> [keep reading]
[02:33] <zebrah> From below he heard screams and the flailing of old men burning brightly.
[02:33] <zebrah> I am shitting myself laughing
[02:33] <Irken> zebrah
[02:33] <Irken> this is awesome
[02:33] <Irken> u and me
[02:33] <Irken> were made for this rp
[02:33] <zebrah> yeah man
[02:33] <zebrah> yes
[02:33] <zebrah> I love tou all
[02:33] <zebrah> you*
[02:33] <Caliban> XD
[02:33] <Caliban> Yes!
[02:33] <Irken> see how useful dynomite is
[02:33] <erible> this has been a very good night!
[02:33] <zebrah> very useful
[02:33] <Caliban> Always.
[02:34] == SilverDreams [[email protected]] has left #Sindred's_Office [""]
[02:34] <zebrah> I only wish I had been here longer
[02:34] <zebrah> rofl
[02:34] <Irken> silverdreams
[02:34] <Irken> lol
[02:34] <Irken> it picked up once u showed up
[02:34] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Alexander, drawing fast as Sam the Younger moved to grab Eric's horse, fired. The shot went wide, but the one Hugglebottom's gun sent didn't. The bullet caught Sam the Younger in the neck and threw him backwards into the dust, spasmodically kicking up clouds of billowing fine white sand.
[02:34] <Irken> before it was eri and cali bitching
[02:34] <Caliban> He wouldn't understand. He wasn't there.
[02:34] <@Sindred> Hm.
[02:34] <@Sindred> HM.
[02:34] <Caliban> lmao
[02:34] <@Sindred> Is Sam the Younger dead?
[02:34] <@Sindred> :/
[02:34] <@Sindred> I'm not even sure.
[02:34] <zebrah> he is
[02:34] <@Sindred> It was a 6.
[02:34] <zebrah> dead as dead can be
[02:34] <zebrah> the doctor tells me
[02:34] <@Sindred> I guess he left.
[02:34] <@Sindred> He's dead.
[02:34] <@Sindred> I'm sorry.
[02:34] <Irken> lol
[02:34] <zebrah> it's ok
[02:34] <@Sindred> If he comes back he can be a new character.
[02:34] <Irken> now as for caliban
[02:34] <@Sindred> I'm fair.
[02:35] <zebrah> can you +i this room sin
[02:35] <zebrah> please
[02:35] <Irken> are u really gonna let her arm stay fucked up zebrah
[02:35] <zebrah> naw man

----------


## Irken

*Spoiler* for _Le Finale- Part 3_: 



[02:35] <@Sindred> He's got a shotgun and knife.
[02:35] <@Sindred> On his body.
[02:35] <Irken> after all that killing
[02:35] <Caliban> Deadeye begins to wake from unconciousness. The pain from the arm isn't too bad ... at least her face is fixed.
[02:35] <@Sindred> What do you mean, zeb.
[02:35] <erible> haahaha
[02:35] <zebrah> ACTION: Uses his medicine to do what he can with cali's arm.
[02:35] <@Sindred> HOW DO I +i
[02:35] <@Sindred> I AM NOT NERD
[02:35] <Irken> "Hey hon, ur gonna be fine."
[02:35] <erible> she is just gonna betray you.
[02:35] <erible> like she did me
[02:35] <Irken> not me
[02:35] <Irken> i saved her life
[02:35] <Irken> twice
[02:35] <zebrah> "/mode #Sindred's_Office +o zebrah:
[02:35] <@Sindred> Too long a time has passed, cal's arm can't be fixed.
[02:35] <zebrah> " not :
[02:35] <zebrah> and no quotes
[02:35] <erible> awww sad day
[02:35] <Caliban> "You keep your mouthshut, i've never betrayed Eric."
[02:35] <Irken> and i got revenge for her
[02:36] <zebrah> ACTION: Snags the knife
[02:36] == mode/#Sindred's_Office [+o zebrah] by Sindred
[02:36] <@Sindred> ya
[02:36] <Irken> yo can always click on his name
[02:36] <erible> how long has this been going on?
[02:36] <Irken> and hit op
[02:36] <erible> XD
[02:36] <Irken> lol
[02:36] == mode/#Sindred's_Office [+k pleasurefish] by zebrah
[02:36] <Irken> hours
[02:36] <Irken> roflmao
[02:36] <Caliban> ACTION Deadeye gets to her feet and mounts Eric's horse. "Mind if I sit here a while?"
[02:36] <@Sindred> Anyway.
[02:36] <Caliban> (like 4 hours) :p
[02:36] <Irken> "Go right ahead."
[02:36] <@Sindred> Cal and zeb have acted, irk and eri?
[02:36] <erible> that's awesome  ::D: 
[02:37] <@Sindred> Alot of fucked up shit has happened right here in this game.
[02:37] <@Sindred> And I don't think much of it was my fault.
[02:37] <Caliban> I know. I feel i've grown.
[02:37] <Irken> ACTION: Piss down the hole and curse their names. "FUCK U SAMUEL AND SAMUEL!"
[02:37] <@Sindred> Good call.
[02:37] <@Sindred> Eri?
[02:37] <@zebrah> lol
[02:37] <erible> ACTION: "so guys, where are we off to now?" i am on the horse, then look on the horizon with my binocs for any signs of life
[02:37] <Irken> "samuel the gay and samuel the gayer"
[02:37] <Caliban> "Do you see anything?"
[02:37] <Caliban> "Oh, and n ice jon Eric"  :tongue2: 
[02:37] <Irken> just corpses
[02:38] <@zebrah> ACTION: Suggest heading west.
[02:38] <Irken> "Maybe we could explore the hole. Probably nothing. But maybe something around here that could be useful. LIKE SAY THAT FUCKING OASIS U MORONS"
[02:38] <@zebrah> to the smoke...
[02:38] <erible> "hmmm, i don't see much, only smoke to the north"
[02:38] <erible> west*
[02:38] <@zebrah> west erible
[02:38] <@zebrah> thanks
[02:38] <@zebrah> lol
[02:38] <Irken> guys
[02:39] <Irken> water
[02:39] <Irken> time to get the horses fed
[02:39] <Irken> and watered
[02:39] <Irken> and maybe go for a leisurely swim
[02:39] <@zebrah> fed and watered is good with me
[02:39] <@zebrah> nude
[02:39] <Irken> to forgot about the perverted olf fucking men
[02:39] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Alexander Zappa picked the knife from Sam the Younger's kicking dead corpse. Deadeye mounts up on Eric's horse, while the man himself urinates with brief victory cheer over the trapdoor. The sounds of screaming are receding now, replaced by old curses and calls from the survivors. Scanning the horizon, Hugglesbottom spots a village to the far north of the oasis.
[02:39] <@Sindred> Kay.
[02:39] <Irken> sindred
[02:39] <@Sindred> Let's assume you all stock up on the water here.
[02:39] <Irken> survivors from the blas?
[02:39] <erible> ok you are right, small village to north, smoke to west
[02:39] <Caliban> "Well, as good a place to go as any I suppose?"
[02:40] <Irken> blast*
[02:40] <@Sindred> There seem to be at least two down there.
[02:40] <Irken> well then
[02:40] <@Sindred> How long they'll last I don't know.
[02:40] <@Sindred> Possibly there were other prospectors that lived down there.
[02:40] <Irken> "There are some fuckers down there. Let's check it out."
[02:40] <@Sindred> I don't know.
[02:40] <@Sindred> Ya, eri, that's the lay of the land.
[02:40] <Irken> Sindred
[02:40] <@zebrah> ACTION: Shakes his head
[02:40] <Irken> can i communicate with them
[02:40] <@Sindred> Mm.
[02:40] <Irken> with shouts
[02:40] <@Sindred> Oh, sure.
[02:40] <@Sindred> Go for it.
[02:41] <Irken> "Whose down there?!"
[02:41] <@zebrah> "We might as well head to civilization"
[02:41] <@Sindred> "You fucking cunt, stop pissing on us."
[02:41] <Irken> "You blew up my girlfriend. Whose the real cunt"
[02:41] <Caliban> "Fuck them Eric, piss more"
[02:41] <@Sindred> "You have made a powerful enemy in Samuel the Elder, you sons of dogs. I'll see you around."
[02:41] <Irken> "I'm all out of urine, sorry."
[02:42] <@zebrah> "I'll piss on them with bullets."
[02:42] <@Sindred> The other voice just seems to scream more and then peter out.
[02:42] <Irken> "Didn't I blow you guys up?!"
[02:42] <Caliban> lmfao
[02:42] <erible> "wait wait wait. girlfriend?....sick. Wait guys, what up with the unclear thining you fuckers?"
[02:42] <@Sindred> A "Fuuuuckkk yooooou" echoes upwards as a parting jibe.
[02:42] <@zebrah> fucking harry potter shit
[02:42] <Caliban> "Wait, girlfriend?"
[02:42] <Caliban> just picked up on that shit :p
[02:42] <Irken> lol
[02:42] <erible> "wow Eric, old much?"
[02:42] <@Sindred> I didn't realise irk and cal had made it official.
[02:42] <@Sindred> Dramatic twist.
[02:42] <Irken> we didn't
[02:42] <Irken> i just decided to say it
[02:42] <Irken> stop making a big deal
[02:43] <Caliban> "Taking things into your own hands. I like that in a man"
[02:43] <@Sindred> I like that you have a nemesis now.
[02:43] <Irken> "Well, you don't have so many hands now."
[02:43] <@zebrah> ACTION: Shoots the sky in anger because they got away.
[02:43] <@Sindred> You killed his son and ruined his business.
[02:43] <Irken> i couldn't help myself
[02:43] <Caliban> "That old guy was messed up ... seriously ...."
[02:43] <@zebrah> fuck I am lagging
[02:43] <@Sindred> Anyways.
[02:43] <@Sindred> Pick a place to go.
[02:43] <Caliban> The village?
[02:43] <@Sindred> Down, west, north.
[02:43] <@Sindred> Are the obvious options.
[02:43] <erible> I opt that we go to the village
[02:43] <Irken> "Hey alex, I figure you fix up her arm"
[02:44] <@Sindred> The arm is fucked.
[02:44] <Irken> "Look at the poor thing!"
[02:44] <@Sindred> For good.
[02:44] <Irken> dmanit
[02:44] <Irken> damnit
[02:44] <@Sindred> You had one shot at healing it.
[02:44] <Irken> can we atleast fashion a sling out of the guys clothing
[02:44] <Irken> to make it less noticeable
[02:44] <@Sindred> It's just a dead meaty lump hanging at her side.
[02:44] <Caliban> "Anything, just do it!"
[02:44] <@Sindred> That's a nice thought with the sling.
[02:44] <@Sindred> Okay.
[02:44] <@Sindred> Now. Are you all going somewhere?
[02:44] <Irken> that's my action
[02:44] <Irken> plus going some place i guess
[02:44] <@Sindred> eri and cal are voting village...
[02:44] <@zebrah> roll to see if I hit the sky please
[02:44] <@zebrah> irk it's too late
[02:44] <@zebrah> "I vote we head for the village."
[02:44] <@zebrah> lol
[02:45] <@Sindred> zeb village...
[02:45] <@Sindred> Irk, you up for that?
[02:45] <erible> zeb lag
[02:45] <Irken> "The village, are you crazy. Those old farts prolly own the thing."
[02:45] <@zebrah> ACTION: Shouts, "Well, are we gunna fucking move? Let's head to the village."
[02:45] <@Sindred> Or are you pursuing Sam the Old in the tunnels alone.
[02:45] <@zebrah> yeah, I assumed I was lagging
[02:45] <@zebrah> when am I not lagging?
[02:45] <erible> who knos xD
[02:45] <@zebrah> lol
[02:45] <@Sindred> Iren
[02:45] <@Sindred> irken
[02:45] <Irken> yes
[02:45] <@Sindred> village?
[02:45] <Irken> I am trying to communicate
[02:45] <erible> ok where are we going?
[02:46] <Irken> i'll go with them
[02:46] <Irken> but i don't want to go to the village
[02:46] <Irken> it's stupid
[02:46] <Irken> "A drifter should know that after being made unpopular, the village is a bad choice."
[02:46] <Irken> hey sindred
[02:46] <Irken> when i picked banker
[02:46] <Irken> did that mean i work at a bank
[02:46] <Irken> or i own a bank
[02:47] <erible> "what are you sayin, boy, you got a better idea?"
[02:47] <Irken> "I'm thinking..."
[02:47] <erible> "then lets go to the smoke"
[02:47] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: The four set off, Eric complaining as they rode on their two weary mounts. Night falls and they judge themselves halfaway to the vague village shape in the distance. There is scrub land enough to make a small fire, and if they wish they can sleep the cold night through.
[02:47] <@Sindred> Banker means you work on a river bank.
[02:47] <@Sindred> Right.
[02:47] <Irken> alright
[02:47] <Irken> so then
[02:47] <@Sindred> A sort of docker.
[02:47] <Irken> where is that bank
[02:47] <@Sindred> For river boats.
[02:47] <Irken> where is that village
[02:47] <@Sindred> Far away.
[02:48] <@Sindred> All of you are here because of wanderlust.
[02:48] <Irken> do i have any idea where?
[02:48] <@Sindred> No.
[02:48] <Irken> ok
[02:48] <Irken> can i know the name of the town
[02:48] <@Sindred> For all of you, memories of the past are hazy.
[02:48] <@Sindred> In many ways it seems as though you have wandered the deserts always, and your past lives are but pale dreams.
[02:48] <Irken> So no...
[02:48] <@Sindred> Anyway. How are you kids spending night one in the Wide Desert?
[02:48] <@Sindred> No.
[02:48] <erible> "I think we should settle for the night. the rest is all needed"
[02:49] <Irken> "Yes, agreed."
[02:49] <@Sindred> A long long way away, you know that for sure.
[02:49] <@Sindred> Jesus how am I not bored yet.
[02:49] == zebrah [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[02:49] <@Sindred> I'm genuinely hooked.
[02:49] <Irken> ya
[02:49] <Irken> it's fun
[02:49] <Irken> so anyways
[02:49] <Caliban> back.
[02:49] <@Sindred> Zeb.
[02:49] <erible> i know  ::D:  i love this
[02:49] <@Sindred> Where?
[02:49] <erible> he will be baccl
[02:49] == zebrah [[email protected]] has joined #Sindred's_Office
[02:49] <erible> back*
[02:50] <Irken> "Lets lie low, a fire draws attention... and we need to lay low after that last thing."
[02:50] <zebrah> fucking canada
[02:50] <Irken> how can u do parcour in the rain
[02:50] <Irken> wouldn't you just slide on shit
[02:50] <Irken> lolseph
[02:50] <zebrah> lol
[02:50] <Caliban> With great skill.
[02:50] <Irken> clearly
[02:51] <@Sindred> Who's sleeping, how big is the fire, who's keeping watch?
[02:51] <Irken> forceez should be back by now
[02:51] <@Sindred> Who's sleeping with who?
[02:51] <Irken> "I'll take first watch, I got a lot on my plate to keep me up anyways."
[02:51] <erible> "the fire must be small. we must sleep in shifts"
[02:51] <Caliban> "Well i'm sleepin'. Wouldn't be much good without my beauty sleep now would I?"
[02:51] <zebrah> ACTION: Sleeps with his sister in a not incest way.
[02:51] <@Sindred> When forceez gets back, he'll play the undead rapist that catches you all sleeping.
[02:51] <Caliban> lmao
[02:51] <zebrah> "I'll take the second shift"
[02:51] <@Sindred> NICE zeb.
[02:51] <@Sindred> Good call.
[02:51] <Irken> yes
[02:51] <erible> "I get the 3rd shift"
[02:51] <Irken> not incest
[02:52] <@Sindred> Us brothers know what's what amirite. ;]
[02:52] <zebrah> yeah man
[02:52] <zebrah> we know it
[02:52] <Irken> i never slept with my sisters.
[02:52] <Irken> in any way
[02:52] <zebrah> good choice
[02:52] <Irken> its served me well
[02:52] <zebrah> my sister irl is fucking weird
[02:52] <@Sindred> So, Irk first shift, then zeb then eri.
[02:52] <Irken> three shifts
[02:52] <Caliban> I never slept with my sister. In a good way. amirite?
[02:52] <zebrah> lol
[02:52] <@Sindred> Okay.
[02:52] <Irken> haha
[02:53] <@Sindred> Die rolling.
[02:53] <@Sindred> Who can stay awake?
[02:53] <Irken> i thot as much
[02:53] <zebrah> everyone
[02:53] <@Sindred> And remember, if you fall asleep, you can't wake up the next person.
[02:53] <zebrah> right
[02:53] <@Sindred> Here goes.
[02:53] <Irken> lets hope i don't fall asleep
[02:53] <Irken> and we all get raped
[02:53] <Caliban> "I'm stayin' asleep hon. So nighty night"
[02:53] <zebrah> you will totally fall asleep
[02:53] <Irken> "Good night, you'll need plenty of sleep."
[02:53] <erible> "Deadeye, you will stay up tomorrow.
[02:53] <Caliban> Deadeye curls up besides the fire.
[02:53] <Irken> Ahh erible
[02:54] <Irken> always there to make sure the pretty ones don't get away
[02:54] <Irken> with being lazy
[02:54] <@Sindred> Irk staying awake. He's not been hurt at all through the day, and I reckon his chances are good. He's barely done anything strenuous. Other than kill a 15 year old. 1-2 he falls asleep, rest he's fine.
[02:54] <Caliban> lol
[02:54] <zebrah> rofl
[02:54] <@Sindred> 5, he stays awake, wakes up next one.
[02:54] <erible> got that shit right.
[02:54] <Irken> i killed more than just a 15 year old boy
[02:54] <Caliban> He killed a fucking pleasurefish
[02:54] <zebrah> you killed a pleasure fish
[02:54] <Irken> i'm a cold blooded killer
[02:54] <Caliban> Snap
[02:54] <zebrah> mother fucking pleasure fish
[02:54] <Irken> erible only has one kill
[02:54] <@Sindred> Ohshit, irk did do that.
[02:54] <@Sindred> Eh, it looked easy.
[02:54] <erible> you on;y have one kill
[02:54] <Irken> it was a 5
[02:54] <@Sindred> Barely tiring.
[02:54] <erible> as well.
[02:55] <Irken> unless 1-5 is pass out
[02:55] <erible> ok fine nevermind what
[02:55] <zebrah> he is a cold blooded killer
[02:55] <Irken> its funny that my second bullet didn't do anything
[02:55] <erible> I'm not the killing type, i only kill when needed. plus my kill was so excellent, it counts as 10
[02:55] <Irken> but it didn't really matter
[02:55] <Caliban> Didn't we get surrounded by pleasurefish and erible was like "OMG help me" and Irken was like "stand aside woman" and blew all the pleasurefish away?
[02:55] <@Sindred> Zeb was throwing himself about a bit I guess. And he's had a rough time from those raiders who weirdly left him in that waystation. 1-3 he falls asleep.
[02:55] <Caliban> I remember it liek that.
[02:55] <zebrah> lol
[02:55] <Irken> me 2
[02:55] <zebrah> fucking lag
[02:55] <@Sindred> That's a 1.
[02:55] <@Sindred> Bad luck ids.
[02:55] <Caliban> Damn.
[02:55] <@Sindred> kids.
[02:55] <erible> XDDD
[02:56] <@Sindred> So he sleeps and can't wake up erible.
[02:56] <Irken> but that was when u were still pretty cali
[02:56] <Irken> lol
[02:56] <erible> hahahahahahhaha cal
[02:56] <Caliban> :p
[02:56] <@Sindred> Two shifts of the night are spent unguarded.
[02:56] <zebrah> rofl
[02:56] <erible> wait what who can't awaken me
[02:56] <@Sindred> Okay, roll to see what happens.
[02:56] <Irken> roll to see what happens
[02:56] <Irken> i was gonna say that
[02:56] <Irken> but u beat me
[02:56] <@Sindred> It's a 1 again.
[02:56] <zebrah> I CAN'T
[02:56] <@Sindred> INTERESTING.
[02:56] <Irken> MOTHERUFKER}KPIOEJ#@(@
[02:56] <zebrah> I fell asleep
[02:56] <Irken> we're all dead
[02:56] <@Sindred> Happening coming.
[02:56] <Caliban> Damn again.
[02:56] <zebrah> I am sorry
[02:56] <Irken> zebrah
[02:56] <zebrah> hi
[02:56] <Irken> im gonna kill u
[02:56] <Irken> if we survive this
[02:56] <Caliban> :p If
[02:56] <zebrah> I'm so sorry
[02:57] <Irken> sorry doesn't save u from castration
[02:57] <zebrah> lol
[02:57] <Irken> ahh
[02:57] <erible> o-o
[02:57] <erible> no chit chat
[02:57] <Irken> this is no good
[02:57] <erible> wait for happening
[02:57] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Eric sits and watches over the small fire and his sleeping compadres, his hand on his revolver. The night passes easily enough, though cold and only lit by the dim moonlight of a cresent. He wakes Alexander and tumbles to sleep. [...]
[02:57] <@Sindred> [keep reading etc]
[02:58] <Irken> &#x202a;Crystal Castles - Suffocation&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[02:59] <Caliban> Irken's music choices, once again, get the thumbs up from over here.  ::D: 
[02:59] <fOrceez|Away> hey babes
[02:59] <fOrceez|Away> Shit's still going on ?
[02:59] <Irken> yes
[02:59] <zebrah> yeah
[02:59] <Caliban> Shit's getting real.
[02:59] <@Sindred> [...] Alexander wakes, and stifles a yawn. "I'll be fine, Eric. Get some rest," he says, patting the other man as he goes to take his watch-man's place. Slowly the night drags on, and Alexander shudders, his eyes drooping. There is a strange whistling, he notices. It's a pleasant sound. Slowly, other whistlers appear to join it, their tunes rolling across the desert in a strange orchestra of whispered sound. [...]
[02:59] <@Sindred> [eep reading]
[02:59] <Irken> forceez
[02:59] <Irken> caliban's arm is permanently useless
[02:59] <erible> this is intense.
[02:59] <Irken> and she has a scar on her face
[03:00] <Irken> she got blown to hell
[03:00] <erible> i think i'm gonna shit my pants
[03:00] <zebrah> yeah it is
[03:00] <Irken> but i saved her
[03:00] <Caliban> But my face is otherwise fine  ::D: 
[03:00] <Irken> ya
[03:00] <Caliban> and my boobs are a-okay
[03:00] <Irken> the face is more important
[03:00] <Irken> if we are ever to use ur services
[03:00] <zebrah> I can feel the tension
[03:00] == fOrceez|Away has changed nick to fOrceez|BRB
[03:00] <Caliban> :p
[03:00] == fOrceez|BRB [[email protected]]
[03:00] ==  realname : Jeremy
[03:00] ==  channels : #DV #Sindred's_Office
[03:00] ==  server   : irc.dreamviews.com [Dreamviews IRC]
[03:00] ==  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 0 minutes 37 seconds [connected: Fri Jul 22 21:34:56 2011]
[03:00] == End of WHOIS
[03:01] <Irken> one of us is gonna have to say the day
[03:01] <Irken> and like eric once said
[03:01] <erible> how much longer is this to be?
[03:01] <Irken> "Everyone's luck runs out, so don't spend it all in one place."
[03:02] <zebrah> inb4 surrounded by pleasure fish
[03:02] <@Sindred> [...] Alexander is lying on the ground asleep, the gentle hissed lullaby of the whistlers making him smile slightly as he does so. The first of the star-thin-things bounds sail-like over a sand dune, and lands blade down into Alexander's prone form, planting itself like a thin, waving flag. The other three star-thin-things roll in zip lines from all other directions, rolling in circles around the sleeping campers.
[03:02] <Caliban> :p classic line
[03:02] <@Sindred> OKAY.
[03:02] <@Sindred> NOW.
[03:02] <@Sindred> Alexander wakes up, obviously.
[03:02] <@Sindred> He's screaming.
[03:02] <@Sindred> So we roll to see who else wakes up.
[03:02] <zebrah> I so called that
[03:02] <zebrah> I CALLED IT
[03:02] <Caliban> IT'S FUCKING PLEASUREFISH
[03:02] <@Sindred> 1-4 you wake, 5-6 you stay sleeping.
[03:02] <Irken> wow zeb
[03:02] <Irken> wow
[03:02] <Irken> ur fucking epic
[03:02] <zebrah> [00:01:28] <zebrah> inb4 surrounded by pleasure fish
[03:02] <@Sindred> Cal - 4, you're awake.
[03:02] <erible> hahahaha
[03:02] <Irken> i saw it
[03:02] <Caliban> :p
[03:02] <Irken> lol
[03:02] <@Sindred> Eri - 1, awake
[03:02] <Caliban> I don't think I want to be :\
[03:02] <Irken> those motherfucking pleasurefish
[03:02] <erible> i am making pleasurefish my leaving message
[03:02] <@Sindred> Irk - 3
[03:02] <@Sindred> Everyone awake.
[03:02] <erible> and damnit what
[03:02] <@Sindred> Oay, actions.
[03:03] <Irken> ACTION: "WTF IS GOING ON!!!!"
[03:03] <@Sindred> zeb, you're lying there with a thing stuck in your stomach, blade first.
[03:03] <Irken> ACTION: Draws his trusty six-iron and fires into the gang of pleasurefish.
[03:03] <@Sindred> It's pretty deep.
[03:03] <@Sindred> How many shots willing to spend, irk?
[03:03] <Irken> "I've had it up to here with this shit FUCK YOU!"
[03:03] <zebrah> ACTION: Screams in pain and pulls out his sabre, waving it wildly trying to cut the pleasurefirsh off of him.
[03:03] <Irken> Im willing to spend all shots
[03:03] <Caliban> Deadeye grabs her rifle and levels it at the nearest Pleasurefish "let's go to work Eric"
[03:03] <Irken> if it kills them all
[03:04] <Caliban> ACTION; shoot rifle at nearest fish.
[03:04] <Irken> caliban should switch guns with me
[03:04] <Irken> a rifle doesn't work so well with one arm
[03:04] <Caliban> ...
[03:04] <Caliban> Very true.
[03:04] <@Sindred> Eri?
[03:04] <Irken> this should've come up earlier
[03:04] <@Sindred> Your action?
[03:04] <erible> ACTION: gets out knife and attempts to knife them. bullets are running low
[03:04] <Caliban> ACTION; Switch gun with Eric and then fire.
[03:04] <@Sindred> Coolio.
[03:04] <@Sindred> Rollin'
[03:04] <Irken> with a sabre
[03:04] <Irken> that close to him
[03:05] <Irken> he should have a high chance
[03:05] <zebrah> yeah
[03:05] <zebrah> like impossible to miss
[03:05] <Irken> erible u have more bullets than me
[03:05] <Irken> or anyone else for that matter
[03:05] <@Sindred> Zeb, using sabre to cut away fish. 1 you fail, 3-6 you cut it loose.
[03:05] <@Sindred> 4-6, rather
[03:05] <erible> so? I am more thrifty
[03:05] <Irken> 2-6
[03:05] <Irken> long night
[03:05] <zebrah> lol?
[03:05] <@Sindred> 6, nice wor
[03:05] <Irken> i forgive u
[03:05] <@Sindred> k
[03:05] <Irken> for a sick
[03:05] <Irken> sindred
[03:05] <@Sindred> Mm?
[03:05] <Irken> for a 6 he should get a really cool action
[03:05] <zebrah> yeah
[03:05] <@Sindred> Can do.
[03:06] <zebrah> like something real bad ass
[03:06] <@Sindred> Irk, blasting away 6 shots at the fish.
[03:06] <Irken> do i roll for every shot?
[03:06] <erible> sexie
[03:06] <Irken> careful erible
[03:06] <Irken> ur related by blood
[03:06] <Irken> don
[03:06] <Irken> don't get too excited
[03:06] <Irken> lol
[03:06] <erible> oh yeah
[03:06] <erible> i forgot
[03:06] <zebrah> lol
[03:06] <erible> the action was ....nice
[03:06] <zebrah> we can have sex if you want
[03:06] <zebrah> 0.0
[03:06] <Irken> ya incest is totally fine
[03:07] <Irken> lol
[03:07] <@Sindred> We'll be wild. And use a d10. 1-5 is miss, 6-8 is one dead, 9 is two dead, 10 is three dead.
[03:07] <Irken> cool
[03:07] <@Sindred> They're fast fuckers.
[03:07] <erible> oh my
[03:07] <@Sindred> And you can be forgiven.
[03:07] <@Sindred> For a 5.
[03:07] <@Sindred> :[
[03:07] <Irken> ...
[03:07]  * Irken cries
[03:07] <Caliban> Damn.
[03:07] <Caliban> :\
[03:07] <zebrah> rofl
[03:07] <zebrah> way to go irk
[03:07] <@Sindred> Your gun is empty and needs reloading next turn.
[03:07] <@Sindred> Bad luck.
[03:07] <Irken> that's my worst action yet
[03:08] <@Sindred> Eri, knife attack on the whirling rolling star-thin-things.
[03:08] <zebrah> yeah man
[03:08] <erible> man your rep went down
[03:08] <erible> and woo
[03:08] <zebrah> way dow
[03:08] <zebrah> n
[03:08] <erible> let's see
[03:08] <@Sindred> They're fast fuckers, as stated.
[03:08] <Caliban> Looks like the Pleasurefish got the best of you this time.
[03:08] <Irken> motherfucking pleasurefish
[03:08] <erible> just fuck the pleasure fish
[03:08] <@Sindred> Let's do the same as irk's odds, only a 6 is a miss too.
[03:08] <Irken> use ur dick
[03:08] <Caliban> Yes.
[03:08] <Irken> wow
[03:08] <Caliban> Do it.
[03:08] <@Sindred> 5, miss.
[03:08] <Irken> SAIJWOIJOWIJ
[03:08] <@Sindred> Again, 5. Eh.
[03:08] <erible> alright cool
[03:08] <zebrah> rof,l
[03:08] <Irken> what about zebrah
[03:08] <zebrah> you kids suck
[03:08] <@Sindred> Cal.
[03:08] <@Sindred> One shot rifle.
[03:08] <zebrah> I already fucking raped one with my sabre
[03:08] <Caliban> One shot. All I need.
[03:09] <zebrah> you kids are useless
[03:09] <Irken> caliban
[03:09] <Irken> next turn
[03:09] <Irken> give me ur sabre
[03:09] <Irken> im'a go apeshit
[03:09] <@Sindred> 1-4 you miss, 5-6 you hit.
[03:09] <@Sindred> 4.
[03:09] <@Sindred> Miss.
[03:09] <Irken> lol
[03:09] <Caliban> ...
[03:09] <zebrah> fuck sake
[03:09] <Caliban> fuckit.
[03:09] <@Sindred> Bad for all but zeb really.
[03:09] <@Sindred> Empty rifle now too.
[03:09] <erible> wait di :Sad: 
[03:09] <zebrah> do a happening then I will rape the rest
[03:09] <erible> sfjas;
[03:09] <Caliban> I guess it's time for some Pleasurefish lovin'
[03:09] <Irken> "Give me ur spare gun!"
[03:09] <@Sindred> Okay, happening time.
[03:09] <Caliban> The ONLY way to defeat pleasurefish.
[03:09] <@Sindred> Hush kids.
[03:09] <zebrah> lol
[03:10] <Irken> "Janice, give deadeye a revolver, and I'll take her sabre"
[03:10] <Irken> ya that's the best plan yet
[03:10] <zebrah> no talking irkie
[03:10] <erible> "don't call me that."
[03:10] <Caliban> "Here, take it"
[03:10] <Irken> "It's a little to serious to say McHuggins
[03:10] <Caliban> What's up with Janice?
[03:10] <erible> "I don't want the sabre, i need my guns. fine"
[03:10] <erible> my name is hugglesbottom.
[03:10] <zebrah> rofl
[03:10] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Screaming and cutting wildly, Alexander's sabre sliced the bladed spine from his stomach, and cutting upwards split the star-thin-thing in two. It fell apart around him, and he rose, staring at the blade pushed deep into his gut. [...]
[03:10] <Caliban> Right Janice ... sure it is.
[03:10] <@Sindred> [keep reading]
[03:11] <erible> "you can have my shitty gun, the one thats almost empty  :smiley: 
[03:11] <zebrah> man I am cool
[03:11] <Irken> hey
[03:11] <Irken> can we improvise weapons
[03:11] <zebrah> I wish I was this cool IRL
[03:11] <Irken> like using the bladed members
[03:11] <Irken> as weapons
[03:11] <Caliban> Good idea.
[03:11] <Caliban> If sin can imagine it, you can do it, that's his motto.
[03:11] <@Sindred> [...] Firing and swinging a knife, the awoken sleepers missed the spinning three star-thin-things badly, watching them roll fast about them in dizzying circles.
[03:11] <zebrah> does my penis count as a weapon of ass destruction?
[03:11] <@Sindred> Actions.
[03:11] <@Sindred> Whatcha doin.
[03:11] <@Sindred> Penis attacks?
[03:11] <Irken> sindred
[03:11] <@Sindred> Ya.
[03:12] <Irken> if i grab deadeye's sabre
[03:12] <Irken> can i also use it in the same turn
[03:12] <zebrah> ACTION: Grabs his knife with his off hand and goes to work on the pleasurefish with both weapons.
[03:12] <erible> oh my.
[03:12] <@Sindred> Yeah, Zeb can use the blade in his gut if he pulls it free. He has a knife though. And a sabre.
[03:12] <erible> that sounds.....interesting
[03:12] <Caliban> ACTION Deadeye fires again, trying to hit the nearst fish "These damn things are just so fast".
[03:12] <@Sindred> Yes, irk, I'll give you that. If cal agrees.
[03:12] <Caliban> I agree.
[03:12] <Caliban> I can't really use it atm anyway.
[03:13] <Irken> ACTION: "Fuck, I need to reload!"
[03:13] <@Sindred> Bold move, zeb. I'll give you another turn after that but then you gotta do something about your stomach.
[03:13] <zebrah> ok sir
[03:13] <zebrah> I just need to kill these fish
[03:13] <Irken> ACTION: "Here, the sabre, now!" I grab her sabre and join Alex noticing with awe how he fights with a huge spine in his stomach.
[03:13] <Caliban> Irken, try to seduce one of the fish. It's our only hope.
[03:13] <zebrah> I am a badass remember?
[03:13] <Irken> rofl
[03:13] <@Sindred> Cal, you gotta reload this turn.
[03:13] <@Sindred> :[
[03:13]  * erible watches from corner
[03:13] <Irken> wait
[03:13] <Irken> erible agreed to give her a revolver
[03:14] <@Sindred> To?
[03:14] <@Sindred> Cal?
[03:14] <Irken> ya
[03:14] <@Sindred> The old or new one?
[03:14] <Caliban> Damn. Okay forget that. ACTION I use the butt of my weapon to hit the fish.
[03:14] <zebrah> do an action erible
[03:14] <Caliban> okay. nevermind. revolver it is. :p
[03:14] <erible> ACTION: throws bad revolver to Cal
[03:14] <@Sindred> Coolio.
[03:14] <Irken> let's just say zeb is experiencing adrenaline
[03:14] <zebrah> yeah
[03:14] <@Sindred> You have 5 shots in it cal.
[03:14] <Irken> so he doesn't really feel the pain
[03:14] <zebrah> and badassery
[03:14] <@Sindred> no bullets for it
[03:14] <Caliban> Cool.
[03:14] <Irken> massive balls are growing on you zeb
[03:15] <Caliban> Use the balls to seduce the fish zeb.
[03:15] <zebrah> massive
[03:15] <@Sindred> Right right.
[03:15] <zebrah> next turn caliban
[03:15] <@Sindred> erible, doing anything else?
[03:15] <erible> meh, i ammostly sitting out of this fight
[03:15] <Caliban> I did my turn. Shooting.
[03:15] <@Sindred> Good idea.
[03:15] <@Sindred> Righto.
[03:15] <zebrah> eri is getting bored
[03:15] <Irken> eri never does anything brave
[03:15] <erible> I am tired ;~;
[03:15] <Irken> lol
[03:15] <zebrah> she is totally wanking to the pleasurefish
[03:15] <Caliban> That's because eri is a woman and so naturally afraid of danger. :\
[03:16] <Irken> roflmao
[03:16] <erible> and i don't wanna miss the next one, when is this gonna end?
[03:16] <erible> and hell no i am not D; i just don't wanna be whore
[03:16] <Irken> caliban
[03:16] <erible> like some people
[03:16] <Irken> i thot u were a woman
[03:16] <erible> *cough*
[03:16] <Irken> unless sindred is a liar
[03:16] <Irken> lolseph
[03:16] <Caliban>  ::D: 
[03:16] <Caliban> Wut?
[03:16] <@Sindred> Rolls for zeb - 1-3 is misses all over, 4-6 is one dead thing, 7-8 is two, 9-10 is three. Fucking insane if you get 3.
[03:16] <@Sindred> 7 it is.
[03:16] <zebrah> nice
[03:16] <@Sindred> Two dead things.
[03:17] <Caliban> Hurray
[03:17] <@Sindred> One left.
[03:17] <Irken> zebrah
[03:17] <Irken> ur so badass
[03:17] <zebrah> double kill
[03:17] <Caliban> Go zeb.
[03:17] <erible> i am really not caught up with that is going on .o.
[03:17] <Irken> duh-duh-dubble kill!!!
[03:17] <@Sindred> Irk with his new sabre - 1-4 he misses, 5-6 he kills it.
[03:17] <@Sindred> 6.
[03:17] <Irken> haha
[03:17] <zebrah> nice irk
[03:17] <@Sindred> Cal doesn't even need to shoot.
[03:17] <Caliban> Sweet.
[03:17] <zebrah> comrades for life
[03:17] <Irken> she shifts her skirts in glee
[03:17] <Caliban> :p
[03:17] <Irken> zebrah
[03:18] <zebrah> hi
[03:18] <Irken> i'll never forget the day we killed 4 pleasurefish
[03:18] <Irken> or 5*
[03:18] <zebrah> me either man
[03:18] <zebrah> it was 4
[03:18] <Irken> 4 now
[03:18] <zebrah> yeah
[03:18] <Irken> 1 earlier
[03:18] <Irken> 2 to me
[03:18] <Irken> 3 to you
[03:18] <zebrah> mhmm
[03:18] <Irken> you're beating me
[03:18] <zebrah> I'll never forget it man
[03:18] <zebrah> and erible shot a kid
[03:18] == fOrceez|BRB has changed nick to fOrceez
[03:18] <erible> >:3
[03:18] <Irken> but it's okay cuz i killed like 3 humans
[03:18] <erible> pooor kid
[03:18] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: After hastily switching weapons, the team set about in wild abandon, but for the reserved Hugglesbottom. Alexander cuts down two star-thin-things with his sabre and knife, while Eric cuts down the third with Deadeye's thrown sabre. They stand panting in the aftermath, as juices begin to spill from Alexander's stomach.
[03:18] <erible> awesome shot
[03:19] <Caliban> nice.
[03:19] <Irken> "ah shit bro ur stomach bro"
[03:19] <Irken> "bro that was some rank beer"
[03:19] <zebrah> ACTION: Collapses from the wound
[03:19] <erible> zebrah, u mad
[03:19] <Irken> "bro u need a doctor bro"
[03:19] <Caliban> "Quick, do you have any healing equipment left?"
[03:19] <@Sindred> It's odd that the only casualty caused by the starfish was an accidental collision with a figure hidden behind a sand dune.
[03:19] <Irken> "Not me, but Alex has some."
[03:19] <zebrah> "I didn't use any of it."
[03:19] <@Sindred> Almost as though the others were just trying to explain.
[03:19] <erible> ACTION: "I have a bit of medicine left."
[03:19] <zebrah> rofl sin
[03:19] <Irken> pleasurefish are stupid
[03:19] <@Sindred> :[
[03:20] <Irken> and thus
[03:20] <erible> zebrah used his meds on the prostitute
[03:20] <zebrah> "Just get this thing out of me!".
[03:20] <Irken> that was the only logical way they would injure us
[03:20] <zebrah> naw eri. that was irk
[03:20] <@Sindred> On the prostitute?
[03:20] <Caliban> "janice, you use that medicine on zed"
[03:20] <erible> no he didn;t have the mds
[03:20] <@Sindred> zeb has medicine
[03:20] <zebrah> yeah
[03:20] <@Sindred> eri has some, not much
[03:20] <@Sindred> not enough for this
[03:20] <erible> i used mine to help DE
[03:20] <Caliban> Really?
[03:20] <Irken> ya
[03:20] <Irken> remember
[03:20] <zebrah> "Somone please help me."
[03:20] <Irken> u got shot
[03:20] <fOrceez> [Is this finishing soon? O__o]
[03:20] <erible> yeah, in the beginning.
[03:20] <Irken> err stabbed
[03:21] <@Sindred> Why, forceez?
[03:21] <erible> then you betrated me :/
[03:21] <@Sindred> Missing out?
[03:21] <zebrah> "I am kind of dying...."
[03:21] <fOrceez> Yeah.
[03:21] <Irken> [forceez make a new character]
[03:21] <Caliban> Ah. Yes ... ahem.
[03:21] <fOrceez>  :tongue2: 
[03:21] <Caliban> somebody save him!
[03:21] <@Sindred> I'm literally willing to do this all day. I have no money and this is a fun pursuit.
[03:21] <zebrah> I love this
[03:21] <@Sindred> Players can rotate.
[03:21] <@Sindred> Switch about. Come and go.
[03:21] <fOrceez> [I can't, i don't know scene/classes/items]
[03:21] <Caliban> Although I may need to take a ten minute break to cook breakfast.
[03:21] <Irken> [no bro just age name gender]
[03:21] <Irken> [and then sinny will fill u on the deets]
[03:21] <Irken> breakfast
[03:21] <zebrah> we could resume this another time
[03:22] <Irken> what's for breakfast?
[03:22] <zebrah> seeing as erible is tired, and caliban needs to cook
[03:22] <Caliban> It's 8:30AM here and i'm hungry.
[03:22] <@Sindred> We'll sort out this next happening, then I can fit in forceez.
[03:22] <@Sindred> Actions please.
[03:22] <@Sindred> eri and zeb healing zeb?
[03:22] <fOrceez> [OK ;3 ]
[03:22] <erible> yesh
[03:22] <@Sindred> It'll take all the medicine you have.
[03:22] <@Sindred> Both of you.
[03:22] <Irken> &#x202a;School of Seven Bells - "Half Asleep"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
[03:22] <zebrah> ACTION: Goes to work trying to heal himself with all his medicine.
[03:22] <@Sindred> Irk and cal?
[03:22] <@Sindred> Just watch them right.
[03:22] <Irken> uhh go to sleep
[03:22] <erible> and we must continue some other time? i have to wake up early tomorrow and can't stay up until 5am like every other night...
[03:22] <Caliban> Deadeye goes to sleep, too tired to stay awake.
[03:22] <Irken> hug my prostitute friend tightly
[03:23] <Irken> "anyone up for a victory fuck?"
[03:23] <erible> how much longer will this be?
[03:23] <Caliban> Correction, I go to sleep, with Irken :p
[03:23] <zebrah> lets just call it for now
[03:23] <@Sindred> I have no idea how long this'll go on for.
[03:23] <zebrah> we can pick up some other time
[03:23] <@Sindred> If everyone's happy with that.
[03:23] <Irken> i'm willing to continue
[03:23] <Irken> if u aren
[03:23] <@Sindred> I am also.
[03:23] <fOrceez> [Why is there always a prostitute .__.]
[03:23] <@Sindred> Always.
[03:23] <zebrah> I am willing to go on but erible is kind of a key person
[03:23] <Irken> she's the same prostitute
[03:23] <Caliban> Same one.
[03:23] <fOrceez> oh, cali ?
[03:23] <zebrah> the very same
[03:23] <fOrceez> lol
[03:23] <Caliban> Still alive.
[03:23] <Caliban> :p
[03:23] <fOrceez> You bitch :O
[03:24] <Irken> after u stabbed her
[03:24] <Caliban> XD
[03:24] <Irken> u rapist
[03:24] <zebrah> lol
[03:24] <Irken> lets say
[03:24] <Irken> that
[03:24] <@Sindred> Those who want to stop here can stay at this campsite. Those who want to continue can go on questing ahead, alongside new characters (forceez).
[03:24] <Irken> the drifters go their way
[03:24] <Caliban> Since then i've lost an arm and had my face blown off :p
[03:24] <@Sindred> If we want.
[03:24] <Irken> and we meet up again
[03:24] <Irken> sometime
[03:24] <Irken> randomly
[03:24] <Irken> so random
[03:24] <Irken> no one knows the odds
[03:24] <Irken> but it happens
[03:24] <@Sindred> HAPPENING: Alexander groans as his stomach is healed. The medicine is all gone, they realise.
[03:24] <erible> fine I will stay
[03:24] <Irken> "we need to head into town for more medicine"
[03:24] <zebrah> lol erible
[03:24] <Irken> erible go to sleep
[03:24] <zebrah> you need to sleep
[03:25] <@Sindred> Go to sleep erible.
[03:25] <Irken> you can continue later with your character
[03:25] <erible> I know but i don't want to miss out on this D:
[03:25] <@Sindred> If it's the sensible thing.
[03:25] <zebrah> she just doesn't want to miss the action
[03:25] <Caliban> Well, I want to come back, but I'll need to vanish for ten minutes while I visit the kitchen. that cool?
[03:25] <@Sindred> We'll pick this up again.
[03:25] <erible> when?
[03:25] <@Sindred> I don't know.
[03:25] <@Sindred> Whenever.
[03:25] <zebrah> let's just stop the game and get back at it tomorrow or soemthing
[03:25] <zebrah> we can arrange a time
[03:25] <Irken>  :Sad: 
[03:25] <Caliban>  :Sad: 
[03:25] <Irken> i was ready to go all night
[03:25] <zebrah>  :Sad: 
[03:25] <erible> i won't be on here all of the day tomorrow, i will be on around this time the next day though
[03:25] <erible> let's arrange a time
[03:25] <zebrah> yeah but the next day I need to go to bed early rofl
[03:25] <fOrceez> Have fun doing whatever~
[03:25] <@Sindred> I can have your character ride up and rejoin whoever the main party has become.
[03:26] <Irken> thats what i was saying
[03:26] <zebrah> yeah but she doesn't want to miss anything
[03:26] <Irken> you won't miss anything
[03:26] <@Sindred> People come and go.
[03:26] <erible> but when will everyone else be back...
[03:26] <Irken> we can start a new game
[03:26] <Irken> that i will champion
[03:26] <erible> really?
[03:26] <@Sindred> Such is nature of adventure, eri.
[03:26] <Irken> and sinny can have fun playing
[03:26] <@Sindred> People come and go.
[03:26] <Irken> ya we'll put this on pause
[03:26] <Irken> and start a new one
[03:26] <zebrah> yeah, lets start a new game and pick htis one up later
[03:26] <Irken> while u sleep
[03:26] <@Sindred> There's a thread in the RP forum for this sort of meet-up arranging.
[03:26] <Caliban> Super.
[03:26] <@Sindred> People ought to check there more oftne.
[03:26] <Irken> ok
[03:26] <@Sindred> often.
[03:26] <zebrah> http://www.dreamviews.com/f53/dv-irc...6/#post1706713
[03:26] <erible> ok so a new one is starting...when
[03:27] <Irken> now i get to be game master
[03:27] <@Sindred> ;]
[03:27] <zebrah> new one starting right after you leave
[03:27] <Irken> but no worries
[03:27] <Irken> we can do this another time
[03:27] <Irken> and u can join the new one whenever
[03:27] <Caliban> Check my RP ... it will start rel soon :p
[03:27] <Caliban> *real
[03:27] <@Sindred> Irken, do you want to take over?
[03:27] <Irken> ya
[03:27] <Irken> in a new place
[03:27] <@Sindred> New game?
[03:27] <@Sindred> I can play that.
[03:27] <Caliban> Yeah, Irken as GM!  ::D: 
[03:27] <Irken> #Irken's_Humble_Abode
[03:27] <fOrceez> nuu game ?
[03:28] <@Sindred> Not in my office?
[03:28] <@Sindred> Goodness.
[03:28] <erible> i want to start a new one then too D:
[03:28] <Caliban> Off we go.
[03:28] == Caliban [[email protected]] has left #Sindred's_Office [""]
[03:28] == Sindred [[email protected]] has left #Sindred's_Office [""]
[03:28] <erible> Ddsa;fkd;l
[03:28] == zebrah [[email protected]] has left #Sindred's_Office ["Never let the hillbillies win."]
[03:29] == fOrceez [[email protected]] has left #Sindred's_Office ["On my way.."]

----------


## Irken

More parts to come.

----------


## Siиdяed

I loved the whole 6 hours.

----------


## Siиdяed

*Star-Thin-Thing*





> [01:12] <@Sindred> [...] Tracking around the building Eric edged slowly, walking cautiously. He stopped as he rounded the western side. A tall, flattish thing was lying, hugged up close to the side of the buidling. A near inch thin starfish of man-sized height was the only way he could describe the thing. Thing reedy blades poked from each of the five tips, and it moved nervous-like in a rolling motion away, startled.
> [01:13] <Irken> ACTION: "Guys, check this fucking shit out!"




*Names:* _Pisci Delectatio_, Pleasure-fish, Pleasure-Bladed-Fish, Star-Thing, Desert Sails, Flat-Rollers.
*Locales:* The Wide Desert.
*Biology:* 6" by 6" in height and width from the facing side, and a mere 1 inch by the rolling edge. Similar to a starfish, though translucent, and with elongated reedy blades of hardened biological metal extend from each of the five arms. They move by a combination of turning as a wheel does and catching wind in their taunt frames and riding it as a sail does.
There is a small, circular mouth-like orifice that opens up from one side to other in the center of the star. It closes up and opens with a pulsating, flexing spongy motion, as though tasting the air.
There is a greyish flat brain, the floats in one of the five arms, and the Star-Thin-Things are creatures of some sentience, though of limited memory and coherence.

The Star-Thin-Things come from a time long since passed on, when atomic power and genetic gels gave rise to all manner of absurd and unusual creations. Whether it was at the height of this great scientific empire or in its last days of decadence, the Star-Thin-Things were engineered and sent roaming the cities and the fields. For what purpose they were designed folk of today know not, though all who see them have their suspicions. From the children of the sand villages that think them but pretty rolling wheels, to the war-chieftans that capture them in order to cast them rolling at enemy hosts, to the lone nomad shepherds who find an unusual pleasure in certain parts of the Star-Thin-Thing's anatomy.

They are strange, wandering creatures. They travel in packs from time to time, but how such gatherings are arranged is unknown. They do not so much attack as collide in surprise, and no-one knows what they feed on. Rumour has it that they will lie flat and chew over the sands, spitting it back out and righting themselves again to roll on, never satisfied with such meals.
There is talk that they are common sights at burials, and will linger around until all have left the site, though none can guess the reasons for such.

----------

